# Client Patch 2.1.0 für World of Warcraft



## ZAM (13. April 2007)

*Der Schwarze Tempel* 

  Der Tempel von Karabor war einst das religiöse Zentrum der Draenei, bis seine Priester von Orcs unter dem Einfluss der dämonischen Verderbnis abgeschlachtet wurden. Nach dem Massaker ergriffen die Hexenmeister des Schattenrats Besitz von dem Gebäude und gaben ihm einen neuen Namen: der Schwarze Tempel. 

  Als die Allianz nach dem Zweiten Krieg in Draenor einmarschierte, öffnete der Orcschamane Ner'zhul hastig mehrere Dimensionsportale um zu entfliehen. Durch die resultierende magische Gegenreaktion wurde die Welt in Stücke gerissen. Von den Portalen angezogen erschien der Grubenlord Magtheridon und wählte den Tempel als Sitz seiner Macht über die entstandene Scherbenwelt. 

  Lange Zeit war Magtheridon der unangefochtene Herrscher der Scherbenwelt, doch dies änderte sich mit der Ankunft Illidans des Verräters. Der Grubenlord konnte es nicht mit dem Träger der Zwillingsklingen von Azzinoth aufnehmen. Heute residiert Illidan im Tempel und erwartet dort jeden, der mutig genug ist, um ihn herauszufordern. 

*Epische Flugform der Druiden* 

  Druiden können nun durch eine Reihe von Quests eine epische Flugform erlernen. Diese Questreihe ist vergleichbar mit den Quests für das epische Reittier der Hexenmeister und Paladine. Sie öffnet auch den Weg zu einem neuen Endgegner in den Sethekkhallen und schließlich den Weg zur epischen Flugform. 

*Gefängnis des Astraleums* 

  Spieler, die einen guten Ruf beim Konsortium genießen, werden die Aufgabe erhalten, sich mit den neusten Machenschaften des hinterhältigen Astraleums auseinander zu setzen. Mit neuen Quests, Gegenständen und Inhalten wird das Gefängnis des Astraleums zur Herausforderung für einzelne Spieler und kleine Gruppen der Stufe 70. 

*Skettis* 

  Die Himmelswache besteht aus den Kriegern der Sha'tari, die sich auf die Sicherung der Himmel über Shattrath spezialisiert haben. Und dieses Mal tragen sie den Kampf direkt zur Hauptstadt der Arakkoa, nach Skettis. Versteckt in den hohen Bergen von Terokkar und nur mit einem fliegenden Reittier erreichbar bietet Skettis neue und aufregende Inhalte für einzelne Spieler und kleine Gruppen der Stufe 70. Brandneue Quests, Endgegner für Fünfergruppen, seltene und epische Gegenstände und ein neues fliegendes Reittier erwarten alle, die sich mit Schwert oder Stab in die Schlacht wagen. 

*Netherdrache* 

  Die Questreihe der Fraktion der Netherschwingen geht weiter und führt euch schließlich zu dem lange erwarteten Netherdrachen. Der Netherdrache ist ein besonderes fliegendes Reittier mit 280% Geschwindigkeit, das durch Aufgaben für einzelne Spieler und kleine Gruppen zu erlangen ist. Die Quest, die ihr erfüllen müsst, ist nicht einfach. Doch all eure Mühen und der Kampf für die Sache der Netherschwingen wird sich auszahlen, wenn ihr mit wehendem Haar auf dem Rücken eures Netherdrachen über die Himmel der Scherbenwelt hinwegfegt. 

*Ogri'la* 

  Das Ogerplateau der Erleuchtung öffnet für all diejenigen ihre Pforten, die sich im Schergrat bewiesen haben. Spieler der Stufe 70 werden den Ogern von Ogri'la in neuen und spannenden Quests wie zum Beispiel wiederholbaren und allseits beliebten Bombenangriffen im Kampf gegen einfallende Mächte helfen können. Dieses Mal benutzt ihr dafür euer eigenes fliegendes Reittier, doch eine gefährliche Wendung erwartet euch! Haufenweise neue Quests, die Fraktion Ogri'la, Endgegner für Fünfergruppen und seltene und epische Gegenstände werden Ogri'la zu dem Ort machen, den ihr um jeden Preis betreten wollt. 

*Die Arena der Ruinen von Lordaeron* 

  Für die diejenigen, die sich in die Gladiatorenkämpfe des Dampfdruckkartells stürzen, wurde eine Arena in den Ruinen von Lordaeron als neuer Schauplatz eingeführt. Spieler, die an Wertungskämpfen oder an Geplänkel teilnehmen wollen, können sich nun in dieser neuen Arena im Kampf um die Ehre beweisen. 

*Allgemeines* 


Der Schwarze Tempel ist jetzt      zugänglich, und Illidan wartet dort. Wisst ihr, was euch erwartet?
Das Konsortium und das      Protektorat brauchen Eure Hilfe! Spieler, die beim Konsortium den Ruf      'Wohlwollend' oder besser erreicht haben, sollten den Berater des      Protektorats Rahim bei der Sturmsäule im Nethersturm oder Kommandant Ameer      beim Wachposten des Protektorats im Nethersturm aufsuchen, um sich über      die neuesten ruchlosen Pläne des Astraleums zu informieren.
Skettis ist jetzt zugänglich.      Spieler, die das neue Gebiet erkunden wollen, benötigen ein fliegendes      Reittier.
Es gibt jetzt Netherdrachen im      Spiel. Um an diese begehrten Reittiere heranzukommen, müssen Spieler für      die Netherschwingen arbeiten und die entsprechenden Questreihen      abschließen.
Ogri'la ist jetzt zugänglich.      Spieler der Stufe 70 finden diese neue Questreihe im Schergrat.
Gestreifte Treffer: Die Chance,      dass Nahkampfangriffe eines Spielers den Gegner nur streifen, wurde für      Ziele, deren Stufe nahe an der Stufe des Spielers ist, deutlich verringert
Magtheridon und Kael'thas      hinterlassen jetzt Gegenstände, die gegen Belohnungen eingetauscht werden      können.
Zaubertempo: Die Menge an      Zaubertempowertung, die nötig ist, um das Zaubertempo um ein Prozent zu      steigern, wurde deutlich erhöht. Dafür wirkt die Erhöhung des Zaubertempos      jetzt auch auf kanalisierte Zauber, erhöht die Rate ihrer Effekte und      verrringert die Länge. Es wird weiterhin der gleiche Gesamtbetrag an      Schaden oder Heilung auftreten, aber in kürzerer Zeit.
Screenshots die mit der Taste      'Druck' gemacht werden, werden nun im JPG-Format gespeichert.
 *PvP* 


Arenen
Die Arena 'Ruinen von       Lordaeron' ist jetzt zugänglich.
Der Stärkungszauber       'Schattensicht' erlaubt es jetzt, verstohlene Gegner aus größerer       Reichweite zu sehen.


----------



## ZAM (13. April 2007)

*Druiden* 


Die epische Flugform für      Druiden ist jetzt über eine Serie von Quests erhältlich.
'Baumrinde' verringert jetzt      den erlittenen Schaden, die Wirkungsdauer wurde auf 12 Sekunden verringert      und die Abklingzeit auf 1 Minute reduziert. Der Tooltip wurde angepasst um      zu verdeutlichen, dass diese Fähigkeit benutzt werden kann, während der      Spieler eingefroren, handlungsunfähig oder starr vor Furcht ist. Die      Funktionalität war bereits vorhanden, wurde aber nicht im Tooltipp      erwähnt.
'Bärengestalt' und      'Terrorbärengestalt': Der beim Gestaltwandeln erhaltene Gesundheitsbonus      wird jetzt wieder korrekt abgezogen, wenn man diese Gestalt verlässt.
'Wirbelsturm': Diese Fähigkeit      wirkt nicht mehr auf Jäger, bei denen der Effekt von 'Wildes Herz' aktiv      ist, oder bei Tieren von Jägern, bei denen der Effekt von 'Zorn des      Wildtiers' aktiv ist.
'Wilde Attacke' unterdrückt      jetzt sämtliche verlangsamenden Effekte, während man auf ein Ziel      zustürmt.
Es wurde ein Datenfehler      behoben, durch den 'Rasche Heilung' mehr Bedrohung erzeugte als      beabsichtigt.
'Naturgewalt': Diese Begleiter      erscheint jetzt mit voller Gesundheit im Spiel, einschließlich des      Anteils, der durch Ausdauer des Meisters hinzugewonnen wurde.
'Gabe der Wildnis': Die Ränge 1      und 2 sind jetzt bei Lehrern verfügbar.
'Gabe der Wildnis': Rang 3      dieser Fähigkeit hat jetzt die gleiche Reichweite wie die Ränge 1 und 2.
'Verbesserter Rudelführer': Diese      Fähigkeit erzeugt keine Bedrohung mehr.
'Aufschlitzen': Der Tooltipp      wurde angepasst um zu verdeutlichen, dass diese Fähigkeit beim ersten      Treffer anfänglichen Blutungsschaden verursacht.
'Blühendes Leben': Jede      zusätzliche Anwendung dieses Zaubers erhält jetzt den vollen Bonus von      Heilung erhöhenden Effekten. Der Heileffekt bei Ablauf des Zaubers wird      aber weiterhin nicht davon beeinflusst, ob mehrere Anwendungen des Zaubers      gestapelt sind.
'Zerfleischen (Bär)': Der      Schaden wurde um 15% erhöht, aber die zusätzliche Bedrohung verringert, so      dass die insgesamt erzeugte Bedrohung gleich bleibt.
'Anmut der Natur': Dieses      Talent wird jetzt durch 'Rasche Heilung' und 'Blühendes Leben' korrekt      ausgelöst. Außerdem wird es durch 'Wirbelsturm' ausgelöst und beeinflusst      auch diese Fähigkeit.
'Griff der Natur': Wie      vorgesehen wurden die Manakosten von allen Rängen entfernt.
'Omen der Klarsicht': Dieser      Zauber kann nicht mehr in Mondkingestalt oder als Baum des Lebens gewirkt      werden.
'Schleichen': Wird jetzt korrekt      durch Schadensschilde wie 'Öl des Feuerbrandes' unterbrochen.
'Krallenhieb': Der Tooltipp      wurde angepasst um zu verdeutlichen, dass der anfänglich zugefügte Schaden      Blutungsschaden ist. Zusätzlich kann 'Krallenhieb' jetzt auch dann wieder      angewendet werden, wenn 'Zerfleischen' aktiv ist.
Durch Gestaltwandel wird nicht      mehr der von Kreaturen gewirkte Schwächungszauber 'Fäulnis der Verrottung'      entfernt.
'Feingefühl' (Talentbaum      Wiederherstellung) wirkt nun auf alle Zauber und nicht mehr nur auf Heilzauber.
'Rasche Heilung': Diese      Fähigkeit wird jetzt korrekt dadurch benachteiligt, dass niedrige Ränge      von 'Verjüngung' und 'Nachwachsen' gewirkt werden, genau wie andere      Heilzauber benachteiligt werden.
'Teleportieren: Mondlichtung':      Dieser Zauber kann nicht mehr als Baum des Lebens gewirkt werden.
'Baum des Lebens': Der Tooltipp      wurde korrigiert um zu verdeutlichen, dass 'Schnelligkeit der Natur' und      'Wiedergeburt' in dieser Gestalt gewirkt werden können.
 *Jäger* 


Eine neue Fähigkeit,      'Vermeidung', kann Tieren beigebracht werden. Die Fähigkeit reduziert den      Schaden, den sie durch Zauber und Fähigkeiten mit Gebietseffekt erleiden.
Eine neue Fähigkeit,      'Kobrareflexe', kann Tieren beigebracht werden. Die Fähigkeit erhöht das      Angriffstempo, verringert aber den Schaden.
'Arkaner Schuss': Wenn der      gewirkte Rang von 'Arkaner Schuss' niedriger ist als der höchste vom      Spieler gelernte Rang, wird jetzt der durch Angriffskraft erhaltene Bonus      verringert.
'Aspekt des Geparden' und      'Aspekt des Rudels': Schaden durch Zauberstäbe macht jetzt Spieler      benommen, bei denen dieser Effekt aktiv ist.
'Falleneffizienz' wirkt jetzt      auf 'Schlangenfalle'.
'Einfangen': Die Dauer des      Effekts wurde auf 4 Sekunden verringert und unterliegt jetzt im PvP      nachlassender Wirkungskraft bei mehrmaligem Wirken.
'Einfangen': Der Tooltipp wurde      angepasst um zu verdeutlichen, dass das Talent auf 'Schlangenfalle' wirkt.
'Schwäche aufdecken': Die      Chance, dieses Talent auszulösen, wurde auf 33/66/100% bei 1/2/3      Talentpunkten erhöht.
'Wilde Eingebung': Diese      Fähigkeit löst jetzt 'Fass!' korrekt aus.
'Leuchtfeuer': Die Abklingzeit      wurde wurde auf 20 Sekunden erhöht, die Dauer auf 20 Sekunden verringert.
'Raserei': Dieses Talent kann      jetzt durch 'Fass!' ausgelöst werden.
'Frostfalle': Der      Verlangsamungseffekt dieser Falle unterbricht Verstohlenheit nicht mehr.
'An die Kehle gehen' verursacht      keine zusätzliche Bedrohung mehr.
'Mal des Jägers': Der Effekt      dieser Fähigkeit wird jedes Mal stärker, wenn das Ziel durch einen      Distanzangriff getroffen wird.
'Verbessertes Mal des Jägers':      Der Tooltipp wurde angepasst um zu verdeutlichen, dass nur      Nahkampfangriffskraft entsprechend des Grundwertes der      Distanzangriffskraft von 'Mal des Jägers' gewährt wird.
'Fass!' unterliegt nicht mehr      der globalen Abklingzeit. Die Rufanimation wurde entfernt.
Tiere werden freigegeben, wenn      ein Spieler Talente verlernt.
'Bereitschaft' setzt jetzt die      Abklingzeit von 'Irreführung' zurück.
'Tier wiederbeleben': Der      Tooltipp wurde angepasst um zu verdeutlichen, dass das Tier mit einem      Prozentanteil des Grundwertes an Gesundheit wiederbelebt wird. Durch die      Bonusgesundheit, die das Tier durch einen Prozentanteil der Ausdauer des      Meisters erhält, wird kein erhöhter Anteil der Gesundheit      wiederhergestellt.
'Streuschuss': Diese Fähigkeit      löst jetzt 'Fass!' aus, wenn sie kritisch trifft.
'Überlebensinstinkte' erhöht      jetzt zusätzlich die Angriffskraft um 2/4%.
Die Questkreatur      'Todesfelshetzer' kann nicht mehr gezähmt werden.
Der 'Messerklauenfelshetzer'      kann jetzt gezähmt werden.
Änderungen für 'Tier heilen'      und 'Verbessertes Tier heilen':
Der alte Fokussierungszauber       'Tier heilen' wurde durch einen sofort wirkenden und über Zeit heilenden       Zauber ersetzt.
Der Kampfmodus wird nicht       verlassen, und die globale Abklingzeit wird zurückgesetzt.
Die Manakosten wurden       verringert und der geheilte Wert erhöht.
Die Wirkungsdauer für die       Heilung über Zeit wurde auf 15 Sekunden erhöht, wobei alle 3 Sekunden ein       bestimmter Betrag geheilt wird.
Um den Effekt der Heilung über       Zeit besser auf dem Begleiter darzustellen, wurde die Grafik des Zaubers       angepasst.
Der Stärkungszauber 'Heilung       über Zeit' von 'Tier heilen' kann nun gebannt werden.
Ausrüstung mit Boni auf       Heilzauber hat keinen Effekt auf 'Tier heilen'.
Das Talent 'Verbessertes Tier       heilen' (Talentbaum Tierherrschaft) verringert jetzt die Manakosten von       'Tier heilen' um 10% bzw. 20% .

 *Magier* 


'Eisbarriere': Bei Magielehrern      wurde ein neuer Rang dieses Zaubers hinzugefügt.
'Arkane Brillianz': Rang 1 ist      jetzt bei Lehrern verfügbar.
'Arkane Brillianz': Rang 2      dieses Zaubers hat jetzt die gleiche Reichweite wie Rang 1.
'Arkane Geschosse': Die Ränge      3-11 werden jetzt durchgehend 5 Schüsse mit Arkanschaden erzeugen.
'Arkane Geschosse': Dieser      Zauber wird jetzt von Effekten beeinflusst, die das Zaubertempo erhöhen.
'Arkane Geschosse': Dieser      Zauber unterliegt jetzt während der gesamten Wirkungsdauer      Sichtlinienrestriktionen.
'Arktische Winde' (Frosttalent)      erhöht jetzt zusätzlich jeglichen verursachten Frostschaden um 1-5%.
'Kälteeinbruch': Der Tooltipp      wurde angepasst um zu verdeutlichen, dass nur Abklingzeiten zurückgesetzt      werden, die durch Frostzauber ausgelöst wurden. 'Kälteeinbruch' setzt zum      Beispiel nicht die Abklingzeit zurück, die durch das Wirken von      'Drachenodem' verursacht wird.
'Manasmaragd herbeizaubern':      Dieser Zauber löst jetzt wie beabsichtigt die globale Abklingzeit aus.
'Gegenzauber': Die      Wirkungsdauer wurde auf 8 Sekunden verringert, die Abklingzeit auf 24      Sekunden.
Es wurden Datenfehler behoben,      durch die 'Arkanschlag', 'Eislanze' und 'Glühende Rüstung' mehr Bedrohung      erzeugten als beabsichtigt.
'Erfrierung': Der Effekt unterliegt      im PvP nachlassender Wirkungskraft bei mehrmaligem Wirken.
'Frostblitz': Der Schaden von      Rang 12 wurde leicht erhöht um sicherzustellen, dass der Zauber auf allen      Stufen mehr Schaden verursacht als Rang 11.
'Eisrüstung': Rang 5 dieses      Zaubers wird auch dann ausgelöst, wenn jeglicher erlittene Schaden durch      einen Schadensschild verhindert wird, zum Beispiel durch 'Manaschild'.
'Eisblock': Diese Fähigkeit      macht nicht mehr immun gegen den Effekt 'Geschwächte Seele' von      'Machtwort: Schild'. Das Verwenden dieses Zaubers verursacht jetzt      'Unterkühlung' und der Magier kann 'Eisblock' erst nach Ablauf von 30      Sekunden erneut wirken.
'Verbesserter      Feuerzauberschutz': Dieses Talent funktioniert jetzt korrekt bei Rang 6      von 'Feuerzauberschutz'.
'Unsichtbarkeit': Der Tooltipp      dieser Fähigkeit wurde angepasst um zu verdeutlichen, dass jegliche      Handlung den Unsichtbarkeitseffekt unterbricht.
'Glühende Rüstung': Diese      Fähigkeit wird nicht mehr fälschlicherweise durch Angriffe ausgelöst, die      keine Nahkampfangriffe sind, zum Beispiel 'Feenfeuer (Tiergestalt)'.      Ausserdem unterbricht es keine Effekte zur Gruppenkontrolle mehr, zum      Beispiel 'Verwandlung'.
'Zauberraub': Gestohlene      Stärkungszauber, die spezifische Zauber der Klasse des ursprünglichen      Ziels beeinflussen, haben auf den Magier keinen Effekt mehr.
Der Schwächungszauber von      'Arkanschlag' kann nicht mehr gebannt werden.
'Wasserelementar': Dieser      Begleiter erscheint jetzt mit voller Gesundheit und Mana im Spiel,      einschließlich der Anteile, die durch Ausdauer und Intellekt des Meisters      hinzugewonnen wurden.
 *Paladine* 


'Unermüdlicher Verteidiger':      Dieses Schutztalent verringert jetzt den erlittenen Schaden um 6-30%, wenn      die Gesundheit unter 35% fällt.
'Schild des Rächers' hat keine      Minimalreichweite mehr. Diese Fähigkeit kann jetzt auf alle Ziele      innerhalb von 30 Metern angewendet werden.
'Schild des Rächers': Der      Schadensanteil dieser Fähigkeit wird jetzt selbst dann zugefügt, wenn das      Opfer immun gegen bewegungseinschränkende Effekte ist.
'Gottesschild': Diese Fähigkeit      verhindert beziehungsweise entfernt nicht mehr den Effekt 'Geschwächte      Seele'.
'Auge um Auge': Einige Zauber      haben bisher 'Auge um Auge' nicht korrekt ausgelöst. Dieses Problem wurde      behoben.
Es wurden einige Datenfehler      behoben, durch die 'Siegel des Befehls' und 'Siegel des Blutes' mehr      Bedrohung erzeugten als beabsichtigt.
'Vorahnung': Es ist nicht      länger möglich, mit Hilfe von Makros die Vorteile von 'Zornige Vergeltung'      und 'Gottesschild' gleichzeitig zu erhalten.
'Großer Segen der Könige': Die      Kosten dieses Zaubers betragen jetzt das Doppelte der Kosten von 'Segen      der Könige', anstatt eines festen Betrags von 150.
'Großer Segen des Refugiums'      (Rang 2): Die Reichweite dieses Zaubers wurde fälschlicherweise auf 30      Meter gesetzt. Sie beträgt jetzt 40 Meter.
'Großer Segen der Weisheit'      (Rang 3): Die Reichweite dieses Zaubers wurde fälschlicherweise auf 30      Meter gesetzt. Sie beträgt jetzt 40 Meter.
'Hammer des Zorns' (Rang 4): Der      Schaden wurde erhöht.
'Heilige Konzentration': Die      Wirkung dieses Talents gilt jetzt auch für 'Verbindende Heilung'.
'Illumination': Dieses Talent      gewährt nur noch 50% der Manakosten einer kritischen Heilung. Es stellt      jetzt auch bei der Verwendung mit den Rängen 4 und 5 von 'Heiliger Schock'      den korrekten Betrag wieder her.
'Verbessertes Siegel der      Rechtschaffenheit': Die prozentuale Erhöhung des Schadens durch dieses      Talent wird jetzt angewendet, nach dem alle Boni durch Gegenstände und      Effekte, die Zauberschaden erhöhen, verrechnet worden sind.
Es wurde ein neues Schutztalent      hinzugefügt: 'Verbesserter heiliger Schild'. Das Talent hat 2 Ränge und      erhöht den durch 'Heiliger Schild' verursachten Schaden um 10/20% sowie      die Anzahl der Aufladungen von 'Heiliger Schild' um 2/4.
'Einhandwaffen-Spezialisierung':      Dieses Schutztalent erhöht jetzt jeglichen durch den Paladin verursachten      Schaden um 1-5%, während eine Einhandwaffe angelegt ist.
'Siegel des Blutes': Dieses      Siegel gewährt keine zusätzlichen Chancen auf ausgelöste Zufallseffekte      von Waffen (Procs) mehr.
'Siegel der Rechtschaffenheit':      Dieses Siegel gewährt keine zusätzlichen Chancen auf ausgelöste      Zufallseffekte von Waffen (Procs) mehr.
'Siegel des Kreuzfahrers' (Rang      7): Der Tooltipp wurde an die anderen Ränge dieses Zaubers angepasst.
'Einklang des Geistes': Durch      Erste Hilfe verursachte Heilung löst diese Fähigkeit nicht mehr aus. Dafür      lösen 'Blühendes Leben', 'Erdschild' und 'Einklang des Geistes' diese      Fähigkeit jetzt korrekt aus. Der Tooltipp wurde angepasst um zu      verdeutlichen, das die Fähigkeit nur bei Heilung durch Zauber      funktioniert. Sie funktioniert jetzt auch dann, wenn Ihr reitet oder      sitzt. Außerdem wurde ein Fehler behoben, durch den Paladine Mana      erhielten, wenn sie bei voller Gesundheit geheilt wurden.
'Gleichmut' sollte jetzt alle      magischen Effekte korrekt beeinflussen, die durch den Paladin gewirkt      werden. Es gewährt 'Segen der Macht' und 'Segen der Weisheit' nicht mehr      das Doppelte des beabsichtigten Effekts.
'Rache' (Vergeltungstalent)      erhöht jetzt nach einem kritischen Treffer 15 Sekunden lang den zugefügten      heiligen und körperlichen Schaden um 1/2/3/4/5%, dafür ist der Effekt      jetzt bis zu 3 mal stapelbar.
Verteidiger Aesom wird jetzt      die vollständige Auswahl an Paladinfähigkeiten lehren.
 *Priester* 


'Verbindende Heilung': Die      Manakosten wurden um 32% gesenkt. Der Tooltipp wurde angepasst um zu      verdeutlichen, dass es sich um einen Zauber mit geringer Bedrohung      handelt, was auch vorher schon der Fall war.
'Machtvolle Heilung' und      'Heilige Konzentration' beeinflussen jetzt 'Verbindende Heilung'.
'Heiliges Feuer': Der Tooltipp      von Rang 9 wurde korrigiert um zu verdeutlichen, dass dieser Zauber      Heiligschaden zufügt.
'Heilige Nova' (Rang 2): Dieser      Zauber erhält nicht mehr das Doppelte der vorgesehenen Reichweitenerhöhung      durch 'Heilige Reichweite'.
Das durch 'Symbol der Hoffnung'      wiederhergestellte Mana wurde erhöht.
Die Abklingzeit von      'Schattenwort: Tod' wurde auf 12 Sek. erhöht.
Die Reichweitenbegrenzung auf      100 Metern für 'Gedankenkontrolle' in Instanzen wurde entfernt.
'Schmerzunterdrückung'      verringert jetzt den erlittenen Schaden um 65% und erhöht den Widerstand      gegen Banneffekte während der Wirkungsdauer um 65%.
'Machtwort: Schild': Der Effekt      'Geschwächte Seele' wird nicht mehr manchmal wieder angewendet, wenn die      Zone gewechselt wird, während dieser Stärkungszauber aktiv ist.
'Gebet der Seelenstärke': Die      Reichweite von Rang 3 wurde an die anderen Ränge dieses Zaubers angepasst.
'Gebet der Seelenstärke': Die      Ränge 1 und 2 sind jetzt bei Lehrern erhältlich.
'Gebet der Heilung': Dieser      Zauber wird jetzt von 'Schweigsame Entschlossenheit', 'Magie verstärken'      und 'Magie dämpfen' beeinflusst.
'Gebet des Schattenschutzes':      Rang 1 ist jetzt bei Lehrern verfügbar.
'Schattenwirken': Der Effekt      wurde um 1% pro Rang verringert.
'Reflektierender Schild': Wenn      der Effekt ausgelöst wird, wird der Priester nicht mehr gezwungen,      aufzustehen.
'Aura der Heiligkeit' erhöht      jetzt den von allen betroffenen Zielen verursachten Schaden um 1/2%. Die      Aura erhöht nicht länger die auf betroffene Ziele gewirkte Heilung.
'Schattengeist': Dieser      Begleiter erscheint jetzt mit voller Gesundheit und Mana im Spiel,      einschließlich der Anteile, die durch Ausdauer und Intellekt des Meisters      hinzugewonnen wurden.
'Schweigsame Entschlossenheit':      Einige Priesterzauber wurden von diesem Talent bisher nicht beeinflusst.      Sie sollten jetzt alle beeinflusst werden.
'Geist der Erlösung' und 'Geistige      Führung' funktionieren jetzt, während der Priester sich in Schattengestalt      befindet.
'Willensentzung': Diese      Fähigkeit wird nicht mehr ausgelöst, wenn bestimmte durch Kreaturen      gewirkte Totems getötet werden.
'Woge des Lichts': Durch dieses      Talent ausgelöste Zauber 'Göttliche Pein' können keine kritischen Treffer      mehr erzielen. Außerdem verbraucht das freie 'Göttliche Pein' nicht mehr      den Effekt 'Innerer Fokus'. Heilung durch 'Heilige Nova' kann jetzt auch      'Woge des Lichts' auslösen.
'Berührung der Schwäche':      Dieser Zauber kann jetzt 'Woge des Lichts' aktivieren.
'Vampirberührung': Dieser      Zauber verbraucht jetzt den Effekt von 'Innerer Fokus'.
 *Schurken* 


Für 'Verstümmeln' wurde eine      neue Animation des beidhändigen Angriffs hinzugefügt.
'Mantel der Schatten': Der      Tooltip wurde angepasst um zu verdeutlichen, dass diese Fähigkeit      schädliche Effekte entfernt, anstatt sie zu bannen. 'Mantel der Schatten'      zählt nicht als Bannzauber und interagiert nicht mit Widerstandsfähigkeit      gegen Bannzauber oder mit Effekten, die durch Bannzauber ausgelöst werden.
'Tödlicher Wurf': Diese      Fähigkeit verursacht jetzt auch bei Jägern und ihren Begleitern Schaden,      die unter dem Einfluss der Stärkungszauber 'Wildes Herz' oder 'Zorn des      Wildtiers' stehen. Beide sind weiterhin immun gegen den      bewegungseinschränkenden Effekt von 'Tödlicher Wurf'.
Es wurden einige Datenfehler      behoben, durch die 'Geisterhafter Stoß' und 'Riposte' mehr Bedrohung      erzeugten als beabsichtigt.
Es wurde ein Fehler mit der      Fähigkeit 'Erdrosseln' behoben, durch den Gegner dem Effekt 'Stille' zu      oft widerstanden.
'Insignien der Allianz/Horde'      und 'Medaillon der Allianz/Horde' entfernen nun Furcht-, Betäubungs- und      Verlangsamungseffekte. Bezauberungseffekte werden nicht mehr entfernt.
'Verbesserte Kopfnuss'      (Täuschung) wurde in 'Faule Tricks' umbenannt: Erhöht die Reichweite Eurer      Fähigkeiten 'Kopfnuss' und 'Blenden' um 2/4 Meter und verringert die      Energiekosten von 'Kopfnuss' und 'Blenden' um 25/50%.
Beim Einsatz von      Taschendiebstahl findet man nun in erbeuteten Kisten wesentlich häufiger      und größere Mengen Blendungspulver.
'Verstümmeln': Ein Treffer mit      dieser Fähigkeit verbraucht nun immer den Stärkungszauber      'Kaltblütigkeit'.
Gifte: Der Schwierigkeitsgrad      zum Bannen eines Gifts ist nun von der Stufe des Spielers abhängig und      nicht mehr von der Stufe der Waffe, auf die das Gift gewirkt wurde.
Zur Herstellung der meisten      Gifte werden nun weniger Zutaten benötigt.
'Gnadenlose Angriffe': Der      Tooltipp wurde um die Fähigkeit 'Blutsturz' ergänzt. 'Gnadenlose Angriffe'      wird nicht länger durch das Zerstören eines Totems ausgelöst.
Schurkengifte haben keine      Aufladungen mehr.
Die Fähigkeit 'Kopfnuss' erhält      nun automatisch die Vorteile von 'Verbesserte Kopfnuss'.
Schattenschritt (Täuschung):      Die Abklingzeit wurde auf 15 Sekunden verringert.
'Verstohlenheit': Wird nun wie      vorgesehen durch Schadensschilde wie z.B. 'Öl des Feuerbrandes'      unterbrochen.
'Überraschungsangriffe': Das      Talent verhindert jetzt wie vorgesehen, dass man 'Vergiften' ausweichen      kann.
 *Schamanen* 


'Heilung der Ahnen': Das Talent      wird nun ausgelöst, wenn man sich selbst mit 'Erdschild' kritisch heilt.
'Totem des Erdelementars':      Dieser Begleiter erscheint jetzt mit voller Gesundheit im Spiel,      einschließlich des Anteils, der durch Ausdauer des Meisters hinzugewonnen      wurde.
'Erdschild': Der Tooltipp wurde      angepasst um zu verdeutlichen, dass diese Fähigkeit nicht nur gegen      Nahkampfangriffe, sondern gegen alle Arten von Angriffen wirkt. Diese      Fähigkeit wird jetzt wie vorgesehen nur noch von direkten Schadenseffekten      ausgelöst.
'Elementarfokus': Das Talent      verringert nun die Kosten des nächsten Schadenszaubers um 60%. Bonuszauber      durch die Fähigkeit 'Blitzüberladung' lösen nun ebenfalls dieses Talent      aus.
'Auge des Sturms': Der Tooltipp      wurde angepasst um zu verdeutlichen, dass dieses Talent nur mit      Schamanenzaubern funktioniert.
'Totem des Feuerelementars':      Dieser Begleiter erscheint jetzt mit voller Gesundheit und Mana im Spiel,      einschließlich der Anteile, die durch Ausdauer und Intellekt des Meisters      hinzugewonnen wurden. Seine Ausdauer wird jetzt korrekt um einen      prozentualen Anteils der Ausdauer seines Meisters erhöht.
'Waffe der Flammenzunge': Der      Effekt kann nicht mehr ausgelöst werden, wenn Ihr entwaffnet seid.
'Waffe des Frostbrands' (Rang      6): Der Zaubereffekt wird korrekt durch Zauberschadensbonis erhöht.
'Heilfokus': Der Tooltipp wurde      angepasst um zu verdeutlichen, dass diese Fähigkeit nur mit      Schamanenzaubern funktioniert. Z.B.: Funktioniert nicht mit 'Gabe der Naaru'.
Die Ausbildungskosten für      'Heldentum' wurden erhöht, um den Kosten für 'Kampfrausch' zu entsprechen.
'Blitzschlagschild': Die Ränge      8 und 9 dieses Zaubers werden nun auch korrekt ausgelöst, wenn man auf      einem Reittier sitzt.
'Totem des glühenden Magmas':      Das Totem verursacht jetzt beim zehnten Tick, kurz bevor es freigegeben      wird, die korrekte Menge Schaden.
'Totem der Manaquelle': Die      Wirkungsdauer wurde auf 2 Minuten erhöht.
'Totem der Manaflut': Nach      seiner Zerstörung gewährte das Totem manchmal noch Mana, dieser Fehler      wurde behoben. Zusätzlich gewährt es jetzt immer 4 mal Mana, anstatt      manchmal nur 3 mal und manchmal nur 5 mal.
'Totem des heilenden Flusses':      Die Wirkungsdauer wurde auf 2 Minuten erhöht.
'Geistige Schnelligkeit': Das      Talent verringert jetzt korrekt die Kosten von 'Reinigen',      'Flammenschock', 'Frostschock', 'Erdschock', 'Kampfrausch', 'Heldentum',      'Blitzschlagschild', 'Vergiftung heilen' und 'Krankheit heilen'.
'Wächter der Natur': Einige      Zauber und Fähigkeiten lösten das Talent nicht aus. Das Problem wurde      behoben.
'Regenerationstotems': Eine      Reihe von Juwelenschleifergegenständen erhalten durch dieses Talent keinen      Bonus mehr.
'Schattenschild' (Rang 7): Der      Tooltipp wurde mit den Tooltipps der anderen Ränge von 'Schattenschild'      vereinheitlicht.
Lernanimationen: Beim Erlernen      einer neuen Schamanenfähigkeit wird jetzt immer die korrekte Lernanimation      abgespielt.
'Wasserschild': Wenn dieser      Zauber auf einem Schamanen aktiv ist und er vom Zauber 'Wirbelsturm' betroffen      wird, gewährt die verbrauchte Aufladung nun Mana.
'Waffe des Windzorns': Wenn man      mit zwei Waffen kämpft und auf den Waffen jeweils unterschiedliche Ränge      von 'Waffe des Windzorns' aktiv sind, wird die Anzahl der auslösbaren      Spezialeffekte (Procs) nicht mehr zusätzlich erhöht.
 *Hexenmeister* 


'Fluch verstärken': Das Wirken      von 'Fluch der Verdammnis' verbraucht diese Fähigkeit nun wie vorgesehen.
'Gesundheitsstein herstellen':      Diese Fähigkeiten werden nun nach ihrer Rangfolge sortiert im Zauberbuch      angezeigt.
'Zauberstein herstellen': Diese      Fähigkeiten werden nun nach ihrer Rangfolge sortiert im Zauberbuch      angezeigt.
Wirkt man 'Fluch der Sprachen'      auf ein PvP-Ziel, beträgt die Wirkungsdauer nun 12 Sekunden.
'Dämonisches Wissen': Die      Fähigkeit funktioniert jetzt auch mit versklavten Dämonen.
'Dämonensklave': Wenn Dämonen      versklavt werden, erscheint es nicht länger so, als würden ihre      Gesundheits- und Manaanzeige sinken.
Es wurden einige Datenfehler      behoben, durch die 'Seele entziehen' und 'Feuersbrunst' mehr Bedrohung      erzeugten als beabsichtigt.
'Verbesserter Seelendieb':      Dieses Talent wird nicht länger ausgelöst, wenn eine andere Kreatur      stirbt, als die, auf die man gerade 'Seeelendieb' wirkt.
'Insignien der Allianz/Horde'      und 'Medaillon der Allianz/Horde' entfernen nun Furcht-, Betäubungs- und      Verlangsamungseffekte. Bezauberungs- und Verwandlungseffekte werden nicht      mehr entfernt.
Es wurden neue Grafiken für den      Kanalisierungsfokus und den Seelenbrunnen von 'Ritual der Seelen'      hinzugefügt.
Begleiter: Wenn ein      Hexenmeister seine Talente verlernt, wird sein Begleiter nun automatisch      freigegeben.
Das Wirken von 'Ritual der      Seelen' in einer Arena verbraucht keinen Seelensplitter mehr.
'Schattenfurie' profitiert      jetzt korrekt vom Talent 'Intensität'.
Die Wirkungsdauer von      'Zaubersperre' (Teufelsjäger) wurde auf 5 Sekunden (Rang 1) und 6 Sekunden      (Rang 2) verringert. Die Abklingzeit wurde auf 24 Sekunden verringert.
Beim Benutzen des      Seelenbrunnens, um einen Gesundheitsstein herzustellen, werden nun      entsprechende Sounds und Effekte abgespielt.
'Seelenverbindung': Der      Tooltipp wurde angepasst um zu verdeutlichen, dass der auf den Begleiter      übertragene Schaden nicht verhindert werden kann. Ansonsten funktioniert      der Zauber wie gehabt. Diese Fähigkeit funktioniert nun auch mit      versklavten Dämonen.
'Unheilige Macht': Der Tooltipp      wurde korrigiert um zu verdeutlichen, dass die Fähigkeit ebenfalls auf den      Feuerblitz des Wichtels wirkt.
 *Krieger* 


'Sturmangriff', 'Abfangen' und 'Einschreiten'      unterdrücken jetzt sämtliche verlangsamenden Effekte, während man auf ein      Ziel zustürmt.
'Befehlsruf': Diese Fähigkeit      erhöht die maximale Gesundheit eines Charakters, allerdings bleibt die      prozentuale Gesundheit konstant.
Die Effekte von 'Todeswunsch'      und 'Wutanfall' sind nicht länger stapelbar.
'Hinrichten': Benutzt man      'Hinrichten' in Verbindung mit 'Weitreichende Stöße', dann fügen die Ränge      6 und 7 dieser Fähigkeit einem zweiten Gegner, der nicht verwundet ist,      nicht den vollen Schaden zu.
'Heldenhafter Stoß': Die      Tooltipps der Ränge 10 und 11 enthalten jetzt genaue Werte für den      Bonusschaden gegen benommene Ziele.
'Verbesserte Rache': Die      Zeitverzögerung zwischen der erfolgreichen Anwendung von 'Rache' und dem      Einsetzen des Betäubungseffekts wurde verringert.
'Insignien der Allianz/Horde'      und 'Medaillon der Allianz/Horde' entfernen nun Bewegungsunfähigkeits-,      Betäubungs- und Verwandlungseffekte. Verlangsamungseffekte werden nicht      mehr entfernt.
'Rache': Die Fähigkeit wurde      überarbeitet und sollte jetzt wesentlich mehr Schaden verursachen. Die      Bedrohungsboni wurden angepasst, so dass die erzeugte Bedrohung relativ      gleich hoch sein sollte.
'Schildschlag': Die Kosten für      Rang 3 dieser Fähigkeit werden nicht länger zweifach durch das Talent      'Fokussierte Wut' verringert.
'Zauberreflexion' unterliegt      nicht mehr der globalen Abklingzeit.
'Siegesrausch': Der Tooltipp      wurde angepasst und der angezeigte verursachte Schaden sollte nun korrekt      berechnet werden. (45% der Angriffskraft, nicht 35%)
'Schlaghagel' (Furortalent)      erhöht jetzt das Angriffstempo um 5/10/15/20/25%. Zuvor waren es      10/15/20/25/30%.
 *Begleiter* 


Fähigkeiten und Gegenstände,      die beim Töten eines Gegners ausgelöst werden, werden nun ebenfalls      ausgelöst, wenn der Begleiter ein Ziel tötet.
Der Betrag an Zufriedenheit,      der bei der Freigabe eines Netherrochenbegleiters verloren geht, wurde      behoben.
Leerwandler stoppen, wenn sie      Schatten verzehren.
Begleiter von Hexenmeistern und      Jägern werden nun automatisch freigegeben, wenn ihr ein Reittier      herbeiruft. Die Begleiter erscheinen beim Absitzen wieder. Die      Zufriedenheit des Begleiters des Jägers ist dabei nicht betroffen.


----------



## ZAM (13. April 2007)

*Gegenstände* 


Alle epischen Gegenstände des      Sets Tier 5 und von höherer Qualität wurden aufgerüstet, um ihre beabsichtigte      Macht widerzuspiegeln.
Rüstung: Alle Gegenstände von      The Burning Crusade, deren Werte teilweise mehr Rüstung verleihen, wurden      überarbeitet. Einige erhielten mehr Rüstung, andere erhielten andere      zusätzliche Boni.
Gewöhnliche einzigartige Gegenstände      werden nicht mehr für euch droppen, wenn sie sich bereits in eurem      Inventar befinden.
Gegenstände, die eine Quest      starten, die ihr bereits abgeschlossen habt, werden die entsprechende      Nachricht anzeigen, falls ihr versucht, sie zu benutzen.
Instanzbosse des      Schwierigkeitsgrades 'Heroisch' werden jetzt immer einen epischen      Gegenstand droppen. Zusätzlich besteht die Chance, dass Instanzbosse des      Schwierigkeitsgrades 'Heroisch' epische Edelsteine droppen!
Bei hochstufigen Kreaturen der      Scherbenwelt können jetzt zusätzliche Dunkelmond-Karten gefunden werden.      Sie können beim Dunkelmond-Jahrmarkt eingelöst werden, um neue mächtige      Dunkelmond-Gegenstände herzustellen. Haltet Ausschau nach diesen Karten:      Delirium, Sturm, Furien und Segen.
'Gesundheitsregeneration':      Dieser Effekt wurde bei Gegenständen mit Zufallseigenschaften umbenannt      auf 'Alle 5 Sek. X Gesundheit'.
'Khoriumschließkassetten'      droppen jetzt gelegentlich von Kreaturen einer höheren Stufe als 65.
'Zahn eines Teufelssauriers':      Dieser Gegenstand wurde wieder auf das Design 'vor' The Burning Crusade      abgeändert. Er gewährt bei dem nächsten Angriff Eures Begleiters      automatisch einen kritischen Treffer.
'Nethersplitter',      'Zeremonieller Kris', 'Magische Klinge des Illidaribanns', 'Beschwörerklinge',      'Skalpell der Donnerfürsten', 'Vibrodolch', 'Vibroschwert' und 'Crysmesser      der ehrwürdigen Mutter': Diese Waffen können jetzt nur noch in der      Waffenhand angelegt und verwendet werden.
Der 'Shuriken des      Schlangenschreins' kann jetzt an Händler verkauft werden.
Das 'Stilett von Xavian' kann      jetzt an Händler verkauft werden.
Der 'Zauberstab der beißenden      Kälte' kann jetzt an Händler verkauft werden.
Der 'Blutsucher' kann jetzt an      Händler verkauft werden.
Der 'Eisenschuppenkriegsumhang'      kann jetzt entzaubert werden.
Die 'Stiefel des höllischen      Kovens' können jetzt entzaubert werden.
Die 'Krone des unendlichen      Wissens' kann jetzt entzaubert werden.
'Valanos' Langbogen' kann jetzt      entzaubert werden.
Die 'Manschetten des      Verheerers' können jetzt entzaubert werden.
Die 'Laterne des Tiefenkerns'      kann jetzt entzaubert werden.
Das 'Cape des Teufelshais' kann      jetzt entzaubert werden.
Die 'Dämonenbalgschiftung' kann      jetzt entzaubert werden.
Die 'Schwere Armbrust des      Gladiators' kann nicht mehr entzaubert werden.
Rufgegenstände von Tristessa:      Einige der Gegenstände von Händlern waren entzauberbar. Sie können jetzt      nicht mehr entzaubert werden.
Die Waffe 'Endspiel des      Gladiators' kann nicht mehr entzaubert werden.
Im Tooltipp von 'Der Hammer des      Schicksals' wurde ein Schreibfehler beim Spezialeffekt (Proc) korrigiert.
Im Tooltipp von 'Beruhigendes      Gift' wurde ein Schreibfehler bei der Anzahl der Aufladungen korrigiert
'Gewandung der Boshaftigkeit':      Eine Berechnung im Tooltipp wurde korrigiert.
'Reif des unendlichen Segens':      Es wurde ein Fehler im Tooltipp des Effekts 'Meditation' korrigiert.
'Harnisch der Verheerung': Es      wurde ein Fehler im Tooltipp des Effekts 'Gestärkt' korrigiert.
Der Tooltipp für 'Vergeltung      der Illidari' wurde aktualisiert, um zu verdeutlichen, dass dadurch der      Zauberschaden erhöht wird.
'Klinge der ewigen Dunkelheit':      Wirkt nur noch mit direkt Schaden verursachenden Zaubern. Zur      Verdeutlichung wurde der Tooltipp angepasst.
'Wushoolays Amulett der Natur':      Der Tooltipp wurde korrigiert, um zu verdeutlichen, dass Zaubertempo      gewährt wird.
Bei      'Windkanalisierungsgegenständen' wurde eine Inkonsistenz bei der      Namensgebung behoben.
Im Tooltipp des      Stärkungszaubers von der 'Figur des Kolosses' wurde ein Schreibfehler      korrigiert.
'Marschflechte': Dieses      Nahrungsmittel gilt jetzt als Fungus.
'Stromgarde Münster' gilt jetzt      korrekt als Käse, der an Begleiter verfüttert werden kann.
'Essbarer Farn' löst jetzt bei      Gebrauch eine allgemeine Abklingzeit aus.
'Rumsey Rum', 'Klarer Rumsey      Rum', 'Dunkler Rumsey Rum', 'Schwarzer Rumsey Rum', 'Halaaniwhiskey',      'Grüner Gordokgrog', 'Raptorpunsch', 'Sturmbräu', 'Troggbier' und      'Donnerbräu Lagerbier': Die Werteboni dieser Getränke sind nicht mehr mit      Ausdauerboni anderer Nahrungsmittel stapelbar.
'Vernichter der Teufelswache'      droppen jetzt im Schwierigkeitsgrad 'Heroisch' die angemessene Beute.
'Khoriumschließkassetten'      enthalten jetzt Beute der entsprechenden Stufe.
Von Aeonus droppt jetzt im      Schwierigkeitsgrad 'Heroisch' wie vorgesehen 'Urnether'.
Von Kollaborateuren des      Echsenkessels droppt jetzt im Schwierigkeitsgrad 'Heroisch' die      angemessene Beute.
Von Bittstellern der      Dämonenjäger droppt jetzt die angemessene Beute.
Von Todessprechern und      Verdammnisverkündern der Auchenai droppt jetzt die angemessene Beute.
Bei der 'Rüstung des      Netherstoßes' wurden die Sockelboni verändert.
PvP-Setboni: Setboni mit einer      Abhärtungswertung von 35 sind jetzt korrekt stapelbar, wenn sie von 2      unterschiedlichen Sets stammen.
Set 'Meuchelmord': Der      Hastbonus dieses Sets wird nicht mehr ausgelöst, wenn Angriffe das Ziel      verfehlen.
Set 'Ornat des Avatars': Der      Tooltipp wurde angepasst, um zu verdeutlichen, dass der ausgelöste      Setbonus von 'Schattenwort: Schmerz' nur beim nächsten gewirkten Zauber      wirkt. Der Bonus betrifft jetzt auch Heilzauber.
Set 'Schwarze Drachenschuppen':      Der Trefferwertungsbonus dieses Sets ist jetzt ordnungsgemäß stapelbar mit      Trefferwertungsboni anderer Effekte.
Set 'Schwarzer Drachenschuppenpanzer':      Die Setboni für Trefferwertung und kritische Trefferwertung dieses Sets      sind jetzt ordnungsgemäß stapelbar mit anderen Wertungserhöhungen.
Set 'Harnisch der Verheerung':      Die Verringerung der Zauberzeit für 'Geringe Welle der Heilung' wird jetzt      korrekt mit 1,5 Sek. im Tooltipp von 'Gestärkt' angezeigt.
Set 'Gewänder des Cenarius':      Der Setbonus für kritische Zaubertrefferwertung ist jetzt ordnungsgemäß      stapelbar mit anderen Effekten, die kritische Zaubertrefferwertung      gewähren.
Set 'Schicksalsmacht der      Entweihten': Die kritische Trefferwertung des Setbonus wird jetzt korrekt      angewandt.
Set 'Unbeugsamkeit der      Entweihten': Die kritische Trefferwertung dieses Sets ist jetzt korrekt      stapelbar mit anderen Boni für kritische Trefferwertung.
Set 'Teufelsaurierrüstung': Der      Trefferwertungsbonus dieses Sets ist jetzt ordnungsgemäß stapelbar mit      Trefferwertungsboni anderer Effekte.
Set 'Teufelssaurier': Der      Trefferwertungsbonus dieses Sets ist jetzt ordnungsgemäß stapelbar mit      Trefferwertungsboni anderer Gegenstände.
Set 'Die Wut der Erde': Der      Setbonus, der den Totemradius erhöht, funktioniert jetzt auch korrekt beim      Totem des stürmischen Zorns.
Set 'Ebenholzfarbene      Netherschuppen': Der Trefferwertungsbonus dieses Sets ist jetzt      ordnungsgemäß stapelbar mit anderen Trefferwertungsboni.
Set 'Frostfeuer': Der Setbonus      beim Tragen von 4 Setteilen wirkt jetzt korrekt bei Magierrüstungen des      Rangs 4.
Set 'Eisschattenzwirn': Der      Tooltipp des Setbonus dieser Gegenstände wird nicht länger durch das      Talent 'Vampirumarmung' verändert und der Setbonus kann keine kritische      Heilung bei einem kritischen Treffer mehr verursachen.
Set 'Geheiligte Roben': Der      Setbonus 'Verbindende Heilung' dieses Sets wurde auf eine Chance von 30%      abgeändert, mit der beim Erleiden von Schaden einem Verlust von Zauberzeit      bei 'Verbindende Heilung' widerstanden werden kann.
Set 'Magiererfüllter      Netherstoff': Der Setbonus der kritischen Trefferwertung ist jetzt      ordnungsgemäß stapelbar mit anderen Effekten, die kritische Trefferwertung      gewähren.
Set 'Ornat des Beschwörens': Es      wurde ein Fehler bei der genauen Anzeige der reduzierten Zauberzeit von      Flammenstoß korrigiert. Der tatsächliche Wert bleibt unverändert; zuvor      wurde ein gerundeter Wert angezeigt.
Set 'Rüstung des      Rechtsprechers': Der Bonus auf 'Siegel der Vergeltung' funktioniert jetzt      korrekt.
Set 'Gewandung der      Boshaftigkeit': Der Setbonus, der bei regelmäßigen Zaubern Heilung      gewährt, erhält keine kritischen Treffer mehr.
Set 'Netherklinge': Der      Setbonus, der bei Finishing-Moves eine Chance auf den Gewinn von      Combopunkten gewährt, funktioniert jetzt korrekt mit 'Zerhäckseln' und      'Tödlicher Wurf'.
Set 'Erlass des Oberherren':      Der Bonus der Ausweichwertung dieses Sets ist jetzt ordnungsgemäß      stapelbar mit allen anderen Effekten der Ausweichwertung.
Set 'Gewandung des Herzens der      Leere': Dieser Setbonus wird jetzt korrekt durch alle Schatten- und      Feuerzauber ausgelöst.
Set 'Rüstung des      Kriegshetzers': Der Setbonus 'Rache' wird bei 'Heldenhafter Stoß' zu      keinem übermäßigen Bonus mehr führen.
Set 'Wyrmbalg': Der Tooltipp      wurde angepasst, um zu verdeutlichen, dass sich die Kostenreduzierung bei      'Mondfeuer' auf einen Prozentteil der Grundkosten bezieht und nicht auf      die durch Talente veränderten Kosten.
'Ornat von Nordrassil': Der      Setbonus für Nachwachsen wird jetzt beim ersten Wirken von Nachwachsen      verbraucht.
'Grollhufbalggamaschen': Es gab      im Englischen zwei Gegenstände mit diesem Namen, einer davon wurde in      'Elekkbalggamaschen' umbenannt.
'Tiefenbrosche des      Gezeitenwandlers': Heilzauber und Zauber, die keine kritischen Treffer      sind, können dieses Schmuckstück jetzt auslösen.
'Himmlische Eingebung' teilt      sich nicht mehr mit anderen Schmuckstücken, die vorübergehend den Zauberschaden      erhöhen, eine Abklingzeit.
'Al'ars Kralle': Dieses      Schmuckstück wirkt sich jetzt korrekt auf 'Streuschuss' und      'Unterdrückender Schuss' aus.
'Energieerfüllte Gelenkbänder':      Dieser Gegenstand war fälschlicherweise von überragender Qualität. Er wurde      jetzt auf gute Qualität angepasst, die Werteboni blieben unverändert.
'Murloceier': Diese Gegenstände      zum Herbeirufen von Begleitern sind jetzt von überragender Qualität.
'Schnelle fliegende Reittiere':      Alle schnellen fliegenden Reittiere werden jetzt als epische Gegenstände      angezeigt, nicht mehr als überragende.
Das Symbol von      'Doppelklingendolch' wurde verändert.
Das 'Netherwelpenhalsband' hat      jetzt sein eigenes, einzigartiges Symbol.
Das Symbol des 'Getreuen      Hammers des Lichts' ist jetzt das eines Streitkolbens.
Das 'Schild von Zeth'Gor' und      das 'Drachenschuppenschild' haben jetzt beide ein neues, endgültiges      Design anstelle eines vorläufigen Aussehens.
'Stab der Prähistorie': Beim      Erstellen dieses Stabs wird kein Platzhaltersymbol mehr angezeigt.
Beim 'Gurt der Endlosgrube'      wurden die Werte korrigiert.
Bei den 'Geschmeidigen      Lederstiefeln' wurden die Werte korrigiert.
'Rolle der Stärke V' erhöht die      Werte jetzt wie vorgesehen.
Bei Helmen wurden einige      Korrekturen vorgenommen, so dass Haare wieder korrekt bedeckt oder      angezeigt werden.
Der 'Verstohlenheitshelm des      zweiten Blicks' bedeckt jetzt die Gesichtsbehaarung wie vorgesehen.
'Totschlägerhelm':      Gesichtbehaarung wird bei diesem Helm nicht mehr falsch angezeigt.
Der 'Citrinanhänger der      goldenen Heilung' sollte jetzt bei Spielern jeglicher Stufe korrekt      wirken.
Bei den 'Kampfvernarbten      Gamaschen' wurde die Stufenanforderung entfernt.
Bei den 'Konsortiumroben des      Kampferfahrenen' wurde die Stufenanforderung entfernt.
Die 'Zauberfeuertunika' und      'Schattenzwirntunika' wurden jetzt auf Roben abgeändert.
Der Effekt der 'Roben der      Einsicht' wird jetzt wieder korrekt beim Wirken von 'Blinzeln' verbraucht.
Die 'Robe der Maskerade' wird      jetzt richtigerweise bei jedem Zauber ausgelöst, nicht nur bei kritischen      Treffern.
'Adamantitgewichtssteine'      lassen sich jetzt auch mit Stäben und Faustwaffen verwenden.
'Teufelsgewichtssteine' lassen      sich jetzt auch mit Faustwaffen verwenden.
Die 'Armbrust des      Spionagemeisters' kann jetzt auch von anderen als nur Jägern verwendet      werden.
Beim 'Azerothischen Langbogen'      wird jetzt die Schussanimation korrekt angezeigt.
Bei der 'Munition von Halaa'      wurde der Schaden reduziert und sie ist nun seelengebunden. Allerdings      kann man sie jetzt unbegrenzt mit sich tragen.
Die 'Draenische leichte      Armbrust' verwendet jetzt wie vorgesehen Pfeile und die Schussanimation      wurde überarbeitet.
'Laufgeschossschrotflinte':      Soundeffekt und Animation wurden hinzugefügt.
Die 'Büchsflinte' verfügt jetzt      über eine Schussanimation und entsprechenden Soundeffekt.
'Drachenodemmuskete',      'Schrotflinte PC-54', 'Sportgewehr' und 'Runenverzierte Taurenmuskete'      verfügen jetzt über eine korrekte Schussanimation und entsprechenden      Soundeffekt.
'Die Nachtklinge': Die Chance,      dass der Effekt dieses Gegenstands ausgelöst wird, wurde reduziert.
Der 'Flammendorn' wird jetzt      auch weggesteckt korrekt angezeigt.
Das 'Wächtergewehr der Aldor'      funktioniert jetzt ordnungsgemäß.
Der 'Leichte mag'harische      Doppelbogen' funktioniert jetzt ordnungsgemäß.
Der 'Wuthammer' verleiht jetzt      wieder erhöhten Schaden anstelle von Angriffskraft.
'Sengnadel': Der Schadenseffekt      dieses Gegenstands wurde überarbeitet und wirkt jetzt korrekt.
Die 'Magische Klinge des      Illidaribanns' ist jetzt wie vorgesehen ein Schwert.
'Atiesh, Hohestab des      Wächters': Die Gruppenaura dieses Gegenstands wird jetzt wieder korrekt      auf einen Spieler angewendet, wenn dieser sich ins Spiel einloggt und      dabei schon auf einem Reittier sitzt.
'Der Hammer des Schicksals':      Der Effekt der Manawiederherstellung dieses Gegenstands wird jetzt korrekt      im Kampflog angezeigt.
'Erdenwächter': Hat man seine      Gestalt nicht gewandelt, so ist der Schaden bei dieser Waffe reduziert;      diese Reduzierung war wie bei anderen Waffen der Spezialisierung 'Wilder      Kampf' vorgesehen, ist jedoch übersehen worden.
'Silberstern': Diese      niedrigstufige Questbelohnung wurde überarbeitet, um dem neuen System der      Wurfwaffen zu entsprechen. Aus technischen Gründen werden jetzt alle alten      'Silbersterne' als 'Zerbrochen' aufgeführt und können nicht verwendet      werden. Neue funktionieren korrekt.
'Wasserschlauch des Grunzers':      Dieser Gegenstand verfügt jetzt über den gleichen Effekt wie der 'Wasserschlauch      des Fußsoldaten'.
Die Nachricht 'Immun' wird bei      Anwendung des 'Enthaupters' auf bestimmte Kreaturen nicht mehr anzeigt.
Der 'Diskombobulatorstrahl'      wirkt nicht mehr auf fliegende Ziele.
'Goblinraketenwerfer': Wenn      dieser Gegenstand einen gegnerischen Krieger betäubt, kann er 'Zweiter      Wind' auslösen.
'Kosmische Macht': Dieser      Gegenstand funktioniert jetzt bei 'Gabe der Naaru' und 'Heilige Nova',      jedoch nicht bei Effekten, die dafür sorgen, dass das Ziel sich selbst      heilt (z.B. 'Erdschild', 'Blühendes Leben', 'Gebet der Besserung', etc.)      oder welche durch 'Blutsauger' oder andere vampirische Zauber verursacht      werden. Heiltränke und andere verbrauchbare Gegenstände sind auch keine      Auslöser mehr
'Manadistel': Beim Aufsammeln      dieser Kräuter werden Fähigkeiten wie 'Blitzschlagschild' nicht mehr      ausgelöst und keine Ladungen mehr verbraucht.
'Alptraumranke': Das beim      Aufsammeln dieser Kräuter abgegebene Gift gilt jetzt als Naturschaden und      nicht als körperlicher Schaden.
Der 'Anhänger des Violetten Auges'      wird nicht mehr von Zaubern ohne Manakosten ausgelöst. Außerdem lösen      einige Paladinzauber auch keine doppelten Spezialeffekte (Procs) mehr aus.
'Citrinanhänger der goldenen      Heilung': Dieser Gegenstand profitiert nicht mehr von Boni durch Effekte,      die die Heilung erhöhen.
Beim 'Reif des unendlichen      Segens' wird bei Handwerksfertigkeiten der Spezialeffekt (Proc) nicht mehr      ausgelöst.
'Sumpfschlägerarmschienen'      lösen bei Ablage im Inventar jetzt den richtigen Soundeffekt aus.
Die Reduzierung von 'Stille'      und 'Unterbrechen', die durch den 'Talisman des Zerstörers' verursacht      wird, wurde verringert.
'Band des ewigen Champions':      Dieser Gegenstand wird nicht mehr ausgelöst, wenn man durch      Distanzangriffe getroffen wird.
'Band des ewigen Verteidigers':      Der Effekt dieses Gegenstands wirkt jetzt nur auf den Träger, nicht mehr      auf die ganze Gruppe.
Das 'Auge von Gruul' wurde      überarbeitet, um bei jeder gewirkten Heilung die Chance auf eine      Kostenreduzierung für Heilungen zu gewähren.
'Oculus des versteckten Auges':      Der Tooltipp dieses Gegenstands gibt jetzt an, dass der Anwender eine      Kreatur töten muss, um davon profitieren zu können.
'Geringe Rune des Schutzes':      Dieser Effekt wirkt jetzt auch weiterhin noch korrekt, nachdem das Ziel      gestorben und wieder auferstanden ist.
'Große Rune des Schutzes':      Dieser Effekt wirkt jetzt auch weiterhin noch korrekt, nachdem das Ziel      gestorben und wieder auferstanden ist.
'Mal der Eroberung': Der      manaverstärkende Effekt dieses Gegenstands tritt jetzt korrekt beim      Zufügen und nicht mehr beim Erleiden von Distanzschaden auf.
'Glyphe der Erneuerung': Die      Manaregeneration dieser Verzauberung ist jetzt ordnungsgemäß stapelbar mit      allen anderen Effekten der Manaregeneration.
Der 'Buchband der ewigen Ruhe'      hat dafür gesorgt, dass das 'Richturteil des Kreuzfahrers' nicht bei jedem      Treffer erneuert wurde. Dies wurde korrigiert.
'Ausleses Lichtkanalisierer':      'Schild des Rächers' verbraucht jetzt den Effekt dieses Gegenstands.
'Hazza'rahs Amulett der      Heilung' verleiht jetzt wie vorgesehen Tempowertung anstelle einer festen      verringerten Zauberzeit.
'Aegis der Bewahrung': Dieser      Gegenstand heilt den Anwender jetzt wie vorgesehen; es wurde bisher zwar      im Log angezeigt, die eigentliche Gesundheit jedoch nicht erhöht.
'Mystischer Himmelsfeuerdiamant':      Die Auslöserrate wurde bei diesem Gegenstand erhöht, allerdings wird die      Wirkungszeit bei Zaubern nur noch um die Hälfte verringert; Hexenmeister,      die 'Verderbnis' wirken und dabei den höchsten Rang in 'Verbesserte      Verderbnis' besitzen, verbrauchen nicht mehr den Stärkungszauber 'Fokus'      dieses Edelsteins.
'Lebensspendender Edelstein':      Dieser Gegenstand wird jetzt nur die maximale und momentane Gesundheit des      Benutzers um 1500 erhöhen. Er wird den Benutzer nicht zusätzlich um 1500      heilen.
'Wütende Teufelsfunken' droppen      jetzt ordnungsgemäß 'Feuerpartikel' anstelle von 'Schattenpartikeln'.
'Urnether' kann jetzt bei      G'eras im Tausch gegen 'Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit' gekauft werden.
'Orakelgürtel des zeitlosen      Geheimnisses': Der 'Benutzen'-Effekt ist jetzt wie vorgesehen ein      'Anlegen'-Effekt.
'Abyssische Stoffschuhe': Im      Englischen gab es zwei Gegenstände mit diesem Namen. Der Gegenstand von      The Burning Crusade wurde umbenannt in 'Abyssische Stofffußlappen'.
Die 'Lederstiefel des      Kriegsherren' wurden aktualisiert, damit die Entsprechung zur Allianz      deutlicher wird.
'Verteidigerhose von Area 52':      Der Arkanwiderstand war bei diesem Gegenstand nicht vorgesehen und wurde      entfernt.
'Gamaschen der Brutmutter':      Verfügt jetzt über einen Verkaufspreis und kann auch von anderen als nur      Jägern getragen werden.
'Verwüstergamaschen der      Razaani': Dieser Gegenstand kann jetzt an Händler verkauft werden.
Die 'Heldenpantalons der      Mok'Nathal' verfügen jetzt über einen Verkaufspreis und können auch von      anderen als nur Jägern getragen werden.
Verzauberung 'Stiefel -      Vitalität': Die Gesundheitsregeneration dieser Verzauberung funktioniert      jetzt auch im Kampf.
Verzauberung 'Waffe -      Zauberflut': Das durch diese Verzauberung gewonnene Mana wird jetzt im      Kampflog angezeigt.


----------



## ZAM (13. April 2007)

*Berufe* 


Alchimie
Die Chancen für eine       Entdeckung während der Herstellung von Tränken wurden deutlich erhöht.
Elixiere werden nun in zwei       Kategorien aufgeteilt: Kampf (Offensiv) und Wächter (Defensiv). Es kann       jeweils nur eine Art von Elixier aktiv sein. Dies resultiert darin, dass       Elixiere nun Klassenfähigkeiten wie zum Beispiel 'Arkane Intelligenz'       verstärken können.
Elixiere sind nun bis zu 20       Stück stapelbar.
Es wurden vier neue defensive       Elixiere hinzugefügt. Zwei davon können beim Lehrer erworben werden,       eines wird in Halaa vergeben und eines von der Expedition des Cenarius.
'Fläschchen der Versteinerung'       kann nicht mehr während der Wirkdauer beendet werden, entfernt aber nun sämtliche       Bedrohung von allen Kreaturen für die Wirkdauer. Sobald der Effekt       schwindet, können Kreaturen euch jedoch erneut angreifen.
Die Abklingzeit für die       Transmutation von 'Erdsturmdiamant' und 'Himmelsfeuerdiamant' wurde auf 1       Tag verringert.
'Unverwundbarkeitstränke       halten nun 8 Sekunden lang die ersten 120 Punkte Schaden eines Schlags       auf anstatt den Trinkenden körperlich immun zu machen.
Die durch Alchimie       herstellbaren erheblichen Schutztränke erfordern nun mehr 'Manadisteln'       und Phiolen, erstellen aber 5 Tränke statt wie bisher nur einen.
'Elixiere der Teufelsstärke'       funktionieren nun korrekt mit der Meisterschaft der Elixiere.
Tränke des 'Elementaren       Aufnahmevermögens' haben nun eine Dauer von 2 Minuten anstatt 60 Minuten.
Die alchimistische       Transmutation von 'Herz des Feuers' zu 'Elementarfeuer' hat nun eine       Abklingzeit von 15 Minuten.
Die benötigten Reagenzien und       Stärke aller Fläschchen wurden verringert.
Die Kosten für 'Magieerfüllte       Phiole' wurden gesenkt.
Die Chance, beim Pflücken       einer Pflanze 'Teufelslotus' zu finden, wurde erhöht.
'Kälte des Juju' und 'Glut des       Juju' gelten jetzt als Wächterelixiere und sind nicht stapelbar mit       anderen Widerstandsszaubern.
'Hagel des Juju' gilt jetzt       als Kampfelixier und wurde von direkter Tempoerhöhung (Hast) auf       Tempowertung abgeändert.
'Gemahlene       Skorpokinhaltsstoffprobe', 'Macht des Juju', 'Kraft des Juju',       'Lungensaftcocktail' und R.O.I.D.S gelten jetzt als Kampfelixiere.
'Kristallkraft',       'Kristallbarriere', 'Muskelmagenkaugummi', 'Unfehlbare Gedanken', 'Flucht       des Juju', 'Arglist des Juju', 'Zanzas Glanz' und 'Zanzas Schnelligkeit'       gelten jetzt alle als Wächterelixiere.
'Zanzas Glanz' gilt jetzt als       Wächterelixier. Ausdauer- und Willenskraftboni wurden auf 25 verringert.
Beim 'Elixier der       Seelenstärke' wird der Name jetzt korrekt im Tooltipp des       Stärkungszaubers angezeigt.
Der Bonus des       'Alchimistensteins' wirkt jetzt auch auf Tränke, die sowohl Gesundheit       als auch Mana wiederherstellen.

Verzauberkunst
Die Grundkosten für die       Verzauberung 'Armschiene - Zaubermacht' wurden verringert.
Verzauberkunstrezepte, die den       Zauberschaden erhöhen, erhöhen nun auch die Heilung.
Die Verzauberung 'Armschiene -       Erhebliche Verteidigung' ist nun anstatt von den Forschern des Astraleums       von den Auslöschern des Astraleums erhältlich.

Ingenieurskunst
Bei den Ingenieurskunstlehrern       ist nun ein Rezept für 'Frostgranate' und den für die Herstellung       benötigten 'Eisigen Sprengzünder' erhältlich.
Ingenieursrezepte und von       einem Ingenieur hergestellte Feuerwerkskörper können nun in       Ingenieurstaschen abgelegt werden.
Viele Ingenieursrezepte       ermöglichen nun länger die Verbesserung der Fertigkeit als zuvor.
In Shattrath und in der ewigen       Warte kann nun ein Ingenieursrezept zur Herstellung von 'Verschmorter       Verkabelung' erworben werden.
Die benötigte Fertigkeit für       die Herstellung von 'Teufelsstahlstabilisator', 'Gehärtetes       Adamantitrohr' und 'Khoriumkraftkern' wurde geringfügig verringert.
'Adamantitpatronen' benötigen       nun weniger Adamantit zu Herstellung und machen geringfügig mehr Schaden.
Das Rezept für       'Elementarsprengpulver' ermöglicht nun die Herstellung von 4 Einheiten       Pulver auf einmal und erfordert nun einen zusätzlichen Erdpartikel.
Ingenieure stellen nun 3 statt       nur ein 'Rauchsignale' auf einmal her. 'Rauchsignale' haben nun einen       Händlerpreis.
'Zephyrium' öffnet nun       verschlossene Truhen und verschlossene Türen.
Der Händler des Konsortiums       Karaaz verkauft nun das Ingenieursrezept für 'Elementare Zephyriumladung'       an Charaktere mit dem Ruf 'Respektvoll' bei dieser Fraktion.
Der 'Geflügelisierer' hat nun       eine geringere Chance, einen Fehlfunktionseffekt auszulösen und ist nun       ein Gegenstand von überragender Qualität.
Der 'Gürtel der fast perfekten       Unverwundbarkeit hat nun eine höhere Erfolgschance.
Von Ingenieuren hergestellte       'Manatrankeinspritzung' und 'Heiltrankeinspritzung' haben nun neue       Symbole.
Der 'Goblinraketenwerfer' hat       nun eine Abklingzeit von 2 Minuten. Die Zauberzeit wurde auf 3,5 Sekunden       verringert.

Angeln
Die Angelzeitanzeige wurde von       30 auf 20 Sekunden verkürzt. Das Angeln benötigt nun weniger Zeit.
Die Angelzeitanzeige kann       nicht mehr bis zum Ende laufen, ohne dass ein Fisch angebissen hat.
Im Arathibecken und im       Alteractal kann nicht mehr geangelt werden.
Es kann jetzt im Tiefensumpf       geangelt werden.

Juwelenschleifen
Das Interface für       Juwelenschleifen teilt nun die Edelsteine farblich auf, damit es       einfacher ist, Edelsteine einer bestimmten Farbe zu finden.
Ein Set von mächtigeren       Edelsteinen kann in den Schlachtzügen in Hyjal und dem Schwarzen Tempel       gefunden werden. Ihre Werte übertreffen die bisher im Spiel vorhandenen       Edelsteine.
Es wurden neue Schleifarten zu       den bestehenden Edelsteinen hinzugefügt. Darunter befinden sich ein       Zaubertrefferedelstein und mehr Edelsteine mit mehreren Werten und       Angriffskraft.
Juwelenschleifer können nun       zwei neue nahkampforientierte Metaedelsteine herstellen, wovon einer ein       Zufallsdrop ist und der andere bei einem Händler, der Ruf erfordert,       erhältlich ist.
Für die Herstellung einer       Thoriumfassung werden nun nur noch 2 Thoriumbarren benötigt.
Viele Juwelenschleifrezepte,       die eine Fertigkeit vom 200-280 benötigen, haben nun geänderte oder       reduzierte Materialanforderungen.
'Filigranarbeit aus Mithril'       ermöglicht nun geringfügig länger die Erhöhung der Fertigkeit.
Mehrere       Juwelenschleiferedelsteine ermöglichen nun geringfügig länger die       Erhöhung der Fertigkeit.
'Anhänger der Zauberwucht' und       'Halskette des Kampfes' führen nun den Effekt bei Benutzung korrekt aus.       Zuvor waren sie nur von Charakteren über Stufe 47 korrekt anwendbar.
Die Thoriumkosten für den Ring       des Ansturms wurden verringert.
Der Händlerpreis für       ungeschliffene grüne Edelsteine wurde verringert. Der Auktionshauspreis       für diese Gegenstände ist dadurch ebenfalls geringer (Blutgranat,       Golddraeneit, usw.).
Durch Sondieren wird immer       mindestens 1 Edelstein gefunden.
Die       Juwelenschleifergroßmeister Hamanar (Shattrath), Jazdalaad (Sturmsäule),       Kalaen (Thrallmar) und Tatiana (Ehrenfeste) unterrichten nun alle Stufen       des Juwelenschleifens.
Das Rezept für 'Figur -       Goldener Hase' erfordert nicht mehr geschliffenen Citrin, sondern       Kupferbarren.

Lederverarbeitung
Ihr erhaltet durch das Häuten       von Kreaturen mit höherer Stufe mehr Leder. Es wird nicht mehr nur einen       einzelnen Lederfetzen zu Plündern geben.
Die Erstellung von       'Knotenhautrüstungssets' benötigt nun weniger Leder und kann länger zur       Erhöhung der Fertigkeit genutzt werden.
Der Setbonus des durch       Lederverarbeitung hergestellten Erschlagsets gewährt nun Angriffskraft       anstelle von Stärke.
Im Hochland von Nagrand und im       Schattenmondtal wurden zusätzliche Schlangen eingeführt, die       Kobraschuppen droppen.
Die Gesundheits-/Manaeffekte       der durch Lederverarbeitung hergestellten 'Trommeln der       Wiederherstellung' wurden geringfügig erhöht.
'Netherkobrabeinrüstung' und       'Netherkluftbeinrüstung' wurden geringfügig verbessert.
Hochstufigen Sphärenpirschern       wurde 'Verformtes Fleisch' hinzugefügt.
Der Rüstungswert von 'Schwere       Grollhufstiefel', 'Schwere Grollhufgamaschen' und 'Schwere Grollhufweste'       wurde verbessert. Dafür wurden die Ausdauer und die Verteidigungswertung       verringert.

Zusätzliche Änderungen zu      Berufen
Sammelfertigkeiten scheitern       nicht mehr, wenn ihr die maximale Fertigkeit erreicht habt.
Das Modell von       'Steingeschmiedetes Claymore' wurde aktualisiert.
Das Symbol für       'Teufelseisenbarren' ist nun deutlich von dem Symbol für       'Teufelsstahlbarren' unterscheidbar.
'Teufelsstahlbarren' sind nun       von guter Qualität (grün).
Das Schneidereirezept       'Schwarzschattentasche' kann nicht mehr von Geistwandlern geplündert       werden.
Die Abklingzeit für Rezepte       für Berufe, die eine Abklingzeit von 24 Stunden oder länger haben, wurde       um 1 Stunde verringert.
Köche der Allianz können nun       die Rezepte 'Rippchen der Mok'Nathal' und 'Knusperschlange' bei Toshleys       Station erwerben.
Kreaturen werden nun Spieler,       die in ihrer Nähe Mineralvorkommen abbauen, angreifen, auch wenn sie sie       zuvor nicht bemerkt haben.
'Goldener Zauberfaden' und 'Runenverzierter       Zauberfaden' wurden geringfügig verbessert.
Die Verzauberung 'Waffe -       Erhebliche Zaubermacht' wurde den Zauberdieben der Razaani von den       Zauberdieben von Bash'ir gestohlen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die       Diebe von Bash'ir das Rezept bei sich tragen liegt jedoch höher als zuvor       bei den Razaani.
Die Rezepte für 'Magieerfüllte       Netherstofftunika' und 'Magieerfüllte Netherstoffrobe' können nun beim       Händler erworben werden und sind nun weiß anstatt blau.
Die Benutzung der beim       Kräutersammeln gefundenen 'Alptraumsaat' benötigt nun Stufe 60.
Die Orte mehrerer       Mineralvorkommen in der Scherbenwelt wurden angepasst, um sie in besser       bereiste Gegenden zu versetzen und nicht so nahe an Kreaturen zu       platzieren.
Die Drop-Rate von Essenzen       (Erde, Feuer, Luft, Wasser, Leben) wurden deutlich erhöht. Kreaturen der       Scherbenwelt, die zuvor Partikel bei sich trugen, haben nun auch eine       Chance Essenzen zu droppen.
Die Materialkosten für die       durch Schmiedekunst hergestellte Adamantitplattenrüstung wurden verringert.
Die epischen beim Aufheben       gebundenen Waffenrezepte für Schmiedekunst erfordern nun mehr Materialien

 *Quests* 


Steckbriefe können nun gelesen      werden, während der Charakter auf einem Reittier sitzt.
Die 'Kugeln von Grishnath'      können nicht mehr benutzt werden, wenn der Charakter nicht über die Quest      'Der Exorzismus der Bäume' verfügt.
Die Quest 'Rettet die      Überlebenden!' im Am'mental wird nun korrekt als Quest ausschließlich für      Draenei angezeigt. Nicht-Draenei, die diese Quest in ihrem Questlog haben,      sollten die Quest abbrechen.
Die Quest 'Entweiht Uthers      Grabmal' hat keine Zeitbegrenzung mehr.
Die Stufe für die Quest      'Natürliche Heilmittel' auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel wurde von 64 auf 63      gesenkt.
Die 'Schattenhafte Verkleidung'      für die Quest 'Wer sind sie?' kann nicht mehr benutzt werden, wenn die      Gestalt gewandelt ist.
Es wurden einige Haufen von      'Ruhelosen Knochen' in der Knochenwüste angepasst, sodass sie nicht länger      unter der Erde sind.
Es wurde ein Problem bei der      Quest 'Sabotage am Warptor!' behoben, das verursachte, dass die      Begleitquest manchmal scheiterte, wenn sie angenommen wurde.
Die Quest 'Auf geisterhaften      Schwingen' im Schergrat ist nun nicht mehr teilbar.
Das Abschließen der Hordequest      'Zusammenführung' wird nun automatisch die nächste Quest der Reihe, 'Auf      geisterhaften Schwingen', auslösen.
In der Quest 'Die kleinsten      Wesen' sind nun Ortsangaben des Lagers der Blutschläger enthalten.
Die Quest 'Gorgrom der      Drachenfresser' auf Hordenseite ist nun nicht mehr teilbar.
Das Abschließen der Hordequest      'Gorgrom der Drachenfresser' wird nun automatisch die nächste Quest der      Reihe, 'Gefangener der Speerspießer', auslösen.
In der Quest 'Gefangener der      Speerspießer' sind nun Ortsangaben zu Gruuls Unterschlupf enthalten.
Der Schrotthäscher X6000 für      die Quest 'Du, der Roboter', hat nicht mehr die Fähigkeit 'Reparieren'.
Die Quest 'Verständnis für die      Mok'Nathal' im Dorf der Mok'Nathal wird nun nicht mehr von Matrone Varah      vergeben, sondern wie beabsichtigt ausschließlich von Leoroxx.
Der Pfeil auf der Minikarte für      die Quest 'Meldung bei Allerias Posten' wurde korrigiert.
'Das Flüstern des Rabengottes':      'Rabensprache verstehen' wirkt nun auf Entfernung auf Spieler.
Der Landeplatz von Bash'ir und      Razaans Landeplatz im Schergrat wurden erheblich vergrößert, um das      Erfüllen von Quests zu erleichtern.
Skettis in den Wäldern von      Terokkar wurde angepasst, um das Erfüllen von Quests zu erleichtern.
Die Quest 'Die Prüfung der      Naaru: Zuverlässigkeit' kann nun nur bei Millhaus Manasturm abgeschlossen      werden, nachdem Herold Horizontiss getötet wurde. Die Quest wird nicht      länger abgeschlossen, wenn Millhaus Manasturm vor der Erfüllung des      Questziels angesprochen wird.
Goliathon in der Quest 'Natürliche      Heilmittel' hat jetzt die Stufe 63. Die Goliathonsteinlinge haben nun die      Stufe 60-61.
Die Kräfte und Fähigkeiten von      Uvuros im Schattenmondtal wurden verringert.
Der Stärkungszauber      'Hirnschaden', der von den 'Essenzen des Astraleums' vergeben wird, hält      nun 60 Sekunden an.
Die Leichname der 'Melder des      Astraleums' sind nun auch sichtbar und können geplündert werden, wenn der      Charakter nicht unter dem Einfluss von 'Hirnschaden' steht.
Die Minimalstufe der Quests      'Ärger in Auchindoun', 'Der Kodex des Blutes', 'In das Herz des      Labyrinths', 'Findet Spion To'gun' und 'Seeleninstrumente' wurde auf 68      gesenkt.
Die Drop-Rate für 'Verfaulte      Arakkoaeier' für die Quest 'Von Distelköpfen und Eiern...' wurde erhöht.
Die empfohlene Spieleranzahl      für die Quest 'Die Litanei der Verdammnis - Boraks Angriff' wurde auf 4      erhöht.
Die Lebensenergie und die      Fähigkeiten von Ruul dem Verfinsterer wurden angepasst.
Die Questreihe 'Zuluhed der      Geschlagene' erfordert nun, dass Zuluhed als Teil der Questziele getötet wird.
Das 'Verkohlte Knochenfragment'      für die Quest 'Die Vergangenheit aufwühlen' erscheint nun schneller      wieder.
Teile der      'Sonnenzornverkleidung' können nun mehrfach droppen.
Die Schwierigkeit der wütenden      Gespenster, die während der Quest 'Wiederaufladen der Verteidigung'      erscheinen, wurde verringert.
'Fengus Wildheit', 'Mol'dars      Mut', 'Schlachtruf der Drachentöter', 'Slip'kiks Grips' und 'Geist von      Zalandar' wirken nun nicht mehr auf Ziele, die die Stufe 63 überschritten      haben.
'Von Distelköpfen und      Eiern...': Der Schwächungszauber 'Fäulnis der Verrottung', der durch diese      Quest vergeben wird, wird nun korrekt als Betäubung angesehen und kann      durch Effekte, die Betäubungen entfernen, entfernt werden.
'Drecksarbeit': Der      Schwächungszauber 'Gestank' löst nun nicht mehr bestimmte Procs aus.
 *Ruf* 


Der erhaltene Ruf für das Töten      von Gegnern im Freien wird verringert, wenn der Spieler sich in einer      Schlachtgruppe von mehr als fünf Personen befindet.
Der erforderliche Ruf bei der      Expedition des Cenarius für 'Pfeil des Spähers' wurde zu 'freundlich'      geändert.
Die erforderliche Mindeststufe      für 'Pfeil des Aufsehers' wurde auf 68 geändert.
Die 'Waffen des Echsenkessels'      droppen nun in den Sklavenunterkünften mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad      'heroisch'.
Der neue Titel 'Vollstrecker'      ist nun für alle Allianzspieler erhältlich, die den Ruf 'Ehrfürchtig' bei      den Fraktionen des Alteractals, des Arathibeckens und der      Kriegshymnenschlucht innehaben.
Der neue Titel 'Eroberer' ist      nun für alle Hordespieler erhältlich, die den Ruf 'Ehrfürchtig' bei den      Fraktionen des Alteractals, des Arathibeckens und der Kriegshymnenschlucht      innehaben.
Es ist eine Option verfügbar,      die Spielern mit dem Ruf 'Ehrfürchtig' beim Violetten Auge ermöglicht, den      Fraktionsring zusammen mit einem gewissen Betrag an Gold in einen anderen      Fraktionsring des Rufs 'Ehrfürchtig' einzutauschen.
Charaktere mit dem Ruf      'Respektvoll' können nun in Thrallmar und der Ehrenfeste hochstufige      Geschosse erwerben


----------



## ZAM (13. April 2007)

*Dungeons und Schlachtzüge* 


In allen Dungeons und      Schlachtzonen der Scherbenwelt wurden neue Sounds und Audios hinzugefügt.
Verteidiger des Lichts      außerhalb des Schwarzen Tempels werden nun nicht mehr Spieler angreifen,      deren Ruf bei den Aldor 'Feindselig' ist.
Die Fähigkeit 'Spalten'      funktioniert nun korrekt ausschließlich bei Zielen, die sich vor der      Kreatur befinden.
Die Dauer des Zaubers 'Stille'      wurde von 6 auf 5 Sekunden verringert.
Die Dauer des Zaubers      'Verwandlung' wurde von 20 Sekunden auf 8 Sekunden verringert.
Die Dauer des Zaubers      'Hakennetz' wurde von 10 auf 6 Sekunden verringert.
Die Dauer des Zaubers      'Elektrifiziertes Netz' wurde von 10 auf 6 Sekunden verringert.
Die Dauer des Zaubers 'Netz'      wurde von 10 auf 6 Sekunden verringert.
Kreaturen können nicht länger      die Fähigkeit 'Weitreichende Stöße' ausführen.
Die Fähigkeit 'Kniesehne' von      Kreaturen verursacht nun 20% des normalen Nahkampfschadens und ist nicht      mehr von der normalen Hiebanzahl abhängig.
Die Fähigkeit 'Zurechtstutzen'      von Kreaturen verursacht nun 20% des normalen Nahkampfschadens.
Viele heroische humanoide      Kreaturen, die nicht bezaubert werden können, können nun der Fähigkeit      'Verführung' durch den Sukkubus des Hexenmeisters erliegen.
Es wurde eine neue      Steuerkonsole eingeführt, mit deren Hilfe der Wasserfall, der den Eingang      zum Echsenkesselschlachtzug versperrt, gesteuert werden kann. So wird      Spielern, die auf der anderen Seite festsitzen, das Verlassen ermöglicht.
Mortog Dampfkopf außerhalb der      Dungeons des Echsenkessels repariert Rüstungen und Waffen und verkauft      verschiedene Gegenstände an Spieler, deren Ruf bei der Expedition des      Cenarius 'Ehrfürchtig' ist.
Die meisten Endgegnerkreaturen      in den Dungeons werden ihr Bewegungstempo nicht mehr verringern, wenn sie      verwundet sind.
Höllenfeuerzitadelle: Bollwerk
Der Zerstörer der       Knochenmalmer hat jetzt eine Nahkampfsangriffszeit von 2 Sekunden und       wird auf der Schwierigkeitsstufe 'Heroisch' die Bedrohung des Ziels nicht       durch 'Wegschlagen' entfernen.
Der Dunkelzauberer des       Blutenden Auges greift jetzt langsamer an.
Die Abklingzeit des Zaubers       'Furcht' des Wahrsagers des Blutenden Auges wurde erhöht, damit die       Fähigkeit seltener eingesetzt werden kann.
Der Tobsüchtige der       Knochenmalmer auf der Schwierigkeitsstufe 'Heroisch' verursacht nun       weniger Schaden und greift langsamer an.
Die Schadensbereichsgrafik des       Zaubers 'Flüssiges Feuer' wurde angepasst, um dem tatsächlichen       Schadensbereich zu entsprechen. Der verursachte Schaden wurde auf der       Schwierigkeitsstufe 'Heroisch' drastisch verringert.
Der Tooltip der Fähigkeit       'Bann des Verrats' von Omor dem Narbenlosen wird nun auf der       Schwierigkeitsstufe 'Heroisch' den korrekten Schaden anzeigen. Der       verursachte Schaden wurde auf der Schwierigkeitsstufe 'Heroisch'       verringert. Grafik wurde verändert, um eine größere Auffälligkeit zu       erzielen.
Die Fähigkeiten 'Bann des       Verrats' und 'Verräterische Aura' von Omor dem Narbenlosen haben nun eine       Zauberzeit von 2 Sekunden.
Der Schaden von Vazrudens       'Rache' wurde auf der Schwierigkeitsstufe 'Heroisch' erhöht.
Nazan führt vor der Landung       nun ein Emote aus.
Es wurde eine geringe       Verzögerung zwischen Nazans Feueratem und dem Werfen von Feuerbällen       solange er sich auf dem Boden befindet eingefügt.
Im Höllenfeuerbollwerk       befindet sich nun Vazrudens Kampfhorn. Es kann benutzt werden, um       Vazruden zurück zu rufen, falls er die Instanz verlassen hat, nachdem die       gesamte Gruppe gestorben ist.

Höllenfeuerzitadelle:      Blutkessel
Der Adept des Schattenmondklans       erhält auf der Schwierigkeitsstufe 'Heroisch' nun gelegentlich       'Doppel-Angriff' anstatt 'Dreifachangriff'.
Der Legionär des Lachenden       Schädels verwendet nicht mehr die Fähigkeit 'Weitreichende Stöße'.
Der Techniker des       Schattenmondklans verwendet den Zauber 'Stille' seltener.
Der Aufseher des Lachenden       Schädels wird sich auf der Schwierigkeitsstufe 'Heroisch' weiter mit       seinem Hauptziel beschäftigen.
Der Schadens- und       Rückschlagradius des 'Explodierenden Humpen des Schöpfers wurden aus       Konsistenzgründen beide auf 8 Meter angepasst.
Der Schaden des       'Explodierenden Humpen' des Schöpfers wurde auf der Schwierigkeitsstufe       'Heroisch' erhöht.
Der Schaden der Fähigkeit       'Dynamit werfen' des Technikers des Schattenmondklans wurde erhöht.
Der werdende Höllenorc wird       nun korrekt die Fähigkeit 'Beidhändigkeit' ausführen.
Der Zauber       'Schattenblitzsalve' von Keli'dan dem Zerstörer wurde in Bezug auf       Schaden und Reichweite erhöht.
Der Zauber 'Mal des Schattens'       des Kanalisieres des Schattenmondklans wird zu Beginn des Kampfes mit       größerer Verzögerung gewirkt und verursacht mehr Schaden.
Der Vernichter der       Teufelswache und der Schläger der Teufelswache verursachen nun weniger       Schaden.

Höllenfeuerzitadelle: Die      zerschmetterten Hallen
Der von den Akolyten des       Schattenmondklans gewirkte Stärkungszauber 'Schatten widerstehen'       schwindet von den Spielern, wenn sie das Dungeon verlassen.
Der Häscher der       Zerschmetterten Hand verursacht auf der Schwierigkeitsstufe 'Heroisch'       weniger Schaden.
Die Fähigkeit 'Aufwärtshaken'       des Häschers der Zerschmetterten Hand hat nun eine geringere       Kampfreichweite.
Der tollwütige Kriegshund       verursacht auf der Schwierigkeitsstufe 'Heroisch' weniger Schaden.
Der Schaden und die       bewegungseinschränkenden Effekte des 'Aufspießenden Blitzes' des       Hundemeisters der Zerschmetterten Hand wurden erhöht.
Der Betrag an Bedrohung, der       dem Ziel von Kriegshetzer O'mroggs Fähigkeit 'Verprügeln' zuteil wird,       wurde verringert. Die Fähigkeit 'Brennendes Zermalmen' wird nun korrekt       beendet, wenn die gesamte Gruppe stirbt.
Kriegshetzer O'mrogg und       Kargath Messerfaust sind nun aus einer größeren Entfernung sichtbar.
Die Bewegungsreichweite von       Kriegshäuptling Kargath Messerfaust während der Fähigkeit 'Tanz der       Klingen' wurde geringfügig erhöht.

Echsenkessel: Die      Sklavenunterkünfte
Verteidiger des Echsenkessels       treten auf der Schwierigkeitsstufe 'Heroisch' in Paaren auf.
Der Gefangene der Ödniswandler       verursacht auf der Schwierigkeitsstufe 'Heroisch' mehr Schaden.
Verteidiger des Echsenkessels       tragen auf der Schwierigkeitsstufe 'Heroisch' nicht länger während der       Fertigkeit 'Beidhändigkeit' einen Schild.
Rokmar der Zerklüftete fügt       nun nur seinem gegenwärtigen Ziel 'Schreckliche Wunde' zu.
Die maximale Reichweite von       Quagmirrans Zauber 'Giftblitzsalve' wurde erhöht. Der Zauber ignoriert       nun das Sichtfeld. Außerdem wird der Naturwiderstand nun richtig gegen       den Schaden im Lauf der Zeit gerechnet.
In den Sklavenunterkünften       sollten beim Anlocken nicht mehr als 2 Verteidiger des Echsenkessels auf       einmal angelockt werden.
Das Anlocken von 2 Myrmidonen,       1 Zauberhexerin, 1 Sklaventreiber wurde zu einem Anlocken von 2       Myrmidonen verändert.
Naturalist Biss hat nun auf       der Schwierigkeitsstufe 'Heroisch' in den Sklavenunterkünften Stufe 70.

Echsenkessel: Der Tiefensumpf
Der Schaden der       Tiefenfledermaus auf der Schwierigkeitsstufe 'Heroisch' wurde verringert.
Der Schaden des       Tiefensumpflaueres auf der Schwierigkeitsstufe 'Heroisch' wurde       verringert.
Es wurde ein Fehler bei der       Fähigkeit 'Wildwuchs' des Tiefensumpflaueres behoben.
Es wurde eine geringe       Verzögerung eingeführt, bevor der Tiefensumpflauerer die Fähigkeit       'Korallenschliff' auf ein Ziel anwendet.
Orakel der Finsterblut und       Heiler der Finsterblut haben nun mehr Mana.
Die Fähigkeit 'Werfen' des       Speerträgers der Finsterblut verursacht auf der Schwierigkeitsstufe       'Heroisch' mehr Schaden.
Der Nahkampfschaden der       Lykulwespe und des Lykulstechers wurde verringert.
Der Schaden der       Tiefensumpflords wurde verringert.
Die Intervalle zwischen dem       Einsatz der Fähigkeit 'Sporenschreiter beschwören' der Schattenmutter       sollte nun regelmäßig und weniger zufällig sein.

Echsenkessel: Dampfkammer
Orakel des Echsenkessels,       Sirenen des Echsenkessels und Zauberhexerinnen des Echsenkessels haben       nun mehr Mana.
Der Schaden des Ingenieurs des       Echsenkessels auf der Schwierigkeitsstufe 'Heroisch' wurde erhöht.
Die Fähigkeit 'Bombe werfen'       des Ingenieurs des Echsenkessels verursacht nun mehr Schaden und wird       häufiger eingesetzt.
Der Schaden des Dampfwogers       wurde deutlich gesenkt.
Der Schaden des Gezeitenwogers       auf der Schwierigkeitsstufe 'Heroisch' wurde geringfügig gesenkt.
Der Wirkungsradius der       Fähigkeit 'Trampeln' des Sumpfoberanführers wurde auf 50 Meter erhöht.       Der Schaden wurde jedoch reduziert. Des Weiteren wird die Fähigkeit       sowohl auf normaler als auch auf heroischer Schwierigkeitsstufe seltener       eingesetzt.
Der Zauber 'Furcht' der Sirene       des Echsenkessels hat jetzt eine Zauberzeit von 1 Sekunde und entfernt       nicht mehr sämtliche Bedrohung von den furchterfüllten Spielern.

Echsenkessel: Höhle des      Schlangenschreins
Die Zeit bis zum       Wiedererscheinen der Kreaturen auf dem Weg zu Hydross dem Unsteten und       bei den sechs Pumpstationen beträgt nun 2 Stunden statt 45 Minuten.
Bei den meisten Kreaturen       wurden geringfügige Änderungen durchgeführt, darunter: die       Aggroreichweite wurde auf 30 Meter, die Reichweite um Hilfe zu rufen auf       15 Meter verändert. Des Weiteren wurde die Gesundheit verringert       (Endgegnerspezifische Begleiterkreaturen sind von dieser       Gesundheitsreduzierung nicht betroffen).
Die Zahl der Kreaturen beim       Eingang der Höhle wurde geringfügig verringert.
Die Patrouillenmuster einiger       Murlocs in Morogrims Raum wurden verändert, um das Anlocken zu       erleichtern.
Nicht-Endgegnerkreaturen im       Schlangenschrein werden nicht wiedererscheinen, wenn der Endgegner in der       Nähe getötet wurde und sollten auch nicht wiedererscheinen, wenn die       Spieler sich im Kampf mit besagtem Endgegner befinden. <
Es wurde ein Problem bei       Hydross behoben, dass verursachte, dass die Kreatur anstatt zu sterben       mit 1 Punkt Gesundheit in ihre andere Gestalt wechselte.
Die Schwächungszauber 'Mal von       Hydross' und 'Mal der Verderbnis' können nun den erlittenen Natur- oder       Frostschaden um bis zu 500% erhöhen.
'Belebender Nebel' stellt nun       korrekt Gesundheit wieder her.
Es wurde ein Fehler bei       Leotheras' Zauber 'Verzehrender Wahnsinn' behoben.
Lady Vashj kann die Fähigkeit       'Überzeugungskraft' nicht mehr einsetzen.
'Toxische Sporen' verursachen       beim Einschlag keinen Schaden mehr.
Lauerer der Gezeitenwandler       rufen nicht mehr Kreaturen in der Nähe zur Hilfe.
Techniker des Grauherzens sind       jetzt viel leichter zu töten und verursachen weniger Schaden.
Priesterinnen des       Echsenkessels können nun verwandelt werden.
Der Zauber 'Heiliges Feuer'       der Priesterinnen des Echsenkessels verursacht nun Heiligschaden. Der       verursachte Schaden dieses Zaubers wurde verringert.
Morogrim Gezeitenwandlers       Fähigkeit 'Erdbeben' ist nicht mehr den Beschränkungen des Sichtfelds       unterworfen.

Auchindoun: Managruft
Astrale Zauberhexer werden auf       der Schwierigkeitsstufe 'Heroisch' seltener arkane Bestien rufen.
Pandemonius' Zauber 'Dunkle       Hülle' ist nun beim Zaubern deutlicher sichtbar. Die Dauer wurde auf der       Schwierigkeitsstufe 'Heroisch' von 8 auf 6 Sekunden verringert.
Die Astralen Priester,       Astralen Zauberhexer, Zauberbinder und Theurgen haben nun mehr Mana.
Nexusprinz Shaffar wird nun in       regelmäßigeren Abständen 'Astrales Leuchtfeuer' rufen.

Auchindoun: Auchenaikrypta
Das Bewegungstempo der       erbosten und tobenden Skelette wurde auf der Schwierigkeitsstufe       'Heroisch' verringert.
Der Schaden des 'Tödlichen       Stoßes' des Avatar des Gemarterten wurde verringert.
Der Schaden der 'Feurigen       Explosion' von Shirrak dem Totenwächter wurde auf der Schwierigkeitsstufe       'Heroisch' verringert.
Die tobenden Seelen werden auf       der Schwierigkeitsstufe 'Heroisch' nun korrekt nach dem Zaubern von 'Wut'       verschwinden.

Auchindoun: Sethekkhallen
Der Schaden der Wächter der       Sethekk wurde deutlich gesenkt.
Der Schaden der Rabenwächter       der Sethekk wurde auf der Schwierigkeitsstufe 'Heroisch' gesenkt.
Dunkelwirker Syths       Aggroreichweite wurde verringert. Er durchschaut nun 'Verstohlenheit' und       'Unsichtbarkeit'.
Der Schaden des 'Arkanen       Blitzschlags' des Orakel der Sethekk wurde verringert. Der Zauber wird       außerdem seltener eingesetzt.
Orakel der Sethekk, Schamanen       der Sethekk, kobaltblaue Schlangen und zeitverlorenen Wahrsager verfügen       nun auf normaler Schwierigkeitsstufe über mehr Mana.
Propheten der Sethekk,       zeitverlorene Aufseher und zeitverlorene Schattenmagier haben nun auf       beiden Schwierigkeitsstufen mehr Mana.
Der Fähigkeit       'Zauberreflexion' der Initianden der Sethekk wurde 1 Sekunde Zauberzeit       hinzugefügt. Es handelt sich dabei um eine Fähigkeit, nicht um einen       Zauber. Daher kann die Fähigkeit nicht durch Gegenzauber, Tritte oder       andere Fähigkeiten unterbrochen werden.
Wenn der Stärkungszauber       'Arkane Zerstörung' von den Seher der Sethekk gewirkt wurde, während das       Ziel unter Gedankenkontrolle oder Zauberdiebstahl stand, wird dieser       Stärkungszauber nun automatisch entfernt, wenn der Spieler die Instanz       verlässt.
Klauenlords der Sethekk tragen       nun einen Krummsäbel und ein Schild statt einer Stangenwaffe.
Der zeitverlorene       Schattenmagier kann den Zauber 'Fluch der dunklen Kralle' nun mehr als       einmal wirken.
Klauenkönig Ikiss wurde auf       der Schwierigkeitsstufe deutlich überarbeitet. Er verfügt nun über einen       Verlangsamungszauber mit Flächenwirkung, der auf kurze Distanz wirkt.       Außerdem wurde der Schaden seiner 'Arkanen Salve' und der 'Arkanen       Explosion' erhöht sowie die Häufigkeit des Zaubers 'Verwandlung'       verringert.
Es ist nun deutlicher       erkennbar, wenn Klauenkönig Ikiss den Zauber 'Arkane Explosion' wirkt.

Auchindoun: Schattenlabyrinth
Wenn der Zauber       'Schattenverteidigung' von einem Akolyt der Kabale gewirkt wurde, während       das Ziel unter Gedankenkontrolle oder Zauberdiebstahl stand, wird dieser       Stärkungszauber nun automatisch entfernt, wenn der Spieler die Instanz       verlässt.
Der Schaden des 'Tödlichen       Stoßes' des teuflischen Vorarbeiters wurde auf der Schwierigkeitsstufe       'Heroisch' verringert.
Der Schaden der bösartigen       Ausbilder, Kultisten der Kabale, Auftragsmörder der Kabale, Fanatiker der       Kabale und von Schwarzherz dem Hetzer wurde auf der Schwierigkeitsstufe       'Heroisch' verringert.
Der Schaden des Kultisten der       Kabale wurde auf der Schwierigkeitsstufe 'Heroisch' verringert.
Der durch Murmurs 'Donnernden       Sturm' verursacht Schaden wir nun korrekt durch 'Resonanz' verstärkt.

Höhlen der Zeit: Die Flucht von      Durnholde
Der Zauber 'Verwandlung' der       Magier von Durnholde wird nun seltener gewirkt.
Der Schaden des 'Tödlichen       Stoßes' des ewigen Töters wurde verringert.
Das Nahkampfsangriffstempo und       der Schaden von Leutnant Drach wurden geringfügig verringert.
Der Schaden von Kapitän       Skarlocs Fähigkeit 'Weihe' und der Nahkampfschaden wurden auf der       Schwierigkeitsstufe 'Heroisch' erhöht.
Der 'Fluch der Unendlichkeit'       des ewigen Schänders wurde zu 'Bann der Unendlichkeit' umbenannt, da der Effekt       nicht wie ein Fluch entfernt werden kann.
Der Zauber 'Menschliche       Illusion' wird nun korrekt mit der 'Schattenform' und den       gestaltwandelnden Formen der Druiden funktionieren.

Höhlen der Zeit: Öffnung des      dunklen Portals
Die Dauer von Temporus' Fähigkeit       'Zauberreflexion' wurde auf der Schwierigkeitsstufe 'Heroisch' von 8 auf       6 verringert.
Temporus kann nicht mehr       entwaffnet werden.
Chronolord Dejas 'Zeitraffer'       kann nicht mehr zurückgeworfen werden.

Karazhan
Prinz Malchezaars Tür schließt       sich nun, wenn die Begegnung beginnt.
Prinz Malchezaar       Aggroreichweite wurde verringert.
Romulos Zauber 'Wagemutig'       erhöht nun die Geschwindigkeit und den Schaden um 35% statt 50%.
Romulos 'Vergifteter Stoß'       wird nun seltener eingesetzt.
Der Schaden des 'Ausfallschritt       rückwärts' wurde verringert.
Der 'Tödliche Streich'       funktioniert nun basierend auf den neuen Regeln für 'Spalten' von       Kreaturen in der Begegnung mit Romulo.
Es wurde ein Problem behoben,       das nach dem 'Tod' von Romulo oder Julianne in der finalen Phase eintrat       und verursachte, dass der 'tote' Darsteller nach einen Sterben der       Schlachtgruppe nicht verschwanden, was nur durch ein Zurücksetzen der       Instanz durch die Spieler behoben werden konnte.
Es werden nur noch Spieler von       'Blinder Leidenschaft' betroffen.
Immunitätseffekte wie       'Eisblock' entfernen nicht mehr Zweiteffekte, die mit der Verwandlung zu       Rotkäppchen zusammenhängen.
Es wurde ein Problem behoben,       das verursachte, dass die 'Buße' der tugendhaften Maid das gegenwärtige       Ziel traf.
Astrale Diebe und       Zauberfresser auf den höheren Ebenen wurden geringfügig angepasst.
Terestian Siechhuf opfert sein       Hauptziel nicht mehr.
Terestian Siechhuf wartet nun       länger, bevor er seinen Wichtel Kil'rek wiederbelebt.
Die Trefferpunkte der Wichtel       von Terestian Siechhuf wurden geringfügig verringert.
Der Nahkampfschaden pro       Sekunde des Phantomgasts wurde geringfügig verringert.
Die beschworenen Elementare       von Arans Schemen verschwinden nun, wenn er besiegt wurde.
'Netherschutz' verursacht       nicht länger eine Explosion von 'Flammenkranz'.
Nethergroll löst nun korrekt       den Kampfmodus der Schlachtgruppe aus und kann nicht mehr von       'Feuerbrand' und anderen Vertexkolorierungen betroffen werden.
Gebrüll ist nun       'Schreckenseffekten' unterworfen.
Das Nudelholz des       geisterhaften Bäckers fügt nur noch einem Ziel Schaden zu.
Bücher von Karazhan
'Erlösung des Gefallenen'        ruft nun eine Kreatur der Stufe 70.
'Zorn der Titanen' erhält        nicht mehr den vollen Effekt von Ausrüstung mit Schadensboni.
'Qual des Worgs' fügt nun        beim Proc zusätzlichen Schattenschaden zu.
'Vermächtnis des Bergkönigs'        wurde nicht verändert.

Dunkelkreischer wirken nun       nicht mehr 'Schallexplosion' direkt nacheinander.
Negatrons 'Erdbeben'       funktioniert nun korrekt.

Festung der Stürme
Die Trefferpunkte aller       Nicht-Endgegnerkreaturen wurden verringert. Endgegnerspezifische       Begleiterkreaturen sind von dieser Änderung nicht betroffen.

Festung der Stürme: Die      Botanika
Dem 'Kristallstoß' des       Beschützers der Blutwärters kann nicht länger ausgewichen werden. Er kann       auch nicht pariert werden.
Friedensbewahrer der       Sturmschmiede verursachen nun statt arkanem körperlichen Nahkampfschaden.       Auf der Schwierigkeitsstufe 'Heroisch' wird die Fähigkeit 'Arkanschlag'       nicht mehr eingesetzt.
Die Dauer von 'Phiole des       Gifts' wurde deutlich verringert.
Große Peitschlinge verursachen       auf der Schwierigkeitsstufe 'Heroisch' mehr Schaden.
Der Schaden der Hetzer und       Ernter der Netherranke wurde auf der Schwierigkeitsstufe 'Heroisch'       verringert.
Der Schaden von Dorngrin dem       Hüter wurde auf der Schwierigkeitsstufe 'Heroisch' verringert.
Der Schaden der mutieren       Fleischpeitscher wurde auf der Schwierigkeitsstufe 'Heroisch' verringert.
Der Genbinder der Sonnensucher       wird seltener 'Tod und Verfall' einsetzen. der Schaden wurde auf der       Schwierigkeitsstufe 'Heroisch' verringert.
Die Trefferpunkte des       mutierten Furchtkreischers und des mutierten Schrecken wurden verringert.
Der Schaden von Warpzweigs       'Arkaner Salve' wurde auf der Schwierigkeitsstufe 'Heroisch' verringert.
Die Beschützer der Blutwärter,       die am Kampf gegen die mutierten Schrecken und Furchtkreischer in der       Botanika beteiligt sind, bleiben nicht länger bei 1 Punkt Gesundheit       stehen und können nun korrekt getötet werden.

Festung der Stürme: Die      Mechanar
Heiler der Blutwärter verfügen       jetzt über mehr Mana.
Nethermant Sepethrea       unterbricht nicht mehr die Verstohlenheit von Spielern, wenn sie       angegriffen wird.

Festung der Stürme: Die      Arkatraz
Der Schaden des       Proteanalptraums und der Verteidiger der Arkatraz wurde auf der       Schwierigkeitsstufe 'Heroisch' verringert.
Es gibt weniger Leichen von       Schildwachen der Arkatraz im Dungeon.
'Saat der Verderbnis' von       Zereketh dem Unabhängigen wirft Spieler nicht mehr so weit zurück.
Zerekeths Nahkampfschaden       wurde auf der Schwierigkeitsstufe 'Heroisch' verringert.
Der Schaden der 'Schattennova'       von Zereketh und dem 'Todesschlag' des Todeswächters wurde verringert.
Der Schaden der 'Energieentladung'       der Schildwache der Arkatraz wurde verringert.
Der Nahkampfschaden des       Negatonkreischer und Negatonwarpmeisters wurde auf der       Schwierigkeitsstufe 'Heroisch' verringert.
Der Schaden von 'Geschwächte       Seele' des Todesbringers der Eredar wurde verringert.
Der Schaden der 'Seelenkälte'       der Seelenfresser der Eredar wurde deutlich verringert.
Der Schaden der Fähigkeit       'Züchtigung' der schleichenden Hexe wurde auf der Schwierigkeitsstufe       'Heroisch' verringert.
Der unabhängige Verwüster kann       nicht mehr 'Verwüsten' und 'Ohrenbetäubendes Gebrüll' gleichzeitig       einsetzen. Beinen Fähigkeiten wurde eine kurze gemeinsame Abklingzeit       hinzugefügt.
Der Nahkampfschaden der       Wellenwirker des Astraleums, Lebensbinder des Astraleums und des       riesengroßen Abyss' wurde auf der Schwierigkeitsstufe 'Heroisch'       verringert.
Der durch 'Kriegsdonners' des       entfesselten Verdammnisbringers verursachte Schaden wurde verringert.
Herold Horizontiss'       'Gedankenwunde' wird seltener eingesetzt und verursacht weniger Schaden.
Die Dauer von Herold       Horizontiss' 'Beherrschung' wurde zu 6 Sekunden verändert.
Das abgezogene Mana durch       Herold Horizontiss' 'Manabrand' wurde auf der Schwierigkeitsstufe       'Heroisch' verringert.
Der Schaden von Akkiris       Blitzrufers 'Blitzschlagentladung' wurde auf der Schwierigkeitsstufe       'Heroisch' verringert.

 *Benutzerinterface* 


Spieler, die die Funktion      "Suche nach Gruppe/Suche nach Mitgliedern" verwenden, haben      jetzt automatisch Zugriff auf den Chatchannel 'Suche nach Gruppe'.
Man steigt nun automatisch von      einem Reittier ab, wenn man Fähigkeiten oder Zauber benutzt, die nicht auf      einem Reittier verwendet werden können. Diese Option kann unter 'Autom.      Absteigen' im Menü 'Interface' deaktiviert werden.
Bei Zaubern, die Reagenzien      benötigen, wird jetzt in der unteren rechten Ecke des entsprechenden      Aktionsleistensymbols die Anzahl der verbleibenden Anwendungen angezeigt      (ähnlich der Anzeige bei verbrauchbaren Gegenständen).
Wenn man bei gedrückter      Shift-Taste mit dem Mauszeiger über einen anlegbaren Gegenstand fährt,      wird zusätzlich der Tooltipp des momentan im entsprechenden Platz      angelegten Gegenstands zum Vergleich eingeblendet. (Entspricht der      Funktion im Auktionshaus).
Der Tooltipp der Latenzanzeige      beinhaltet jetzt auch Infos zur Framerate und zur Speicherbelegung durch      Addons.
Gegenstände können jetzt auch      während eines Fluges gesockelt werden.
Beim Verbrauch von Reagenzien      oder der Benutzung von Gegenständen über die Aktionsleiste, werden nun      zuerst kleinere Gegenstandsstapel verbraucht und erst dann die größeren.
Spieler, die sich totstellen,      erscheinen ihren eigenen Gruppen- oder Schlachtgruppenmitgliedern nicht      mehr als tot und freundliche Zauber werden nicht unterbrochen.
Das Verlinken von Gegenständen      mit ungültigen Verzauberungen beendet nun die Verbindung zum Spiel.
Bei anlegbaren Gegenständen,      die als Questbelohnungen aufgelistet sind, wird jetzt immer auch der      Tooltipp des momentan im entsprechenden Platz angelegten Gegenstands      eingeblendet.
Der Teil der Landschaft, der      mit allen Details angezeigt wird, solange Ihr eine Flugroute benutzt,      befindet sich jetzt nicht mehr direkt im vorderen Blickfeld des Spielers,      sondern weiter voraus entlang der Flugroute.
Die verbleibende Wirkungszeit      von Zaubern, die über einen gewissen Zeitraum wirken, wird jetzt auf dem      momentan anvisierten Ziel in Form eines Abklingrings angezeigt. So weiß      der Spieler auf einen Blick, wie lange ein Zaubereffekt noch auf dem Ziel      aktiv ist. Insbesondere Hexenmeister mit Schaden über Zeit verursachenden      Zaubern und Druiden mit über Zeit heilenden Zaubern sollten von dieser      Funktion profitieren.
Schlachtzugsfenster behalten      jetzt auch nach dem Aus- und wieder Einloggen ihre Position im Spielfeld      bei.
Die Schlachtzugsoberfläche      verfügt jetzt über Fenster für den Haupttank und den Hauptassist, die frei      auf dem Spielfeld positioniert werden können. Standartmäßig wird in diesen      Fenstern das Ziel des Haupttanks/Hauptassists angezeigt.
Die Benutzeroberfläche für      Berufe verfügt nun über ein Suchfeld. Man kann nach Namen für Gegenstände,      Reagenzien und Stufen für Gegenstände suchen (sofern in der Suchanfrage      eine Stufe mit angegeben wurde). Gibt man z.B. den Begriff 'Frieden' in      das Suchfeld ein, erhält man als Ergebnis alle Rezepte, die Friedensblumen      als Reagenz verwenden, oder sucht man nach '20-30' werden alle Rezepte der      Stufe 20-30 angezeigt. Das Suchfeld steht erst zur Verfügung, wenn man      eine Fertigkeitsstufe von mehr als 75 für einen Beruf erreicht hat.
Über ein ankreuzbares Feld in      der Benutzeroberfläche für Berufe kann man sich nur die Rezepte anzeigen      lassen, für deren Herstellung man über die entsprechenden Reagenzien      verfügt.
Aktive Leichname oder Objekte      (die noch Beute beinhalten) kann man nun auch auswählen und plündern, wenn      sie unter einem bereits geplünderten Leichnam liegen.
Das Drücken der Taste 'X' beim      Fliegen oder Schwimmen bewegt den Charakter jetzt abwärts.
Bei Begleitern von Jägern wird      jetzt der Zauberschadensbonus im Begleiterfenster angezeigt. Der      eigentliche Effekt liegt in der Regel unter dem angegebenen Bonus, da      dieser vom Bonuskoeffizienten des vom Begleiter verwendeten Zaubers      abhängig ist.
Im Menü 'Interface' gibt es      jetzt die Option 'Autom. Angriff/Schuss'. Deaktiviert man diese, wechselt      der Jäger nicht mehr automatisch zwischen Fernkampf- und      Nahkampfangriffen, wenn sich die Entfernung zum Ziel verändert.
Ist ein Jäger Mitglied in einer      Gruppe und stellt er sich tot, erscheint er den anderen Gruppenmitgliedern      nicht mehr als tot.
Schamanen verwenden im      Schlachtzugsinterface jetzt ein dunkleres Blau, um sich farblich mehr von      den anderen Klassen abzuheben.
Verfügt ein Gegenstand über      einen zusätzlichen Rüstungsbonus, der höher ist, als es für die Stufe oder      die Qualität des Gegenstands normal wäre, wird dessen Rüstungswert in grün      angezeigt.
Im Auktionshaus kann unter der      Rubrik 'Edelsteine' nun nach Edelsteinen gesucht werden, wobei diese      nochmals nach Farben unterteilt sind, sodass man gezielt nach allen      Edelsteinen einer bestimmten Farbe suchen kann.
Wenn Gegenstände ins      Auktionshaus gestellt werden und vorher ein identischer Gegenstand in      gleicher Menge zur Auktion gestellt wurde, wird der Preis und der      Sofortkaufpreis des vorangegangenen Gegenstands automatisch für den      aktuellen Gegenstand übernommen.
Aktiviert man im Interfacemenü      die Option 'Statusleistentext', werden nun für alle Gruppenmitglieder      numerische Werte in der Gesundheits- und Manaanzeige eingeblendet.
Dem Chatbutton des Chatlogs      wurden die Optionen 'Schlachtzug' und 'Schlachtfeld' hinzugefügt.
Neue Tipps des Tages wurden      hinzugefügt.
Rezepte können nun im Chat      verlinkt werden. Beim Schreiben einer Chatnachricht einfach auf ein Rezept      im Handwerksfenster Shift-klicken und das Rezept wird mitsamt den zur      Herstellung benötigten Reagenzien in die Chatnachricht übernommen.
Schlachtzugsassistenten können      jetzt einen Bereitschaftscheck starten.
Die einem Ziel zugefügte      Heilung kann nun im Spielfeld angezeigt werden. Dazu muss die Option      'Heilung' im Bereich 'Erweiterter Kampftext' des Interfacemenüs aktiviert      werden.
Im Auktionshaus gibt es jetzt      den Button 'Zurücksetzen', der alle bisherigen Suchoptionen zurücksetzt      und so eine schnelle Neusuche ermöglicht.
Bewegung unterbricht jetzt die      Anwendung des 'Zauberstabs des ewigen Hains'.
Verwendet man die      Aufseherverkleidung und wirkt einen positiven Zauber, beendet das den      Verkleidungseffekt.
Die 'Aufseherverkleidung hat      nun eine Zauberzeit von 1 Sekunde und kann nicht mehr während eines      Kampfes aktiviert werden.
Das 'Triangulationsgerät' aus      der Questreihe 'Triangulationspunkt' im Nethersturm ermöglicht es dem      Spieler nicht länger 'Melder des Astraleums' zu sehen.
Es wurden für die Scherbenwelt      auf der Minikarte Richtungspfeile für Städte hinzugefügt.
Sucht man in der deutschen      Spielversion im Auktionshaus nach Gegenständen mit einem 'ß' im Namen,      kann als Suchausdruck sowohl 'ss' als auch 'ß' verwendet werden.
Standartmäßig werden Lua-Fehler      nicht mehr angezeigt. Um die Anzeige der Fehlermeldung wieder zu aktivieren,      muss der Wert für 'scriptErrors cvar' auf 1 gesetzt werden. Authoren von      Addons und Testern wird empfohlen, diese Option aktivert zu lassen, um      Fehler in Addons schneller identifizieren zu können. Diese ist in den      Programmcode in die Funktion '_ERRORMESSAGE()' implementiert. Wenn sie      bereits ein Addon für verbesserte Fehlermeldungen verwenden, sollte diese      Änderung keine Auswirkungen haben.
Verbessert die Ladezeit des      Benutzerinterface und die Speichernutzung beim Einlesen von XML-Dateien.
Scripting für das      Benutzerinterface
Neuheiten bei Makros:
Es gibt eine neue Bedingung        [flyable], welche den Wert true hat, wenn sich der Spieler an einem Ort        befindet, an dem er ein fliegendes Reittier benutzen kann.
In Chattext kann %f benutzt        werden, um den Fokus zu referenzieren, genau wie %t oder %n das Ziel        referenziert.
/absitzen unterstützt jetzt        Makrooptionen
Bei Makros, die Bedingungen        enthalten, wird die Anzeige während des Spiels entsprechend        aktualisiert.
Bei #show und #showtooltip        können Bedingungen angegeben werden; die Anzeige wird dynamisch        aktualisiert.
Bei #show und #showtooltip        kann die Nummer eines Ausrüstungsplatzes angegeben werden, um die        entsprechenden Daten anzuzeigen.
Unterstützung für Taschen-        und Ausrüstungsplätze wurde hinzugefügt bei: /sequenzwirken, /wirken,        /zufälligwirken, /benutzen, /zufälligbenutzen, /anlegen, /platzanlegen
Neuer Befehl:        /gestaltabbrechen
Dem Befehl /anlegen können        Gegenstandsidentifikatoren in der Form item: übergeben werden, z.B.:        /anlegen [modifier:alt] item:25640
Für eine einzelne Aktion        können mehrere Bedingungen angegeben werden, sie wird ausgeführt, wenn        eine der Bedingungen wahr ist. Beispiel: /wirken        [target=target,help,nodead] [target=targettarget,help,nodead]        [target=player] Lichtblitz

Neuheiten bei Addons:
Neuer Eintrag in TOC:        LoadManagers - wenn das Spiel geladen wird, wird jedes in diesem Feld        aufgeführte Addon der Reihe nach geladen, bis ein Addon erfolgreich        geladen wird. Wird eines von diesen geladen, wird das AddOn danach bei        Bedarf geladen.

Framemanagement von UIPanel:
Der Layoutcode von UI Panel        benutzt jetzt Frameattribute anstelle von Variablen, um das Layout zu        verwalten. Gut geschriebene Addons können so das Layout anpassen, ohne        geschützte panels im Kampf zu blockieren. The        UI panel layout code now uses frame attributes instead of variables to        manage layout. This allows well written AddOns to customize the layout        without blocking protected Panels in combat.

Attribute von UIParent:
DEFAULT_FRAME_WIDTH -        Standardbreite eines einfachen UI panel (Standard: 384)
TOP_OFFSET - Versatz des        Panels vom oberen Bildschirmrand (Standard: -104)
LEFT_OFFSET - Versatz des        Panels vom linken Bildschirmrand (Standard: 0)
RIGHT_OFFSET_BUFFER - Platz,        der an der rechten Seite des Bildschirms offen gelassen werden soll        (Standard: 80)

Attribute von UIPanel       (Anfangswerte kommen aus der Tabelle UIPanelWindows):
UIPanelLayout-defined - Wahr,        wenn bei dem Frame Layoutattribute definiert sind
UIPanelLayout-enabled - Wahr,        wenn dieses Frame durch das Layoutsystem UI Panel gehandhabt werden soll
UIPanelLayout-area - "left",        "center" oder "right"
UIPanelLayout-width -        Effektive Breite des UI panel, kann benutzt werden, um frame:GetWidth()        zu überschreiben
UIPanelLayout-pushable - Ist        ein Wert größer als 0 angegeben, wird dieser als Priorität verwendet,        wenn Frames nach rechts geschoben werden, falls ein neuer Frame geöffnet        wird.
UIPanelLayout-whileDead -        Wahr, wenn der Frame geöffnet werden kann, während der Spieler tot ist

Sichere Templates:
Der Name für        "Gegenstand"-Buttons kann eine Gegenstand-ID oder ein        Gegenstand-Link sein
Aktionsbuttons werden        automatisch aktualisiert, wenn sich das Aktionsattribut ändert.
SecureStateHeaderTemplate        unterstützt jetzt einen kleinen Stack, der in Regeln für        Zustandsübergänge mittels Push/Pop/Swap-Aktionen verwendet werden kann.        (Siehe Header-Datei für Informationen zur Benutzung)
Es wurde ein generalisierter        State Driver hinzugefügt, der den Syntax bedingter Makros verwendet,        z.B.: RegisterStateDriver(header, "stance", "[stance:1]        1; [stance:2] 2; [stance:3] 3; [stance:4] 4; [stance:5] 5; [stance:6] 6;        [stance:7] 7; 0");

Speicher-Profiling:
Arbeitsspeicher für Skripte        wird nun für jedes Addon getrennt verwaltet. Es werden Funktionen zur        Abfrage und Analyse der Speichernutzung bereitgestellt.
Der Speichermanager für        Skripte wurde optimiert und die Garbage Collection verbessert. Eine        feste Obergrenze für die dem Benutzerinterface zur Verfügung stehende        Speichermenge ist deshalb nicht mehr notwendig.
NEU -        UpdateAddOnMemoryUsage() - Durchsucht die Daten des Speicher-Profilings        und aktualisiert die Statistiken für die einzelnen Addons.
NEU - usedKB =        GetAddOnMemoryUse(index or "name") - Liefert den gesamten        Speicher, der von einem bestimmten Addon verwendet wird. Der gelieferte        Wert kommt aus einem Cache und wird von UpdateAddOnMemoryUsage()        berechnet.

CPU-Profiling:
CPU-profiling ist        standardmäßig deaktiviert, da es Overhead verursacht. CPU-Profiling wird        durch die cvar skriptProfile kontrolliert, die über Sessions hinweg        persistent ist und wirksam wird, wenn das Benutzerinterface neu geladen        wird.
Wenn das Profiling        eingeschaltet ist, können die folgenden Funktionen verwendet werden, um        CPU-Statistiken abzurufen. Die Zeitangaben sind in Sekunden mit einer        Präzision im Mikrosekundenbereich.
NEU - time =        GetScriptCPUUsage() - Liefert die gesamte vom Skripting-System        verbrauchte Zeit.
NEU - UpdateAddOnCPUUsage() -        Durchsucht die Daten des Profilings und aktualisiert die Statistiken für        die einzelnen Addons.
NEU - time =        GetAddOnCPUUsage(index or \"name\") - Liefert die gesmate        Zeit, der von einem bestimmten Addon verbraucht wurde. Der gelieferte        Wert kommt aus einem Cache und wird von UpdateAddOnCPUUsage() berechnet.
NEU - time, count =        GetFunctionCPUUsage(function[, includeSubroutines]) - Liefert die Zeit,        die eine bestimmte Funktion verbraucht hat, und die Anzahl der Aufrufe        dieser Funktion. Wenn 'includeSubroutines' den Wert true hat oder        weggelassen wird, enthält der zurückgelieferte Wert sowohl die        verbrauchte Zeit sowohl von der Funktion selbst als auch von        Subroutinen, die von der Funktion aufgerufen werden. Hat der Parameter        den Wert false, wird nur die Zeit zurückgeliefert, die vom Code der        Funktion selbst verbraucht wurde.
NEU - time, count =        GetFrameCPUUsage(frame[, includeChildren]) - Liefert die verbrauchte        Zeit und die Anzahl der Aufrufe von jedem Skript-Handler des Frames.        Wenn 'includeChildren' true ist oder weggelassen wird, sind in der Zeit        und der Anzahl der Aufrufe auch die Handler aller Children des Frames        enthalten.
NEU - time, count =        GetEventCPUUsage(["event"]) - Liefert die verbrauchte Zeit        eines Events und wie oft dieser Event ausgelöst wurde. Wird 'event'        weggelassen, sind Zeit und Anzahl Gesamtwerte aller Events.
NEU - ResetCPUUsage() - Setzt        alle Statistiken des CPU-Profiling auf null.

Allgemeine API-Funktionen:
AKTUALISIERT - isSecure,        taint = issecurevariable() - Liefert jetzt als zweiten Wert den Namen        des Addons, das den Taint der Variable verursacht hat (oder einen leeren        String, falls der Taint von einem Makro-Skript verursacht wurde), wenn        es nicht sicher ist.
AKTUALISIERT -        GetCursorInfo() liefert jetzt "merchant", index wenn der        Cursor einen Gegenstand eines Händlers hält.
NEU - link =        GetSendMailItemLink()
NEU - loggedIn = IsLoggedIn()        - liefert false vor dem Event PLAYER_LOGIN, und true während des Events        PLAYER_LOGIN und danach.
NEU - isFeigned =        UnitIsFeignDeath("unit") - liefert true, wenn es sich bei der        Einheit um den Spieler oder ein Mitglied der Gruppe oder des        Schlachtzugs des Spielers handelt und diese Einheit den Tod vortäuscht.
ENTFERNT - IsFeignDeath() -        Ersetzt durch UnitIsFeignDeath
AKTUALISIERT -        SendAddOnMessage("prefix","message"[,"type"][,"target"])        - akzeptiert jetzt "WHISPER" als Typ der Nachricht

API-Funktionen für Frame:
NEU -        Frame:HookScript("name", function) - Entspricht genau        hooksecurefunc(), kann aber mit Skript-Handlern verwendet werden. (Zu beachten        ist, dass diese Funktion genau wie hooksecurefunc() nicht als        allgemeiner Ersatz für Hooking gedacht ist, sondern, um Hooking sicherer        Frame-Handler zu erlauben.

API-Funktionen für       GameTooltip:
AKTUALISIERT - name, unitid =        GameTooltip:GetUnit() - Es wurde ein zweiter Rückgabewert 'unitid'        hinzugefügt.
NEU - hasComparison =        GameTooltip:SetHyperlinkCompareItem(link, index) - Setzt die Anzeige        eines Vergleichstooltipps auf den index-ten Vergleichsgegenstand zum als        Link spezifizierten Gegenstand. Liefert true, wenn der index-te        Vergleichsgegenstand existiert (index ist 1 oder 2).


----------



## ZAM (13. April 2007)

*Spielwelt* 


Im Schergrat wurden zwei neue      Friedhöfe hinzugefügt.
Umherlaufende NSCs drehen sich      jetzt schneller zu euch um, wenn ihr sie ansprecht.
Die Teufelskanonen in der      Scherbenwelt fallen nicht länger durch das Gelände.
Obsidianelementare sind jetzt      wie vorgesehen immun gegen Blutungseffekte.
Das Wirken des Zaubers      'Sonnenschild', der von Hexenmeistern der Feuerschwingen verwendet wird,      wird jetzt im Kampflog angezeigt.
Der Baron der Leere Galaxis      verschwindet jetzt nicht mehr 10 Sekunden nach seinem Tod.
Uvuros bewegt sich jetzt      deutlich schneller als zuvor.
Erzmagier Xintor verfügt jetzt      über Taschendiebesgut.
Auchenaikrypta: Die dort      befindlichen Kreaturen droppen von Zeit zu Zeit keine wasserbezogenen      Gegenstände mehr, Fischschuppen, etc.
Krieger der Felsfäuste: Magier      können jetzt 'Blinzeln', wenn sie von dieser Kreatur betäubt wurden.      Außerdem hat die Fähigkeit 'Schulterstoß' der Kreatur eine Mindestreichweite.
Dunkelworg: Diese Kreatur      droppt kein Geld mehr.
Drachenfalken: Einige der      Kreaturen waren nicht häutbar. Jetzt sind fast alle häutbar. Ausnahme:      Wilde Drachenfalkenjungen.
Staubwirbel: Die Fähigkeit      'Beißender Staub' der Kreatur wird jetzt korrekt durch 'Mantel der      Schatten' entfernt.
Erdruferin Ryga, Chevalier der      Mondfinsternis, Soldat der Mondfinsternis, Vyral der Üble, Zauberbinder      der Mondfinsternis, Pionier der Gan'arg, Grillok 'Finsterauge', Hand von      Kargath, Grunzer der Mag'har, Untoter Verwalter, Unerschütterlicher      Zauberhexer, Worgmeister Kruush, Z'kral, Schwarzkralle die Wilde und      entkräfteter Grunzer der Mag'har verfügen jetzt alle über      Taschendiebesgut.
Teufelskanonen: Von diesen      Kreaturen droppt jetzt Beute.
Krellack kann jetzt gehäutet      werden.
Lady Shav'rar: Das      Gestaltwandeln von Druiden bricht jetzt den Kälteeffekt der Kreatur ab.
Managespenst: Diese Kreatur ist      nicht mehr immun gegen die Begleiterfähigkeit für Jäger 'Raumkrümmung'.
Mennu: Das Totem des      Heilungszauberschutzes löst keine Tötungsspezialeffekte (Procs) aus, wenn      es vernichtet wird.
Hexendoktor der Mosh'Ogg: Die      Totems 'Zauberschutz von Laze', die von dieser Kreatur beschworen werden,      können nicht mehr durch Angriffe mit Flächenwirkung zerstört werden.
'Manapartikel': Einige      wasserbezogene Kreaturen droppten 'Manapartikel'; sie droppen jetzt      'Wasserpartikel'.
Strauchdiebe der Finsterblut:      Die von den Kreaturen gedroppten Geldbeträge wurden drastisch verringert.
Felsklauen: Alle Kreaturen      dieser Art verfügen jetzt über Taschendiebesgut.
Zauberbinder der      Schmetterschilde: Der Stärkungszauber des Feuerwiderstands dieser Kreatur      wirkt nicht mehr bei Zielen über der Stufe 63.
Arakkoa von Skettis: Diese      Kreaturen droppen jetzt wie vorgesehen Arakkoafedern.
Unabhängiger Verwüster: Die      Fähigkeit 'Entwaffnen' der Kreatur schlägt jetzt bei Zielen, die gegen      'Entwaffnen' immun sind, fehl.
Thronhund: Diese Kreatur      verfügt jetzt über Beute, deren Qualität der Eliteeigenschaft entspricht.
Kil'Jaedens Thron: Elitekreaturen      in diesem Gebiet droppen jetzt Beute, deren Qualität ihrer      Eliteeigenschaft entspricht.
Arakkoa des Lithicverstecks:      Diese Kreaturen droppen jetzt wie vorgesehen Arakkoafedern.
Area 52: Es wurde eine Wache in      der Nähe eines ausnutzbaren 'Toten Winkels' der Stadt hinzugefügt.
Ein neuer Flugmeister wurde in      Waldeslied im Eschental hinzugefügt.
Es wurden neue Flugpunkte      hinzugefügt:
--Teufelswald, Smaragdrefugium       (Horde und Allianz)
--Eschental, Waldeslied       (Allianz)

Es wurden neue Flugrouten hinzugefügt:
--Sturmwind <->       Thoriumspitze
--Basislager von Grom'gol       <-> Flammenkamm
--Ratschet <->       Gadgetzan, Astranaar, Brackenwall
--Brackenwall <->       Ratschet, Camp Taurajo, Freiwindposten
--Donnerfels <->       Außenposten von Zoram'gar
--Der ewige Hain <->       Toshleys Station
--Ehrenfeste <->       Shattrath

Einige Flugrouten wurden      überarbeitet, um für kürzere und schnelle Flugverbindungen zu sorgen.
Einige Flugrouten wurden      überarbeitet, da sie durch Objekte führten.
Beim ewigen Hain im Schergrat      wurden ein Gasthaus und ein Briefkasten hinzugefügt.
Bei Kosmozang im Nethersturm      wurden eine Schmiede und ein Amboss hinzugefügt.
Bei fliegenden Kreaturen wurden      die Kampfanimationen überarbeitet.
 *Mac* 


Es wurde eine Spielvariable      'maxfps' hinzugefügt, welche, wenn sie auf einen Wert über Null gesetzt      ist, die Framerate des Spiels begrenzt, wenn die Anwendung im Vordergrund      oder Vollbildmodus läuft. Es wurde ebenfalls eine Spielvariable 'maxfpsbk'      hinzugefügt, welche, wenn sie auf einen Wert über Null gesetzt ist, die      Framerate des Spiels begrenzt, wenn die Anwendung nicht im Vordergrund      läuft. Jede dieser Variablen kann entweder auf '0' belassen werden, was      sie deaktiviert, oder auf einen Integer-Wert gesetzt werden, welcher der      entsprechenden Begrenzung für die Framerate entspricht.
 *Bugfixes* 


'Entwaffnen' wirkt nicht mehr      auf Nazan im Höllenfeuerbollwerk.
'Besudelte Kerne' in der Höhle      des Schlangenschreins sind jetzt einzigartig.
Das Kampflog wurde      überarbeitet, da einige Schadensarten nicht angezeigt wurden.
Viele Quests konnten      fälschlicherweise geteilt werden, auch wenn zum Annehmen der Quest      Gegenstände benötigt wurden. Diese Quests können nicht mehr geteilt      werden.
Es wurde ein Fehler behoben,      auf Grund dessen auf dem LCD Screen des G15 Keyboards manchmal nicht der      korrekte Name des Schlachtfelds angezeigt wurde, wenn man mit Alt+Tab      zurück zu World of Warcraft wechselte.
Es wurde einige Soundfehler      behoben, auf Grund deren einige Sounds ständig wiederholt oder nicht      richtig abgespielt wurden.
Im Spiel wurden zahlreiche Orte      überarbeitet, an denen Spieler oft feststeckten.
Es wurde ein Fehler behoben,      auf Grund dessen Gnome nicht mehr richtig auftauchen konnten, nachdem sie      sich unter Wasser befanden.
Es wurden zahlreiche Grafikfehler      behoben.
Korallenhaie werden keine      Spieler mehr angreifen, die auf der Insel Theramore am Ende der Docks hoch      über dem Wasser stehen.
Die Blutungseffekte der      Druidenfähigkeit 'Anspringen' wirken jetzt korrekt auf Ziele, die gegen      'Betäuben' immun sind.
Die Wachen der Friedensbewahrer      der Exodar weisen jetzt den richtigen Weg zum Auktionshaus.
Es wurde ein Fehler behoben,      auf Grund dessen männliche Tauren und Gnome nicht vom Trinken profitieren      konnten, wenn sie sich in Gebieten mit seichtem und tiefem Wasser      aufhielten.
Es wurde ein Fehler behoben,      auf Grund dessen einige Charaktere während dem Aufstehen zu trinken      schienen.
Der Abklingtimer von Zaubern,      die auf Ziele wirken, wurde verbessert.
Das Anwenden des 'Folianten des      Wasserherbeizauberns IX' auf einen anderen Magier lehrt diesem nicht mehr      'Wasser herbeizaubern' (Rang 9).
Der Questgegenstand 'Gasmaske      der Teufelsbrut' kann nicht mehr verkauft werden.
Dorngrin der Hüter unterzieht      Totems und Begleiter nicht mehr seiner 'Opferung'.
Im Schlachtfeld 'Auge des      Sturms' endet die Runde jetzt korrekt, wenn man die Flagge erobert und man      damit die Grenze von 2000 Ressourcen überschreitet.
Es wurde ein Fehler behoben,      auf Grund dessen getötete Kreaturen verschwanden, ohne jemals entnehmbare      Beute aufzuzeigen.
'Totem der Steinklaue', Rang 3,      pulsiert jetzt wie vorgesehen.
Großmeister Vorpil im      Schattenlabyrinth entkommt nicht mehr, wenn er an einer bestimmten Stelle      steht.
Der Drache Vhel'Kur entkommt      nicht mehr, wenn er im Schattenmondtal angelockt wird.
Spieler verlassen nicht mehr      ungewollt das Spiel, wenn sie die Größe ihres Spielfensters anpassen,      während das Menü des Auktionhauses geöffnet ist.
Friedensbewahrer von Shattrath      greifen jetzt Spieler an, die andere aus der Ferne angreifen.
Der 'Burnus des unbeständigen      Alters' kann jetzt entzaubert werden.
Aus Konsistenzgründen wurden      einige Questbelohnungen überarbeitet.
Das Feature 'Minikarte drehen'      funktioniert jetzt.
Begibt man sich in einen      Dungeon der Erweiterung und verändert dabei gleichzeitig den      Schwierigkeitsgrad, führt dies nicht mehr zu einem Verbindungsabbruch.
Spieler sterben nicht mehr,      wenn sie einen Zauber wirken, während der Schwächungszauber 'Schatten des      Todes' von ihnen schwindet und der Zauber zu Ende gewirkt wurde.
Es wurden zahlreiche      Grafikfehler beim Interface behoben.
Überfliegt man die Grenze      zwischen Gebieten, während man das Spiel abrupt beendet oder der      WoW-Client abstürzt, wird man nicht mehr aus gebietsspezifischen      Chatchannels ausgeschlossen.
Begleiter von Spielern können      keine PvP-Spieler mehr angreifen, wenn sie nicht für den PvP-Kampf      markiert waren.
Begleiter mit Schaden über Zeit      verusachenden Zaubern werden den Zaubernden in Schlachtfeldern nicht mehr      nach 'Auferstehung' angreifen.
Spielern wird jetzt eine      Nachricht angezeigt, die ihnen mitteilt, dass sie der Ersatz ihres letzten      'Violetten Siegels' 100 Gold kosten wird.
Es wurde ein Fehler behoben,      auf Grund dessen Questgegenstände im Inventar des Spielers noch erhalten      geblieben sind, nachdem die Quest abgebrochen wurde.
Es wurden einige Fehler im      Schlachtzugsinterface behoben.
Gnome können im schwarzen      Morast jetzt wie andere Völker auch durch das Wasser rennen.
Die Animation für /jubeln      (/cheer) bei männlichen Gnomen ist jetzt vollständig.
Auf allen Plattformen wurde die      Spielleistung optimiert.
Verbesserungen für Systeme ohne      Vertexshader wurden ermöglicht.
Die SSE-Unterstützung für      Pentium III-Systeme sollte jetzt korrekt erkannt werden. Die Spielleistung      auf diesen Plattformen sollte sich merklich verbessern.
Die Kriegerfähigkeit      'Zauberreflexion' kann nicht mehr angewendet werden, wenn kein Schild      angelegt wurde.
Spieler können Fähigkeiten des      Typs 'Sturmangriff' nicht mehr anwenden, um den Anwender nach oben zu      Charakteren auf fliegenden Reittieren zu transportieren.
Spieler können nicht mehr mit      Furcht erfüllt werden, wenn sie das Zephyriumkapazitorium bei Toshleys      Station für die Testflugquests verwenden.


----------



## Dânîel-Nefarian-Horde (13. April 2007)

Wo startet das q für den Netherdrachen eigentlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
würde ich gerne wissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vampier (13. April 2007)

was mich interessieren würde ist an den grüchten was dran das beim neuen patch das epic flugmount nur noch 2,5 k  gold kosten soll????


----------



## Terrible_Gamer (13. April 2007)

Das mit dem reiten habe ich auch gehört und kenne die wahrheit aber nicht genau deshalb bitte ich um antwort^^

MfG


----------



## ZAM (13. April 2007)

Dânîel-Nefarian-Horde schrieb:


> Wo startet das q für den Netherdrachen eigentlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Huhu,

das ist schon länger bekannt und wurde auch schon in einem unserer buffedCasts erwähnt *g*
Die Questreihe startet bei Mordenai im Schattenmondtal.


----------



## Mongowombat (13. April 2007)

Terrible_Gamer schrieb:


> Das mit dem reiten habe ich auch gehört und kenne die wahrheit aber nicht genau deshalb bitte ich um antwort^^
> 
> MfG



Es steht nirgends in den Notizen, also wird es wohl auch nicht geändert werden.


----------



## Gnorgh (13. April 2007)

Nur mal schnell Hut ab, Zam, für diese Zusammenfassung! ;-)


----------



## Hum (13. April 2007)

Das würde mich auch interessieren, da ich mir erst vor kurzem das Reiten für 5k geholt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube das das "Gerücht" noch nicht so....


----------



## Gargaron (Gul'dan) (13. April 2007)

Dânîel-Nefarian-Horde schrieb:


> Wo startet das q für den Netherdrachen eigentlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Im Schattenmondtal, östlich vomm Sanktum der Sterne, da läuft ein NSC rum.



vampier schrieb:


> was mich interessieren würde ist an den grüchten was dran das beim neuen patch das epic flugmount nur noch 2,5 k  gold kosten soll????



Wenn da was dran wäre, würds in den Patchnotes stehen.


----------



## Willhellm (13. April 2007)

Ich hab auch gehört das das reiten um 50% günstiger werden soll. Lohnt es sich jetzt auf den patch zu warten oder noch vorher auf ein epic fkugmount zu springen?


----------



## ThomasO (13. April 2007)

Na das Freut mich doch als Krieger. Während andere Klassen neue Fähigkeiten und bessere Fähigkeiten dazubekommen, wird der Krieger weiter beschnitten.
Man muss also komplett umskillen oder nen neuen Char anfangen.
Ich studier das Log nochmal in Ruhe, es muss doch auch nen Körnchen positives für nen alten Krieger dabei abfallen.


----------



## Aratorus (13. April 2007)

ThomasO schrieb:


> Na das Freut mich doch als Krieger. Während andere Klassen neue Fähigkeiten und bessere Fähigkeiten dazubekommen, wird der Krieger weiter beschnitten.
> Man muss also komplett umskillen oder nen neuen Char anfangen.
> Ich studier das Log nochmal in Ruhe, es muss doch auch nen Körnchen positives für nen alten Krieger dabei abfallen.



mal gelesen was mit dem Pala gemacht wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (13. April 2007)

Jetzt werden nur noch Bären tanken.. den die Krieger würden am liebstens wohl streiken wenn man z.b diesen liest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...27727&sid=3


----------



## ThomasO (13. April 2007)

Aratorus schrieb:


> mal gelesen was mit dem Pala gemacht wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


In der Gefahr mich zu wiederholen:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
"Ich studier das Log nochmal in Ruhe, es muss doch auch nen Körnchen positives für nen alten Krieger dabei abfallen."



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dânîel-Nefarian-Horde (13. April 2007)

Also erstmal THX an Zam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das was Blizz mit dem Krieger ist schon ein bisschen dämlich 





> 'Schlaghagel' (Furortalent) erhöht jetzt das Angriffstempo um 5/10/15/20/25%. Zuvor waren es 10/15/20/25/30%.


wenn sie wollen das wir keinen schaden machen sollen sie krieger rausnehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und langsam habe ich auch keine lust mehr Krieger zu Spiel. Fast alle können mich locker legen und bei inzen muss ich auch noch umskillen. und wenn es dann wipe wer bekommt die schuld wir Krieger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dadurch verliert man die lust am spiel da sollte blizz was machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sie sollten uns mal zu DemageDealern  machen dann müssten wir auch net umskillen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das ist meine Meinung 

WIR KRIEGER LASSEN UN NICHT UNTERKRIEGEN HABE ICH RECHT JUNGS  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leelos (13. April 2007)

Willhellm schrieb:


> Ich hab auch gehört das das reiten um 50% günstiger werden soll. Lohnt es sich jetzt auf den patch zu warten oder noch vorher auf ein epic fkugmount zu springen?


Nee, kostet wie zuvor 5.000 Gold.
Und um die Netherdrachen-Quest annehmen zu können benötigt man Reitskill 300.

Wie gut das ich das schon lange hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Atem (13. April 2007)

Dânîel-Nefarian-Horde schrieb:


> Also erstmal THX an Zam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da hast du recht ich muss schon 10000g verloren haben wegen ihren bloden patchen und ich meine auch dass die uns zu  DemageDealern machen sollten.


----------



## Garumir_of_Dethecus (13. April 2007)

Zum Thema Reitkill kosten: Beim letzten mal als die Kosten für das Epicmount geändert wurden stand auch nix davon im Changelog.

Also einfach überraschen lassen... mein Epicflugmount wartet schon auf der Bank =)


----------



## redzac007 (13. April 2007)

hi gerade gefunden.

hier könnt ihr den Patch mit Fullspeed saugen, wenn der Blizzard Downloader schlapp macht

http://wowpatches.de/wowpatches/


----------



## AWDStreet (13. April 2007)

Endlich mal was bei en Berufen und gleich soviel und Netherdrachen und und und das patch wird groß aber gut :-)))


----------



## Genki (13. April 2007)

Illumination': Dieses Talent gewährt nur noch 50% der Manakosten einer kritischen Heilung

Ich glaube Blizzard feiert bissl zu viele Party´s in letzter Zeit .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeryhn (13. April 2007)

ich brech zusammen hab einfach umgeskillt krieger war ja nie imba aber was die jetzt gtemacht haben lol echt.
also fasse zusammen dudus können ultra schnell leveln weil sie schon am anfang en reiseform kriegen und jetzt auch noch flugmount etc können besser tanken als ein krieger.
Magier noch schlimmer eh schon immer imba gewesen dmg dealer sheepen und jetzt auch noch unsichtbar werden können. Hexer haben ein pet ham ihr mount hinterher geschmissen bekommen können immer fearen und ham seelensplitter.
Palas können fearen können angstblase können sich heilen tragen platte haben das epicmount fast geschenkt bekommen könen jetzt besser tanken als wir.
Jäger haben pet sind imba pvp können eisfallen stellen die in der arena 10 sek halten und sind inzenh auch nich imies vom dmg.
Schurken wurden beschnitten bleiben aber jetzt immer unsichtbar wen kopfnuss können unsichtbar farmen gehen und durch jede 60 instanz einfach durchlaufen.
Priester machen als shadows am allermeisten shaden und können shakeln sowie wiederauferstehen lassen. 
Schamis sind imba pvp machen viel schaden heilen gut und können wächter angriffe machen.
Krieger wir haben viel rüssi damit wir für andere schaden und repp kosten fressen können wir machen absolut keinen schaden wir haben alle mounts voll bezahlt lutschen im pvp wenn einer fury ist macht er schaden aber darf das in inze nie weil er kein kopfnuss kann oder so off tanks mit waffe will niemand in inze haben sie machen schaden und sind nur pvp besser als andere krieger. Def tanks gehen inzen und sonst garnichts sie sterben für andere und werden immer angemotzt pvp und arena können sie aber vergessen weil sie überhaupt kein schaden machen und nicht heilen können einfach alles mischskilen geht ja auch nich weil krieger überhaupt kein alrounder is und wenn ich als firy mit ner waffe treffen will hab ich weniger leben als ein priest alle buffs die ich kann dauern 2 minuten oder 30 sekunden also für instanz völlig unbedeutend.
Wir haben also nicht besonderes wie flugform heilen etc könen nicht unsichtbar sein und unsere Rüstung schützt uns nicht vor mages.
sein wir ehrlich keiner sieht wenn er an ein fantasy Szenario denkt nen krieger als imba an das sind eher mages etc auch wenn krieger oft die waren helden sind. In einem online rollenspiel sollten die klassen aber ausgewogen sein meine ich zumindest warum schützt unsere rüssi uns nicht richtig gegen mages etc? jede rüssi sollte uns immunität gegen zauber geben zumindest ein bisschen wenn jeder tank 100 ressi auf alles hätte mit 70 würden uns die zauberklassen nicht ohne hände mit drei mana und ner banane killen.
warum kann uns jeder bewegungsunfähig machen? wenn eine schurke mir ne kopfnuss auf meinen helm gibt der aus dem übelsten metall besteht wie realistisch ist es dann das mir das überhaupt was macht.
Wenn ich einen mage mit nem riesigen beidhänder oder mit zwei kurzen treffe un d der ne stoff rüstung anhat wie realistisch ist es das der dass überlebt? Warum kann mich einer fearen hallo ich bin ein schlachtenmonster mit riesiger rüssi das jeden tag auf die fresse kriegt und nah dran ist dann hab ich doch vor absolut nichts mehr angst.

Und noch was jeder tank is schmied jedenfalls fast alle warum kriegen schmiede nichts neues gutes?
erz is so arsch teuer geworden und die restlichen mats waren das schon immer auch sind die ganzen guten sachen die wir machen können sind bob
wtf?

na ja wollte ich mal los werden entschuldigd wenn sich alles was wirr anhört hab kein bock nacher nochmal drüberzugucken.


----------



## Slowpinger (13. April 2007)

> Die Reichweitenbegrenzung auf 100 Metern für 'Gedankenkontrolle' in Instanzen wurde entfernt.


Also DAS ist mir ja mal neu.....
Die Reichweite von Gedankenkontrolle war schon immer nur 20 (!) Meter.
Ist ja schön dass die Begrenzung auf 100m entfernt wurde


----------



## IceDregan (13. April 2007)

Na da lassen wir uns mal überraschen wie  sich das ganze ingame auswirkt.


----------



## Elx (13. April 2007)

öhm jo ma sehen wie das is bin atm def werd ma umskillen zum testen aber irgendwie das mitm loosen kann ich jetzt aus deiner sicht nich verstehen...
und dmg dealer könnma sowieso sein wenn man richtig geskillt is und mehr dmg als n mage zu machen is auch schaffbar^^

aber ma sehen wie es wird FU BLIZZ

mfg Elx


----------



## Nakatochi (14. April 2007)

Hi

Wie einer meiner Vorposter schon beschrieben hat "krieger können so gut wie nichts" ( bin auch Krieger ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Ich habe aus verzeiflung einen Jäger angefangen und der macht auf lvl 31 schon extrem mehr schaden als ich damals mit meinem krieger angefangen habe. Und jetzt das wenn Blizz uns nur noch zum opfer machen will bitteschön, dann gebt uns weniger lifepoints und noch schlechtere Fähigkeiten damit wir wenigsten die anderen spieler nicht belässtigen weil wir zulange brauchen um zu sterben und bloss keinen schaden bei ihnen verusachen.

MfG
Ein Extrem generfter Krieger

P.S 
zu meinem voerposter ELX das will ich sehen das du mit einem Krieger mehr schaden machst als ein 70er mage.
_______________________________________________
Wer die Aggro hat darf sie auch Behalten


----------



## Mage92 (14. April 2007)

Elx schrieb:


> öhm jo ma sehen wie das is bin atm def werd ma umskillen zum testen aber irgendwie das mitm loosen kann ich jetzt aus deiner sicht nich verstehen...
> und dmg dealer könnma sowieso sein wenn man richtig geskillt is und mehr dmg als n mage zu machen is auch schaffbar^^
> 
> aber ma sehen wie es wird FU BLIZZ
> ...




mehr dmg als ein mage?Oo
niemals!!!^^

naja hab kein krieger
und bei mages wurde nich allzuviel oda erwähnenswertes geändert
nichts um sauer zu sein oda sich zu freuen(bei mages)
...najo bei den kriegern hab ichs mir noch nich anngeschauht was gefixed wurd. 
scheint aba ziemlich schlimm zu sein
und im ingame beschweren sich auch viele...

achja noch zum epic flugmount...
wenns billiger gemacht wird fänd ichs ziemlich unfair..
da viele wie sau gefarmt haben um das ding zu kriegen
und man schon en bisl in shattrath damit zeigen konnte ,dass man was erreicht hat^^


----------



## Utgir (14. April 2007)

Och da tun mir die armen kleine Palas aber mal sowas von leid. Och ihr kleinen Dosenwürstchen ihr hat euch doch der böse Onkel Blizz mal mit nem Patch etwas schwächer gemacht, ach das tut mir aber leid. Wurdet ja auch noch nie bei nem Patch verbessert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Wenn ihr mich mal fragt solltet ihr noch viel mehr heruntergeschraubt werden.


Da ich nen Def Tank als Mainchar spiele finde ich es auch absolut sch....e was die von Schneesturm da schon wieder mit uns treiben ich finde gerade Dudu´s ( ja ich weiß was es heißt deswegen schreib ichs ja auch^^) können ruhig so stark bleiben wie sie sind aber macht dann bitte mal ne realistische Verbesserung mit den Tanks damit wir da wieder einigermaßen gleich ziehen.


Gruß Utgir


----------



## Dânîel-Nefarian-Horde (14. April 2007)

also das müsste uns krieger zustehen:
-Billigeres mount
-mehr schaden und genau soviel wie ein mage oder die anderen
-Schmied: besseres skillen und mehr erze
-rüstung die zauber mit 50% reflektiert
-besseres fearen bis zu 10 gegner
-bessere DmG attacken
- besseres tanken in Waffen und Furor skillung das man nicht umskillen muss
- effekt der alle gegner im umkreis des Kriegers umwirft und für 10sek. betäubt
- ein schlag der einen gegner durch die luft ungefähr 20m fliegen lässt
- gleichstellung mit dudus 
________________________________________________________________________________

So das müssten wir bekommen Also leute wir Krieger lassen uns net unterkriegen habe ich recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und Jeryhn du hast voll recht


----------



## Kopaka (14. April 2007)

Da ich WoW noch nicht so lange spiele, höre ich immer "Ja, vor Patch XY, da war das noch so, dass..." und jetzt kann ich das mal sagen :-)


----------



## Wegar (14. April 2007)

Naja die Änderung am Schamie Freizauber gefällt mir ja mal gar nicht -.-


----------



## ZeroQool (14. April 2007)

Und Priester sind genau so Scheiße wie vorher ....


----------



## Averageman (14. April 2007)

Danke für den Thread. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dat Vio (14. April 2007)

Hallöle zusammen!
Also zu dem Patch allgemein kann ich nur sagen, dass Blizz sich anscheinend wirklich mal Gedanken gemacht hat und auf das Gemecker und die Vorschläge der User eingegangen zu sein scheint!
Natürlich sind, aus Sicht der jeweiligen Spieler, nicht nur positive Änderungen dabei aber damit muss man wohl Leben. 
Ich persönlich habe eine 70er Schurkin und trotz ewigem generfe, total fehlendem crowd control (abgesehen von Kopfnuss und Blenden, was aber in der Regel auch nicht allzuviel bringt), und immer mehr Gegnern die einfach ma just for fun Verstohlenheitsentdeckung haben spiele ich diesen Char sehr, sehr gerne! Ich finde auch das oft die Fähigkeiten der Klassen einfach überbewertet werden. Je besser der Spieler desto besser der Char, ohne irgendwem hier irgenwas vorwerfen, oder irgendwen beleidigen zu wollen!

Naja und zu den "Krieger können garnix mehr" Posts:
Mir ist eigentlich nicht groß aufgefallen dass Krieger nach den letzten Patches irgendwie schlechter sein sollten als vorher. Und ich denke auch dass die Änderung von einigen wenigen Talenten nicht wirklich Ausschlaggebend für das Abschneiden einer Klasse ist. Im PvP wird man weiterhin mit fiesen Crits von Furys mit Zweihandwaffen weggebrezelt (und auch werden) und im PvE ist es mir persönlich auch mal sowas von egal wer oder was als Tank fungiert, solange der Spieler seine Klasse beherrscht und schön alle Mobs bei sich behält   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Nakatoschi: Ich hab auch noch ne Jägerin angefangen und dass du da mehr Schaden machst und wahrscheinlich auch leichter höhere Gegner killen kannst als mit manch anderer Klasse (Schurke z.B. auch) scheint ganz normal zu sein und liegt wohl eher weniger an deinem Krieger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Dânîel: Der ein oder andere Vorschlag von dir is ja recht nett und ich würd mich auch dafür aussprechen aber warum zur Hölle sollten Krieger ihr Mount billiger und mehr Erze bekommen als ein Schurke, ein Magier, ein whatever? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mir geht das zwar auch ein wenig auf die Nerven, dass Hexer und Palas die Mounts quasi hinterhergeworfen bekommen und sich jetzt auch noch die Druiden jegliches Flugmount sparen können aber ich finde dann sollte die Änderung da geschehen und nicht bei irgendeiner anderen Klasse...aber darüber könnte man jetz ja Stunden diskutieren ^^

Naja soviel erstmal von mir dazu. Ich hoffe nicht zu viele Leute verärgert zu haben! *talent dazu hat*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Lieben Gruß
Dat Vio


----------



## sphero (14. April 2007)

Wurd auch Zeit dass die IMBA Hunter nochmal generfed wurden, echt mal! ...also, der Zeitpunkt an dem Blizzard mich am Allerwertesten küssen kann rückt immer näher...

Auf auf ihr Helden, WAR online wartet ^^ Nicht jammern, tut einfach mal was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Travion (14. April 2007)

is ja alles schön und gut aber die abschwächung von zauberraub is ne unverschähmtheit!!
die meisten zauber hat man sich doch nur geklaut dass sie einem selber was bringen und jetzt ...


----------



## zwetsche (14. April 2007)

> Magier noch schlimmer eh schon immer imba gewesen dmg dealer sheepen und jetzt auch noch unsichtbar werden können. Hexer haben ein pet ham ihr mount hinterher geschmissen bekommen können immer fearen *und ham seelensplitter*.



was bitte ist schön daran als hexer seelensplitter zuhaben? ich finde es lästig.
das mit dem mount ist auch nen witz (bis auf das 40.^^) mein 60 war mindestens genau so teuer wie ein händler mount.

zum krieger problem muss ich sagen ka was ihr habt mit richtiger skillung hängst du fast jede dmg klasse in inis ab, wow ist nunmal nen gruppenspiel es kan nicht jeder alles machen also kan nen krieger auch nicht tanken und noch erster im DM sein. das wird in jeden rpg so sein. sicherlich hat man als deff krieger im PvP nicht viel zulachen ist halt ne pve skillung.

ansonsten gefallen mir die änderungen gut auch wenn manche sachen für hexer nicht so toll sind zb. fluch der sprachen und die insignie aber der rest ist ok vorallem das die pets gespeichert werden beim fliegen^^und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe auch die petkills ep und loot abgeben. macht das ziehen von twinks einfacher.

mfg


----------



## RaZoR 361 (14. April 2007)

Wo kann man dann diese Epic flugform Quest annehmen für den druiden??? 

MFG


----------



## Clamev (14. April 2007)

Wegar schrieb:


> Naja die Änderung am Schamie Freizauber gefällt mir ja mal gar nicht -.-


hey komm ich mein Schamis sind doch eh derbe imba ihr habt doch wohl keinen grund zum rumheulen
ebenso wie die imba hexer 

Warrior ftw!!!!


----------



## Khatoran (14. April 2007)

Zu der Frage wo die Q für die Druidenflugform startet...??? öhm beim Lehrer vllt?! xD
Und dann hätt ich ne Frage, ich bin Schneider und hab mir das Zauberfeuerset hergestellt, jetzt steht unter Blasc das deren Brustteile in Roben geändert werden, stimmt das??? Die ganze Gilde nennt mich im Kara raid Zirkuszelt weil das scheiss set soo bunt is!! Wenn sowas schon soo imba is kann es doch auch gut aussehen also BITTE BITTE ändert das!! Steht nähmlich nix in dem Berufe-Thread aber hier daaaa stehts klar und deutlich! bitte macht es wahr, ich will ne Robe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_____________________________



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Banner - Revo


----------



## Taikunsun (14. April 2007)

hey eigentlich sehr gut der patch nur wo bleibne die schneiderer da kommt garnichts mehr hinzu oder wie


----------



## Lorille (14. April 2007)

Taikunsun schrieb:


> hey eigentlich sehr gut der patch nur wo bleibne die schneiderer da kommt garnichts mehr hinzu oder wie



Schneider können ihr T7 schneidern, reicht das nicht?

Ansonsten, zum Kotzen, nerft die Krieger immer weiter, nc.


----------



## Nakatochi (15. April 2007)

HE Da Vito

Ich heiße Nakatochi ohne "s" aber egal jeder kann sich mal verschreiben.

Zu deiner Antwort:
Es kann nicht angehen das ich mit meinen Krieger in dem lvl Bereich wo mein Jäger jetzt ist mir so gut wie immer einen Mitspieler suchen musste der mit mir die q macht weil ich ohne jemanden armselig gestorben wäre. Aber mit meinen Jäger da durchlaufe als wäre ich Gott ( gut ist übertrieben ich weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) .
Ich weiß auch das WOW ein Gruppen spiel ist "um lässtige anmerkungen vorzubeigen" aber ich möchte auch alleine etwas vorankommen.

Ich weiß nicht wie viele wispher ich bekommen habe wo es hieß: "Das habe ich gestern alleine gemacht "
Zwei sekunden später: "Oh sehe du bist Krieger vergiss es schaffste nicht alleine " und ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hinterher.
Das kot%&t mich langsam an. Ein Krieger ist für mich eine Person die hin haut und es hat sich erledigt.
Ich will keinen Button wo "Win" draufsteht aber wenigstens an die anderen Klassen angepasst.
Ja ich weiß viele sagen jetzt passt doch oder du spielst deine Klasse nicht richtig, aber das ignoriere ich einfach da keiner eine Klasse perfekt spielen kann " das ist eine tatsache " und jeder der was anderes sagt ist kein noob oder loser sondern soll sich mal die realität anschauen. Kla ich spiele meine Klasse nicht perfekt. Aber von Blizz nur abgeschwächt zu werden regt mich auf so gut wie jeder Patch die Krieger das weniger und das, nerft mit der Zeit und macht keinen Spaß mehr. Jaja die anderen bekommen auch nerfs aber auch buffs, aber wir Krieger zu selten und dann so schwache das es sich nicht bemerckba macht.
Dann aber wieder nach zwei Patchs einen stärkeren Nerf bekommen weil wir mal einen Mage oder Pala platt gemacht haben.


So das tat ma gut werde weiter die Diskusion verfolgen und hoffe das die anderen nicht Krieger einen Krieger mal anfangen und selber sehen wie es ist.


P.S.
Habe in einem Forum gelesen das in letzter Zeit mehr und mehr Kriegern die Mobs weglaufen weil die anderen Klassen teilweise zu viel Schaden machen.

MfG
Nakatochi


__________________________________
Wer die Aggro hat darf sie auch behalten


----------



## Silgard (15. April 2007)

Is dochn Nice Patch ^^


----------



## Opaelf89 (15. April 2007)

Mal ne andere Frage wie sieht das aus kan man mit den neun Patch dan auch  in der alten welt fliegen !!!!!! 

Das wär noch 1000 mal geiler >(°_°)<


----------



## Nakatochi (15. April 2007)

nee kann man nicht



________________________________
Wer die Aggro hat darf sie auch behalten


----------



## Gorotto (15. April 2007)

Also...

Aus meiner sicht für mich Persöhnlich ein gelungener Patch (Bin Jäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und freue mich schon auf die ein oder anderen neuen Talente/Fähigkeiten besonders gefällt mir als passoinierten Beasmtaster das neue Tier Heilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu der sache mit Kriegern (hab selber 48er Twink Krieger) ihr tut mir wirklich leid (also jeder der einen Krieger als Main zockt) wenn ich mit meinem Twink unterwegs bin und mir wirklich gut überlegen muss mmh pack ich die 2 mobs da vorne oder lass ich es doch lieber sein und das dann mit meinem Jäger vergleiche 1 Mob Falle den anderen killn dann vergeht mir immer spätestens nach 1-2 Quests die lust am Twinken, wunder mich bis heute wie ich es geschafft habe den auf lvl 48 zu bringen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber lasst euch nicht unterkriegen sollte sich der Patch so arg negativ auswirken werden eure Amreikanischen Kollegen bestimmt genug Druck machen das ihr nach dem nächsten Patch wieder vorne mitmischen könnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opaelf89 (15. April 2007)

Jo ( auch Jäger ^^ ) ich finds nur ein wenig schade das man auf dem alten teil nicht fliegen kann .

Naja dan ist es besser das ich bzw. wir jäger neue skills bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phaxy (15. April 2007)

nachdem der patch 2.10 schon auf den amerikanischen test-realms drauf ist, müsste doch eigentlich schon bekannt sein, wie genau die questreihe der netherdrachen weiter läuft. damit meine ich wie viele folgequests noch kommen, ob darunter viele elitequests sind oder ob man am schluss sogar einen ganzen raid brauchst. weiss man da schon genaueres?


----------



## maliko (15. April 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  oh mein gott WTF!??!

Ich spiel schon immer seit der ersten minute nen krieger aber jetzt reichts mir ich hol mir jetzt herr der ringe online und scheiss auf wow!! Das kann ja wohl nicht angehen was wollen sie immer von nem krieger wieso werden wir mit jedem patch generfed??
Erst war ich immer deff tank und hab getankt und null schaden gemacht  jetzt tanken natürlich die palas und druiden können sie auch viele besser pala = AE tank Druide viel mehr rüssi und lifepoints! Hab auf fury umgeskilled mach jetzt bischhen dmg "bisschen" mit 5000 tränken bisschen mehr! Echt hab so was von die schnauze voll das gibts nicht!!!


Kündige meinen Account und hör auf denen beim reich werden für scheisse bauen zu helfen!!

MFG


----------



## Lorille (15. April 2007)

Die Krieger werden mal wieder für das High-End-Equip generft. Blizzard haben wieder gesehen, wie unglaublich ein MS/Deathwish-Build abging und haben daran gedreht - und dabei natürlich alle Krieger vergessen, die nicht mit 1xx dps-Waffen durch die Arena fetzen und dicken Heal-Support haben. Ich hoffe, das daran noch gedreht wird.


----------



## Littlesmoke (15. April 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Machten denn krieger noch schwächer echt ey schlaghagel nur noch 25% und toteswunsch und wutanfall stacken net mehr was für ein bullshi....


----------



## ThomasO (15. April 2007)

Nakatochi schrieb:


> ...
> P.S.
> Habe in einem Forum gelesen das in letzter Zeit mehr und mehr Kriegern die Mobs weglaufen weil die anderen Klassen teilweise zu viel Schaden machen.
> 
> ...



Das ist ein wirkliche grosses Problem, dem auch nicht mit Spott oder ähnlichem Herr zu werden ist, weil zu schwach und oder zu lange abklingzeiten. 
Die Stoffi beklagen sich dann gerne, das man nicht die Aggro hält und Sie selbst was auf die Nase bekommen. Anstatt stehen zu bleiben und die Mobs wieder einzufangen, rennen diese dann noch weg und der Krieger dann hinterher. 
Danach wird sich dann auch noch beklagt.
Ich sag dann nur "Bleib gefällist stehen und fang dir ruhig nen schlag ein".
Als Krieger ist man aber meist der Dumme und der Schuldige wenns nen Wipe gibt.
Mit dem kommenden Patch, wird es nicht besser.

Ich will anständige Rüssis, die mich vor Zauberschaden zumindest teilweise schützen und ich will mehr Damage machen, egal wie geskillt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rapido89 (15. April 2007)

ich werd mir erst mal wenn ich 70 bin das normale  flugmout holen für 900g







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talmir (15. April 2007)

grüsse! 

sagt mal was is eigentlich mit euch kriegern los?  ihr haut im pvp schaden raus das einem schlecht wird.
ich sehe keinen einzigen kreiger mehr der nicht mit einer waffe vom meisterschmied herumläuft,(monsichel,löwenherzklinge usw)  und damit imba dmg raushaut. 
ihr weint herum und herum nur was in fast jedem bg abgeht bei euch kriegern is doch voll krank.  

ne 2h waffe mit 123 dps ?!?  wo soll das hinführen?  
was gibts denn überhaupt für wirklich starke wummen oder bögen usw?

79,1 dps hat die arenaarmbrust, das is doch lame im vergleich. . . .

ich bin froh das mich krieger nich mehr mit 3 hits niederkloppen können ohne wirklich an hp zu verlieren und ich endlich mal ne besser chance hab

mfg


----------



## Lorille (15. April 2007)

Talmir schrieb:


> grüsse!
> 
> sagt mal was is eigentlich mit euch kriegern los?  ihr haut im pvp schaden raus das einem schlecht wird.
> ich sehe keinen einzigen kreiger mehr der nicht mit einer waffe vom meisterschmied herumläuft,(monsichel,löwenherzklinge usw)  und damit imba dmg raushaut.
> ...



123dps ist SSC-Status, im Moment sehen vielleicht 5% der Spieler SSC von innen. Würde mich mal interessieren, wie wenige überhaupt die Vorquest haben. Die normale 2hand hat 105dps. Um diesen Wert überhaupt umsetzen zu können, müssen wir an den Gegner, in den Nahkampf. Das bedeuet, wir müssen durch Dragon's Breath, Wucherwurzeln, Scatter Shot, Frostnova, Frostbolt, Mindflay etcpp. Aus deinem Post entnehme ich, dass du Jäger spielst. Schon mal gehört, das du ne Eisfalle legen kannst? Dir ist schon klar, dass deine Schüsse ne höhere Reichweite als mein Ansturm haben? Dass dein Wing Clip mehr verlangsamt als mein Hamstring?

Mich würde dein Gear interessieren. Wahrscheinlich wieder so ein Lowskiller der mit 7000 HP und 0 Resilience ins Schlachtfeld geht und sich wundert, wenn er von Kriegern mit epischen Schmiedewaffen (teuer und zeitaufwändig) und gutem Gear gepwnt wird. 

Der Nerf ist nicht tragbar, vor allem das Entfernen des Stackens von Enrage mit Deathwish, da es fast jede Furyskillung betrifft.


----------



## Talmir (15. April 2007)

meine liebe lorille

ich will über mein gear nicht wirklich reden

nur soviel zu mir. ich hab vor über 5 jahren mit DAOC angefangen und bis wow immer nen krieger gespielt. ich spiel nur pvp weil mir pve zu langweilig ist ( nach dem 20en clearen der raid ini kanns ja fast jeder und es gibt nix neues). 

ich spiel nen jäger weil der einfach von den möglichkeiten her ein wirklich guter char ist. 

BM 4tw !

ich bin mit diesem nerv deshalb einverstanden da es doch nich sein kann das manche krieger auch wenn sie "nur" die 105 dps waffe haben sich durch horden von spielern metzeln können ohne wirkliche probleme damit zu haben. ich sag das deshalb weil ich es quasi jeden tag im AV sehe wo sich so manche krieger mal wieder durch ne grp spieler schnetzeln 

ich bin gespannt wie sich das auswirken wird auf den bgs und den arenen.

wenigstens funzen die insignien nimmer gegen eisfalle wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. da kannste wenigstens wieder mal auf distanz kommen.

mfg


----------



## Narvelius (15. April 2007)

also hier mal meine Meinung ich armer holypala mit normalen equip aus den instanzen (gehe alles nicht heroisch als soloheiler).
den Holypala zu beschneiden und zu kastrieren und gleichzeitig den Priester noch besser zu machen ist megamüll. Ein Bsp ein holy/disc geskillter priest kann etwa 80%-90%  des schadens machen den ein shadow priest macht und nebenher fast so gut heilen wie ein vollheiler ist halt nur schneller oom ups jetzt bald nichtmehr... also wo bin ich als pala besser als ein priester beim manaverbrauch/manareg ach das haben sie ja geändert... ganz zu schweigen von dem Manaverbrauch und vor allem Zeitverbrauch den ich als Pala haber weil jetzt jeder trashmob spalten ae shout oder was auch immer für einen AE macht.
ich bin ziemlich entäuscht von Blizzard und es wird Zeit das endlich eine ausgewogene Mischung gefunden wird.
PS ich bin auch froh kein krieger zu sein weil mein heal jetzt nahezu IMMER Aggro von irgendwelchen mobs zieht sobald etwa 80% der krieger mit mehr als einem Target konfrontiert wird und das nicht IMMER die schuld des tanks ist.
ganz zu schweigen das meine skillung (45 holy 16 def halt raid und gruppentauglich) 0 schaden macht... ich rede hier von etwa 190-200 dps bei mobs mit 5 lvl weniger als ich selbst es bin da macht mein 40er mage mehr schaden bei gleichem lvlunterschied der mobs.
es wird zeit das die 70er segen der palas um 100% verstärkt werden sonst gibt es nahezu keinen grund mehr palas mitzunehmen nen priester ist ehh viel besser in allem bald.
es muß auch endlich nen vernünftiges 41er talent in den holybaum.
blocken muß nicht nur nen anteil des schaden absorbieren sondern 100%
Rüstung muß auch gegen magie wirken zumindest anteilig
Magie muß blockbar sein
Gruppenheal für den pala zum bsp als 41er talent im holybaum
und endlich mal sinvolle Auren auf 70 und nicht die lächerlichen 10 mehr als mit 60 wie sieht es aus mit 100 oder 120... 
ach die liste ist unendlich lang...
es wird Zeit das die Paladine mal gründlich überarbeitet werden wobei ich zustimme das diess differenziert gemacht wird. und da es scheinbar noch nie mit der pvp ausgeglichenheit funktioniert hat wie wär es endlich mit Skills schaden etc die im pvp und pvm anders gewertet werden wird bei ein paar sachen doch schon ehh so gehandhabt und da ich mal uo nen freeserver mitgescriptet habe weis ich das das nicht soooo das prob ist und kaum auf die performace geht da die meisten pvp sachen ehh auf nem extra server sind schlachtfelder und so und duelle sind auch kaum das problem...


so ewig langes post und sicher kaum dinge die je geändert werden noch gelesen von denen die sich endlich mal gedanken machen sollten was sie mit ihrer zahlenden Kundschaft machen... und das in Zeiten wo HdR Online anläuft... ich hab es schon und schau mir das jetzt mal sehr genau an


----------



## Nakatochi (15. April 2007)

Also Talmir

Wenn du mit lvl 70 "gehe davon jetzt mal aus" als jäger einen Krieger nicht platt bekommst tust du mir leit .
Dann fang nee andere klasse an.
Auch ich habe einen Jäger lvl 31 und habe mit dem einen lvl 39 Krieger ohne viele Probleme platt gemacht und das mehrmals hintereinander. 
Und von durch schnetzeln, ich bitte dich von einem oder zwei hexern dots und du siehst schneller das Gras von unten als dir lieb ist. Bin auch mal ins bg gegangen und auf einen hexer los nach ca. 15sek war ich tot und der hexer hat nur einige hp abgezogen gehabt weil er vor mir weggerannt ist und mir munter im laufen einen dot nach dem anderen draufgeworfen hat. 

Also erzähl nichts denn du scheinst keine ahnung zu haben.
Auch ich bin Furor geskillt und mache gut schaden aber durch eine Gruppe kann ich mich nicht durchschnetzeln und nicht alle Krieger sind schmiede wie du anscheinend vermutest.

MfG
Nakatochi


_____________________________________
Wer die Aggro hat darf sie auch behalten


----------



## Lorille (15. April 2007)

Talmir schrieb:


> ich bin mit diesem nerv deshalb einverstanden da es doch nich sein kann das manche krieger auch wenn sie "nur" die 105 dps waffe haben sich durch horden von spielern metzeln können ohne wirkliche probleme damit zu haben. ich sag das deshalb weil ich es quasi jeden tag im AV sehe wo sich so manche krieger mal wieder durch ne grp spieler schnetzeln



Ein kleiner Tip: Einfach den Heiler des Kriegers erledigen, dann ist ganz schnell Schluss mit Killing Spree. Den Fehler machen leider 90% der Leute im BG - oh noez, Krieger mit dicker Waffe, schnell Focus, und den Heiler ignorieren. Du kannst einem geheilten Krieger kein schöneres Geschenk machen als ihn anzugreifen. Viel Wut, viel Schaden, viele tote Gegner.

Insignie half btw. noch nie gegen Eisfalle.


----------



## Safirith (15. April 2007)

also als heilig priester fühle ich mich mit diesem patch sehr verarscht


----------



## Talmir (15. April 2007)

ich weiss nicht was ihr alle für ein problem habt? ihr meint immer die eisfalle is die imba lösung für alle unsere probleme als hunter.

wenn du im low lvl bereich nen krieger als hunter schlägst is das schön für dich. 

im gegensatz zu vielen jammmere ich nicht herum,dass der hunter so schwach ist und stärker werden muss, aber das intressiert wohl so keinen.

wenn du meinst nicht jeder läuft mit ner meisterschmiedewaffe rum dann schau doch mal genau im pvp. villeciht biste ja nicht in meinem realmpool. ich sehe 95% aller krieger und palas (ja die auch bis auf die horde palas die sind fast alle ausschlislich heal und stehen immer hinter den kriegern) nur mit solchen teilen herumlaufen wenn ich ins AV zb gehe. 

du sagst ich soll ne andere klasse spielen wenn ich keinen krieger down bekomme? wieso sollte ich als hunter eigentlich auf nen krieger gehen? mein job ist es heiler und dd zu töten was will ich an nem dps monster das platte trägt? 

ihr könnt nach dem patch sowieso anstürmen und abfangen ohne das crowed control auf euch wirken also das wird sich sicher auswirken zwar nich viel aber naja.

mit einer rapiden erhöhung der aggro beim tanken eines def krieger wäre wenigstens der def krieger wieder ein nötiger bestandteil eines raids. villeicht denkt blizz eines tages mal darüber nach wenigstens eine skillmöglichkeit des kriegers wieder atraktiv zu machen.

ich will hier nich länger herumjammern. ich finde den patch gut und die betazeit von BC geht dann wohl endlich dem ende zu.

mfg

wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf diese natürlich behalten


----------



## Lorille (15. April 2007)

Talmir schrieb:


> ihr könnt nach dem patch sowieso anstürmen und abfangen ohne das crowed control auf euch wirken also das wird sich sicher auswirken zwar nich viel aber naja.



Für die Zeit des Abfangens wirkt das nicht, weil das dann verbuggt war. Davor und danach wirken sie.


----------



## ThomasO (15. April 2007)

Talmir schrieb:


> grüsse!
> 
> sagt mal was is eigentlich mit euch kriegern los?  ihr haut im pvp schaden raus das einem schlecht wird.
> ich sehe keinen einzigen kreiger mehr der nicht mit einer waffe vom meisterschmied herumläuft,(monsichel,löwenherzklinge usw)  und damit imba dmg raushaut.
> ...



Du Spielst aber nicht das gleiche Game wie ich!!!!

Was nützt dir übrigens ne Waffe mit nen Haufen DPS, die nicht jeder hat wie du meinst, ich zum Beispiel nicht, wenn nen Jäger oder nen Mage dich einfriert und dich mit Schüssen/Zaubersprüchen zudeckt, und die Rüstung dich nicht genügend schützt vor Zauberschaden bspw. ??? Man ist hinüber eh man bis 5 gezählt hat.

Zudem ist PVP ne andere Geschichte als Dungeons und Gruppen-Q´s , weswegen man das Game hauptsächlich  Spielt.
Ich selbst hab schonmal von Furor auf Waffen umgeskillt, mit einer Deff Skillung werde ich nicht Glücklich (nur damit Heiler weniger zu tun haben -.- ?).


----------



## Nakatochi (15. April 2007)

> du sagst ich soll ne andere klasse spielen wenn ich keinen krieger down bekomme? wieso sollte ich als hunter eigentlich auf nen krieger gehen? mein job ist es heiler und dd zu töten was will ich an nem dps monster das platte trägt?



Ach und was ist wenn kein heiler und dd da ist dann siehste alt aus oder was. Ich nicht weil ich einen Krieger gut legen kann.

Und was dir vieleicht unsere Situation klar machen würde " FANG EINEN KREIGER AN " und sehe selbst wie du dich durch Gruppen durchschnetzelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MfG
Nakatochi


_____________________________________
Wer die Aggro hat darf sie auch behalten


----------



## Lorille (15. April 2007)

Anderes Thema:

Datamining hat einiges über die Attunement-Questreihe zum Black Temple hervorgebracht:



> Attunement
> 
> We can suppose that the attunement questline will be started by Akama in Shadowmoon Valley. We can also supose that you will have to do quests for Illidan himself, to prove your allegiance to him and enter the Black Temple.
> 
> ...



Atm könnte wohl nur eine Gilde auf der Welt in den Black Temple.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nakatochi (15. April 2007)

Bitte eine Übersetzung bin nicht der Held in Englisch.

Natürlich wenn jemand lust und Zeit hat wäre nett.


----------



## Kräuterbeutel (15. April 2007)

Endlich hat man etwas zu tun um die 2 Jahre rumzukriegen bis zum nächsten Addon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rfreitag89 (16. April 2007)

Von mir aus könnte man den Patch gleich fallen lasse...für meinen Heiler-Druiden gibts dabei sowieso nur noch einschränkungen was mir das Spielen bestimmt erst garkeinen Spass mehr machen wird. Blizzard gibt mit den hoghen Spielerzahlen an aber wieviele jedesmal sich von WoW verabschieden sagen Sie nie komisch wa? Aber das brauche ich mich auch nicht zu wundern...denn die Entwickler von blizzard haben ja ihr lieben Schami´s die werden so oder so nur immer bevorzugt...


----------



## Tinymoow (16. April 2007)

Wieviel Mist kann man eigentlich schrieben frag ich mich^^

Ersten werden die Schamis nicht bevorzugt,sondern wurden vor BC auch gut genervt wie der Krieger,da die Allianz sie nicht hatte und ständig weinen musste wegen den pösen pösen Schamis.^^ Und ich fand es sehr gut das die Hybridskillungen bei bestimmten Klassen wie Schami und Druide zB nun auch etwas aufgewertet wurden. 
Und was Palas angeht,tja man hat sie als Hordler in den BG's hassen gelernt aber bedenkt das die meisten Palas in Raids hinter euch stehen und euren A... heilen. So Imba sind die gar nicht,vorallem wenn sie Holy geskillt und mit Heilequip rumlaufen. Man kann fast keine Quests ab Schergrat allein machen,weil sie Stunden dauern würden mit dem Schaden den man macht. Als Holy kann man auch NULL tanken,denn trotz 12k Rüssi bekommt man auf die Fresse als hätte man Stoff an bei den berauschenden Parrier,Block und Ausweichwerten die man hat. Der einzigste Vorteil war die Manaeffizienz des Palas im Raid die nun beschnitten wird. Es ist abzuwarten wie gravierend die Folgen des Patches sein werden um das genau abwiegen zu können. Viele der hier die Klappe aufreissen sollten erstmal selber nen Pala spielen um objektiv ne Meinung bilden zu können.
Denn es sind meist die PvP Palas die hier gemeint sind und die haben mit Holys wenig gemeinsam. Und Palas die auf Schutz geskillt sind werden NIE einen richtigen TANKkrieger ersetzen können, sie halten eher die kleineren Adds für ne kurze Zeit von den Stoffis fern und verrecken wie jeder andere auch im Raid wenn sie keine Heilung bekommen dann. 
Ich finde es auch übertrieben das der Krieger beschnitten wird mit fast jedem grösseren Patch seit es WoW gibt, vorallem weil es die Raidkrieger sind denen das Leben schwer gemacht wird. Und damit meine ich Tanks und keine PseudoDDler die nur Mana fressen durch die ganze Heilung die sie bekommen müssen weil sie jedes Spalten etc vom Mob kassieren und nochnichtmal erwähnenswert im Damagemeter erwähnt werden. Jeder der einen gewissen Weg für seine Klasse wählt sollte sich im klaren sein das er irgentwo abstriche machen muss. Holypriester und Palas werden wohl nie zum farmen geeignet sein,oder Deftanks die Dualwield kämpfen werden nie DDler sein. Darum kann man ja auch mehrere Klassen spielen in Wow.
Das hier in dem Patch wieder viele blödsinnige und unnötige Nerfs dabei sind bei den Klassen,Items etc steht ausser Frage, sinnolle Sachen in der Hinsicht kann man von Blizz eh kaum erwarten. 

Aber ihr solltet halt nie vergessen das ihr mit eurer Skillung eine gewisse Rolle übernimmt und dementsprechend auch euren Charakter spielen müsst,nen Allroundcharakter der Damage macht, gut heilt und was weiss ich noch alles können soll,gibts nunmal nicht. Man kann von einer Sache entweder Viel haben,oder von allen ein bissel. Das muss man seiner Spielweise und seinem Umfeld,sprich Gilde,Raidgruppe etc angleichen. Und wenn man halt nicht allein wegen seiner Skillung weiterkommt,nun WoW ist ein MMORPG und man ist hin und wieder auf die Hilfe anderer angewiesen. Wenn man als Maintank oder Mainhealer agiert vielleicht sogar ein bissel mehr als andere. 


MfG

Tiny


----------



## Sezer (16. April 2007)

Hallo,

ja ich sehe den patch als mage mit gemischten gefühlen. zum einen kenne ich die situation das man kaum noch einen vernünftigen deftank für ne instanz findet, und wenn tut der sich schwer  gegen den damage die aggro zu halten. das ist also für raids und instanzen schon ein problem. auf der anderen seite hat es teilweise vorderungen in den posts hier gegeben die finde ich lächerlich. ein tank soll soviel schaden machen wie ein mage?? ja gut aber dann ist er halt kein tank mehr! das der furor generft wird ist schon in ordnung weil dann vielleicht wieder mehr auf def skillen und die fehlen im moment wirklich an allen ecken und kanten.
wenn ich damage raushauen will spiele ich keinen krieger, weil der ist dafür nicht gemacht.
mich nervt eh das bei jedem patch immer wieder geschrien wird, der kann das und der kann das und überhaupt ich will alles können. herrgott nochmal was wäre das für ein erbärmliches spiel wenn wir alle alles könnten.
von diesen unterschieden lebt doch das spiel, und mir ist es völlig klar das ich als mage eben nicht jede klasse im pvp plätten kann. gegen manche sehe ich halt auch alt aus. dafür fallen mir andere klassen wieder leichter.

in diesem sinne buff deftank und nerf furor. 

Gruß
Sezer


----------



## sk4t (16. April 2007)

rfreitag89 schrieb:


> Von mir aus könnte man den Patch gleich fallen lasse...für meinen Heiler-Druiden gibts dabei sowieso nur noch einschränkungen was mir das Spielen bestimmt erst garkeinen Spass mehr machen wird. Blizzard gibt mit den hoghen Spielerzahlen an aber wieviele jedesmal sich von WoW verabschieden sagen Sie nie komisch wa? Aber das brauche ich mich auch nicht zu wundern...denn die Entwickler von blizzard haben ja ihr lieben Schami´s die werden so oder so nur immer bevorzugt...



LoL du kannst bald fliegen.. Was willst du mehr?
Für dich ist es lohnenswert..


----------



## White Jen (16. April 2007)

da kann ich Sezer nur recht geben.
Akzeptiert doch einfach die Veränderrungen. Und schaut nicht immer nur auf die nervs sonder auchmal auf die Verbesserrungen.

Manchmal habe ich das gefühl, ihr wollt nur weinen und lest deshalb nur die negativen Sachen der Patches.


----------



## RaZoR 361 (16. April 2007)

Hi , ^^ 
Ich habe gehört das ab dem nächsten Patch das Reiten lernen 300 nur noch 200g kosten wird und der epic flugmount 5000g stimmt das???


----------



## ThomasO (16. April 2007)

White schrieb:


> da kann ich Sezer nur recht geben.
> Akzeptiert doch einfach die Veränderrungen. Und schaut nicht immer nur auf die nervs sonder auchmal auf die Verbesserrungen.
> 
> Manchmal habe ich das gefühl, ihr wollt nur weinen und lest deshalb nur die negativen Sachen der Patches.



Um es nochmal ganz klar zu sagen.
Für den Krieger wird es nix positives geben, also wie soll ich auf etwas positives schauen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (16. April 2007)

Sezer schrieb:


> in diesem sinne buff deftank und nerf furor.



Dir ist schon klar, dass ein Deftank *nichts* kann? Dir ist schon klar, dass ein Deftank im PvP das Opfer einer *jeden* Klasse ist? Entweder ist man Def aus Überzeugung oder gar nicht. 

In diesem Sinne: Shut up and gtfo.


----------



## GaRocker (16. April 2007)

naja vor bc hatte ich mit warris keine probs *schamie* jetzt muss ich schon drauf achten was die für waffen in der hand halten um mich dann ausm staub zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genauso ists bei druide wenn die in katze bleiben schön und gut aber als bär kaum chance ....

bin verstärker


----------



## Rosco (16. April 2007)

Also ich bin sprachlos.....

Find den Patch einfach mal lächerlich.
Von wegen Hunter wird wieder besser, im PVP sind Hunter vielleicht gut aber im PVE kann man die ja nur in die Tonne treten bzw. garnicht erst mitnehmen. Und durch den Patch ändert sich ja mal garnichts, ich hab langsam keinen Bock mehr auf den Scheiss (sorry für den Ausdruck)

Aber mal ganz ehrlich,erst alles Stark machen, dann wieder alles nerfen,dann wieder verbessern.....  o_O

Ich will einfach wieder DMG machen MAN.


----------



## Lorille (16. April 2007)

Rosco schrieb:


> Also ich bin sprachlos.....
> 
> Find den Patch einfach mal lächerlich.
> Von wegen Hunter wird wieder besser, im PVP sind Hunter vielleicht gut aber im PVE kann man die ja nur in die Tonne treten bzw. garnicht erst mitnehmen. Und durch den Patch ändert sich ja mal garnichts, ich hab langsam keinen Bock mehr auf den Scheiss (sorry für den Ausdruck)
> ...



Abgesehen davon, dass der Hunter der beste Kiter des Spiels ist und viele Heroics trivialisiert und beim Pullen manchmal unersetzlich ist...


----------



## Kwatamehn (16. April 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass der Hunter der beste Kiter des Spiels ist und viele Heroics trivialisiert und beim Pullen manchmal unersetzlich ist...



Und abgesehen davon, daß das Mal verstärkt wird (wie auch immer das genau aussehen wird)-> AP-Bonus wird mit jedem erfolgreichen Treffer stärker.

Das kann uU einen ganz schönen Damageboost geben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Außerdem wird das Tierheilen besser....kommt auch drauf an wie besser...aber kann beim questen/grinden auch eine ordentliche Erleichterung sein.


----------



## Nakatochi (16. April 2007)

Hi

Wie einer meiner Vorposter schon sagte "glaube ich jedenfalls will nicht alles lesen" bald kommen einige neue Online Spiele raus.

Werde den Patch noch abwarten wie es dann mit meinem Kriger/Jäger geht und wenn nicht bin ich weg und probier eins von denn anderen Spielen aus.

MfG
Nakatochi


___________________________________
Wer die Aggro hat darf sie auch behalten


----------



## Gonsi (16. April 2007)

Moin moin,

Also, an alle die hier nur rumweinen, weil ihre Klasse genervt wird, oder weil andere Klassen ja irgendwas besser können als sie, hört das Spiel auf zu spielen ihr seid kein Verlust...

Ich gehe mit meiner Gilde recht erfolgreich Kara und Heroic Inzen und unsere Tanks haben keine Probs beim Aggro halten. Wenn euch irgendwelche PvP 3 min Mages beim Pullen durch Pyros die Aggro klauen is das klar und hat nix mit schwachen Kriegern zu tun, sondern mit Noob DD`s ohne KtM oder ähnliche AddOns

DeffTanks machen keinen Schaden! Wenn ihr Nahkampfschaden machen wollt spielt nen Schurken...

Von unseren DeffTanks weint keiner rum. Spiele zwar nen Schurken und habe auch noch nie nen Tank gespielt
aber wenn alles so schlimm wäre würde ich Gildenintern da sicher auch was von mitbekommen.

MfG Gonsi

Rechtschreibfehler sind zur belustigung der Allgemeinheit beabsichtigt.


----------



## Lorille (16. April 2007)

Gonsi schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Also, an alle die hier nur rumweinen, weil ihre Klasse genervt wird, oder weil andere Klassen ja irgendwas besser können als sie, hört das Spiel auf zu spielen ihr seid kein Verlust...
> 
> ...



Wenn der Krieger nur als Deftank gedacht ist, weshalb hat dann jedes Top20-5on5-Arenateam weltweit einen MS/DW-Krieger in seinen Rängen?


----------



## Dalmus (16. April 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> [*]Die Drop-Rate von Essenzen       (Erde, Feuer, Luft, Wasser, Leben) wurden deutlich erhöht. Kreaturen der       Scherbenwelt, die zuvor Partikel bei sich trugen, haben nun auch eine       Chance Essenzen zu droppen.



Um mal ein wenig vom Drui-Krieger-Thema weg zu kommen...
Sehe ich das richtig, daß damit nicht die Uressenzen, sondern die "alten" Essenzen gemeint sind?
Mit fehlen in der Auflistung irgendwie Mana und Schatten...


----------



## Gonsi (16. April 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Wenn der Krieger nur als Deftank gedacht ist, weshalb hat dann jedes Top20-5on5-Arenateam weltweit einen MS/DW-Krieger in seinen Rängen?



Wenn das so ist, warum weint ihr dann das ihr keinen Damage macht? No Skill? No Equip?

MfG Gonsi


----------



## Thoralfus (16. April 2007)

jep damit sind die essenzen gemeint nicht die urteile  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (16. April 2007)

Gonsi schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist, warum weint ihr dann das ihr keinen Damage macht? No Skill? No Equip?
> 
> MfG Gonsi



Wir *beschweren* uns, dass wir jedesmal noch weiter generft werden. Der 1.0 Krieger wäre der König von WoW - unaufhaltsam. Jetzt sind wir alleine Kanonenfutter gegen manche Klasse und im Team stark. Working as intended.

Und gegen jeden, der mir mit "No Skill" anfängt würde ich gerne mal ein Duell oder ne Arena machen. Das sind meistens die, die nach drei Hits weinend im Dreck liegen. Der Krieger ist immer noch stark, allerdings nur der MS/DW Krieger. Der PvE-Fury wird sinnloserweise generft.


----------



## Centekhor (16. April 2007)

Rosco schrieb:


> Von wegen Hunter wird wieder besser, im PVP sind Hunter vielleicht gut aber im PVE kann man die ja nur in die Tonne treten bzw. garnicht erst mitnehmen.



Ja, nen Hunter nimmt keiner gern mit (ums mit Barlows Worten zu sagen "Autoshot-afk" ... hat IMMER Use usw.) ... aber fähige Jäger sind gern gesehen ...

Dein Char hat die Klasse Jäger?
Dich will keiner mitnehmen?

Ergebnis:
Entweder bist du unskillig oder unerträglich ...


----------



## RaZoR 361 (16. April 2007)

Mal ne ganz andere frage...

Wird ab dem next patch das flugreiten lernen Skill 300nur noch 200g kosten und das Epic flugmount 5000g???

pls antworten ^^

MFG ANETHERON  4 Ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (16. April 2007)

RaZoR schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz andere frage...
> 
> Wird ab dem next patch das flugreiten lernen Skill 300nur noch 200g kosten und das Epic flugmount 5000g???
> 
> ...



Nein.


----------



## Leebzocker (17. April 2007)

Ich find es toll hab einen pala mit fast 30% spellkrit und jetzt pacht ihr die manare bei illmunation auf 50% kann ich rechnen oder bräuchte ich jetzt 60% spellkrit um auf den ung gleichen manabetrag zu kommen?Das ist ja ung. so als würdet ihr sagen alle schurken haben statt 30% krit nur mehr 15%
Naja wie immer wird am pala herumgeschaubt ohne ende ---macht er schaden wird er gepacht heilt der gut wird er gepacht  --egal ich stell mich auch in unterhosen vor die endbosse ----THX blzzard


----------



## Drakojin (17. April 2007)

Leebzocker schrieb:


> Ich find es toll hab einen pala mit fast 30% spellkrit und jetzt pacht ihr die manare bei illmunation auf 50% kann ich rechnen oder bräuchte ich jetzt 60% spellkrit um auf den ung gleichen manabetrag zu kommen?Das ist ja ung. so als würdet ihr sagen alle schurken haben statt 30% krit nur mehr 15%
> Naja wie immer wird am pala herumgeschaubt ohne ende ---macht er schaden wird er gepacht heilt der gut wird er gepacht  --egal ich stell mich auch in unterhosen vor die endbosse ----THX blzzard



Die Rechnung kommt grob geschätzt hin. Aber ich würde da trotzdem kein großes Aufheben darum machen.
Bisher ging ein Pala ja NIE oom. Ich zumindest ned. Jetzt ist es wenigstens etwas gedrückt. Wobei ich nicht glaube, dass der Impact auf die meisten Palas so stark ist. 
Vielleicht whinen die Priester jetzt wenigstens nichtmehr so rum -.-


----------



## Leebzocker (17. April 2007)

Ich find es toll hab einen pala mit fast 30% spellkrit und jetzt pacht ihr die manare bei illmunation auf 50% kann ich rechnen oder bräuchte ich jetzt 60% spellkrit um auf den ung gleichen manabetrag zu kommen?Das ist ja ung. so als würdet ihr sagen alle schurken haben statt 30% krit nur mehr 15%
Naja wie immer wird am pala herumgeschaubt ohne ende ---macht er schaden wird er gepacht heilt der gut wird er gepacht  --egal ich stell mich auch in unterhosen vor die endbosse ----THX blIch ahber vergessen sagen T4 55zauberkritwertung t5 100 zauberkritwertung ----bringt ja jetzt nur mehr 50% das heist ihr wertet diese sets ab^^wie schön --ich kauf mir einen hexer


----------



## Miralix (17. April 2007)

Leebzocker schrieb:


> Ich find es toll hab einen pala mit fast 30% spellkrit und jetzt pacht ihr die manare bei illmunation auf 50% kann ich rechnen oder bräuchte ich jetzt 60% spellkrit um auf den ung gleichen manabetrag zu kommen?Das ist ja ung. so als würdet ihr sagen alle schurken haben statt 30% krit nur mehr 15%
> Naja wie immer wird am pala herumgeschaubt ohne ende ---macht er schaden wird er gepacht heilt der gut wird er gepacht  --egal ich stell mich auch in unterhosen vor die endbosse ----THX blzzard



Dann sauf halt wie alle Heiler mal ne Manapot und gut......momentan verbrauch ich in nem Gruulfight 3-4 da hat der Pala noch immer 50% und das nenn ich dann "Schlag ins Gesicht". 

Auch wenn se nun auf Hordenseite stehen, leiden kann ich se nich die Blechdosen.

Gruß
Miralix
Tauren-Druide
Gul´Dan


----------



## Serefine_1 (17. April 2007)

Dânîel-Nefarian-Horde schrieb:


> also das müsste uns krieger zustehen:
> -Billigeres mount
> -mehr schaden und genau soviel wie ein mage oder die anderen
> -Schmied: besseres skillen und mehr erze
> ...



gut wenn der krieger genau so viel schaden machen dürfte wie ein mage dann möchte ich als mage aber die gleiche rüstung wie ein krieger (OFF Krieger auf lvl64 rüstung ca. 5500, Mage lvl64 780 +540 eisrüstung) aber gut ;-) bin froh das der mage diesmal nicht betroffen ist.

wenn ich mir überlege das der mage insofern mal geändert wurde das die gegner jetzt nach nem krit aus dem freez kommen hat uns seinerzeit das leben auch schwer gemacht und wir haben es auch überstanden.

ich sehe es so das man sich bei jeder änderung neu einstellen muss von daher würde ich lieber vorschlagen das blizz die kosten für umskillen deutlich senkt um sich den patches anzupassen.


----------



## Leebzocker (17. April 2007)

ich stell meine rüstung einfach auf + heal und manareg um und heil dan wieder so viel wie vor dem pacht --das mancher pala mehr in unterhosen heilt als mancher priester oder dudu hat nicht mit illmunation zu tun sondern --der eine kannst der andere nicht . wie nelson von den simson schon sagte--HAHA


----------



## Narvelius (17. April 2007)

Hmmm als überzeugter Holypala (hab beide anderen Palas ausprobiert und auch mit gutem equip versehen gehabt weis ich wo die schwächen und stärken der Skillung liegen) muß ich leider sagen das der ilunerf in raids nicht so den Einfluß hat aber in den ganzen 5 man instanzen wo es auch möglich sein MUß Solo zu heilen und das ist mit einem Pala schwer und geht ordentlich ins mana wenn die gruppe normal skilled ist und wenn neben dem Tank noch nen 2. Nahkämpfer dabei ist wie ein Schurke ist es zu oft der fall das irgendwann entweder mein mana alle ist oder der Schurke tot da der ohne ende ae schluckt.
DESWEGEN finde ich den nerf untragbar da er in rechnung 20-35% der Heilleistung des palas schluckt.
und ich finde dafür steht dem Holypala eine entschädigung zu, weil der vergelter holy geskillte pala oder def/holy Pala (jeweils 18pkt holy) fast genauso gut heilt wie ein 49+ holypala und das kann es ja wohl kaum sein oder? weil die manareg zu 100% ist der entscheidene Vorteil des Heilpalas.
Und was mich immer wundert wieso die Priester immer über zu wenig mana weinen die ham wenigstens manareg anteilig die weiterläuft beim casten... sowas hat der pala nicht zb deswegen muß der pala auf genug manaregitems wert legen ganz zu schweigen das die meisten stoffteile die blau in den instanzen droppen und für heiler gedacht sind um welten besser sind als das was in platte droppt und damit wird der pala auch ver"arscht" weil er muß stoff tragen um nen vernünftigen Healamount zu haben und es wird immer noch rumgeheult das der pala zu viel verträgt.
Um auf ein post zu antworten das etwa sagte man muß sich spezialisieren und nat. ist nen holypala solo nicht zum questen usw geeignet...
Da würd ich voll mitgehen wenn ich als holypala wenigstens weiterhin nen guter Heiler bin.
PS Holypriest mit ein wenig sinvoller pktvergabe können SEHR viel Schaden machen (natürlich nicht so viel wie nen gleichwertig ausgerüsteter mage/schurke aber immer noch welten mehr als nen Holypala)

so noch was ganz anderes worüber Blizz sich mal gedanken machen sollte ist die aggrogenerierung beim Pala. nen guter tank hält gegen nen offkrieger ganz gut aggro aber gegen nen vergelterpala no chance und erzählt mir nix von unvermögen des tanks ich zieh mit ner holy(41)/vergelterskillung(20) locker ohne probs aggro gegen nen tank der nen schurken und feuermage mit links stand hält während ich das RICHTIGE Target haue das ist doch lächerlich! (trotz sdr und nicht sdm...) ganz zu schweigen das ich mit dem equip/skillung kaum schaden gemacht habe im vergleich zum schurken/mage

Fazit entweder macht blizz mal was vernünftiges mit dem pala oder er wird nur noch in schlachtfeldern und den ganz großen raids gesehen solo und 5er instanzen ist der pala murks nach dem patch mit ausnahme vielleicht des defpalas der aber kaum akzeptiert ist weil 90% der leute keine ahnung haben wie sie damit umgehen müssen... (ich geh als defpala hdz2 mit normalen equip und es ist nen easygoing mit der gilde (ohne mage der die adds macht ohne jäger) weil ich die adds halte und sie nach dem großen gekillt wird ausnahme 2.boss aber mit ner rnd gruppe die nicht schlecht equipt war geht das nicht??? ich hab die nase voll davon das der Paladin immer entbehrlicher wird!

PPS zu den Jägern die haben es am leichtesten maximalen Schaden für die gruppe/raid anzustellen und leider hab ich zu viele getroffen die das auch immer wieder beweisen mußten!


----------



## ammi (17. April 2007)

Dânîel-Nefarian-Horde schrieb:


> also das müsste uns krieger zustehen:
> -Billigeres mount
> -mehr schaden und genau soviel wie ein mage oder die anderen
> -Schmied: besseres skillen und mehr erze
> ...


da würde ich doch gerne mal was zu deinen punkten sagen:
-Billigeres mount
ja klar, und die mages und schurken dürfen den vollen preis zahlen wa?!

-mehr schaden und genau soviel wie ein mage oder die anderen
aso ja, dann brauch man ja kein mage und schurke mehr spielen weil nurnoch krieger und priester in den inzen rumlaufen oder was?

-Schmied: besseres skillen und mehr erze
toll, dann will ich aber auch mehr kräuter

-rüstung die zauber mit 50% reflektiert
eure schild da gegen zauber hatn mitn patch klein cd mehr, dürfte reichen

-besseres fearen bis zu 10 gegner
ja klar, im pvp imba?

naja zu den rest sag ich nix, das is blödsinn

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

so und jetzt mal für alle die rumjaulen wegen tank zu schwach und schami imba etc
hier lest euch mal das durch, isn ausn wow forum gepostet von Lunaventae
(link:http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=278437959&sid=3&pageNo=2)



> so, stripe, als Beispiel, nehmen wir den mage, mage darum, weil ich mage pre BC auschließlichj und erfolgreich gespielt hab in raids, ich denke zumindest, auch, dass ich das ser gut getan hab und immernoch genügend wissen über dps/burst dpm verhältnisse zu andren, ausschließlich Hybridklassen hier mal, habe um dir anhand dieses Beispiels die Unterlegenheit eines hybriden gg die kernklasse zu zeigen und dir dann im nachhinein zu erklären, warum hybride nicht wegen ihrer Grunddskills sondern auch nur wegen Talentverteilung, sprich Spezialisrung (! ganz wichtig) mitgenommen werden.
> 
> So, du vrgleichst als n eleschamy mit einem magier..vergisst abr dabei eins...der mage, hatviel größere Auswahl an skills, an talenten auch als der eleschamy der auf 1 Talentbaum, der meist bei raidern rcht gleich aussieht begrenzt ist.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kuhlee (17. April 2007)

Wenn ich von manchen Leuten die Kommentare lese , weiß ich genau ...noch nie ein Krieger gespielt. Vielleicht  mal einen angefangen aber asap stillgelegt. 

Ich gebe mal einen Tipp geht mal auf einem neuen Server , schaut euch an wieviele Krieger da drauf sind. Ihr werdet feststellen das es sehr sehr wenige sind. Dann hinterfragt mal warum. Viele Gründe wurden hier schon angesprochen.

Ich selbst hab 3 Krieger bis zum Endlvl gespielt weil man von mal zu mal mehr lernt und ihn besser spielt. 
Warum regen wir uns auf?  Dazu ein Vergleich, zu anderen Klassen ist zum einen , das Leveln und Farmen schwieriger dann die Repp. Kosten höher, das spielen in Instanzen schwieriger/hektischer gerade jetzt wo die Mages und anderen DD´ler übelste Crits raushauen. Die Schuldfrage in Instanzen wenn es zu einem Wipe führt und zu guter letzt die Entscheidung der Skillung. Off oder Deff den mit dem einen kann man nicht sauber Tanken mit dem anderen is PvP Tabu. Diesen Einschnitt hat keine andere Klasse so wie der Krieger!

Aus diesem Grund spielen wenige Leute den Krieger und alle die sagen *weint net rum* spielen genau aus diesen genannten  Gründen einen anderen Char und dürften in meinen Augen hierzu keine Stellung nehmen.

*Achtung: Spaß*

Mich persönlich trifft der Patch nicht da ich mir lieber einen 2 Tasten Mage Hochlvl, dann hab ich ein Pad mache Dmg, habe kein Stress in Inis und zu guter letzt, wenn ich mal oom bin, mach ich mich unsichtar und regge. 

*Achtung: Spaß*

In diesem Sinne allen viel Spaß beim Spiel


----------



## ammi (17. April 2007)

Naja ich kann ja schon den Einwand verstehen aber ändern kann man da nun auch nix.
Mein bester Kumpel spielt en Tank und ich find den geil!!! (den Krieger, net den Typ xD).
Persönlich hab ich en Mage und auch wenn es nur Spass ist, 2 Tasten-Mage ist nich, man brauch min 3 Tasten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!!

Und ich persönlich hab noch nie dem Tank die Schuld gegeben ausser er konnte wirklich mal überhaupt net tanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

MfG ammi


----------



## Tangelt (17. April 2007)

DIe t6 sets sehn ja mal hammer aus bin voll neidisch die werd ich nie anhaben xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roalith (17. April 2007)

das gewisse kriegerskillungen mit den richtigen equit auf grund dem viel zu hohem dam genervt werden müssen sollte jedem klar sein ,das wenige gut ausgerüstete krieger drunten leiden is wohl ein prob aber leider imo nich zu ändern 

isgesammt muss man sagen das doch wieder mehr kaputt gepatcht wird als heile gemacht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kampfkröte (17. April 2007)

Jetzt möchte ich mich als Krieger bzw. Jäger zu Wort melden.

Zuersteinmal zum Krieger: (bzw nur zum Krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Also:
Ich finde auch dass es recht komisch ist, dass wir Krieger so sehr abgeschwächt werden? Wieso macht Blizz das muss ich mich da fragen. Der Krieger ist meiner Meinung nach die Deffmaschine und sollte da der unumstrittene König sein. Aber was passiert: der Pala und der Dudu ( der ja eh alles in Ar*** geschoben bekommt, sry an die Dudus unter euch, Ihr könnt ja nichts für ) tanken mittlerweile fast besser als der eignetliche Deffer, der Krieger.

Das kann es meiner Meinung nach nicht sein. 
Was sollen wir Krieger denn jetzt noch machen? Werden abgeschwächt im Schaden machen. Können nicht mehr so überzeugend gegenüber anderen Klassen tanken. Haben keinerlei Vorteile, wie z.B. der Dudu, Pala, Hexer, etc.

Nur damit nicht die Frage kommt welche Vorteile haben wir denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dudu->Flugform normal und episch, Reisegestalt auf sehr niedrigem Lvl etc.

Pala->Mounts durch Q, mittlerweile fast so gut wie krieger beim tanken, meiner Meinung nach so gut wie unkaputtbar bei PVP, wenn man z.b.Ws nimmt und einem pala die flagge gibt. OMG wenn ich daran denke 

Hexer->Mount, Pet, auch extrem imba seit dem letzten großen patch vor bc.


Ich will nicht sagen, dass diese Klassen so IMBA sind, sie haben auch Ihre schwächen nur finde ich dass der Reiz am Krieger mit diesem Patch doch sehr schwinden wird. Ich meine der Krieger hat, wie bereits schon erwähnt mit erscheinen dieses Patches so gut wie keine vorteile mehr, bzw. keine gravierenden mehr, dass es sich lohnt den eignetlichen "Tank" zu spielen.


Ich hoffe und denke, dass Blizz diesen , ich möchte es mal Fehler nennen, mit dem übernächsten Patch fixen, bzw anpassen wird. Irgendwas muss mit dem Krieger passieren, damit sie nicht vollkommen von Azeroth bzw der Scherbenwelt verschwinden. 

Ich für meinen Fall werde wohl meinen Jäger weiterspielen und die nächste zeit beobachten was mit meinem guten alten Tank passiert. 

Aber noch ein Satz an alle die die jetzt vorallem im wow forum selber mit ausdrücken, beleidigungen an blizz agieren. Es bringt euch absolut nichts so unkonstruktive kritik in seiten blizz zu schmeissen. Die wenigsten von euch die damit drohen ihren acc zu kündigen, werden dies wirklich tun,. wenn das wirklich immer alle machen würden, die drohen, würde ich wahrscheinlich mittlerweile alleine durch azeroth bzw die scherbenwelt laufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Versucht es einfach wie der Blizz mitarbeiter sagte, mit konstruktiver kritik.

So das wars dann auch schon.
Bitte achtet nicht auf meine Rechtschreibung es ist schon spät und ich sollte langsam in die Heia. Wollte nur noch meinen Senf dazugeben.

MFG Kampfkröte

PS: Bin für Kritik an meinem Beitrag offen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber bitte Konstruktiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ammi (18. April 2007)

also ich mache es jetzt mal so

# Die Effekte von 'Todeswunsch' und 'Wutanfall' sind nicht länger stapelbar.
# 'Schlaghagel' (Furortalent) erhöht jetzt das Angriffstempo um 5/10/15/20/25%. Zuvor waren es 10/15/20/25/30%.

soweit ich das erkannt habe sind das die einzigen beiden minuspunkte fürn krieger
zum 1. punkt, ich denke mal das ist der ausschlaggebende punkt warum sich die meisten aufregen, dazu kann ich leider nix sagen da ich kein tank hab aber sagt mir mal, ist es wirklich so gravierend wenn diese effekte net mehr stapelbar sind?
zum 2. punkte, gut da regen sich auch viele drüber auf aber 5%? machen sich diese 5% wirklich so bemerktbar und den krieger unspielbar?


----------



## Morphiumii (18. April 2007)

Ziemlich lustig was man hier so liest.

Also sorry aber hier jammern die Krieger ja non Stop rum, find ich echt lächerlich.

Zu dem Thema, Druiden können besser tanken: Bullshit, spiele selber nen Dudu lvl70 20k russi, aber davon mal ganz abgesehen dass ich gut Rüstung habe und eventuell auch noch mehr Gegner gleichzeitig tanken kann und nebenbei noch schaden mache. 

Ist der Druide als Tank nicht vorgesehen, da man ihn auch nicht non Stop am leben erhalten kann.

1. Druide frisst mehr kritische Treffer als ein Krieger
2. Druide kann nicht Parieren
3. Druide kann nicht Blocken (kein schild und keine Waffe als Bär)
4. Druide hat bei weitem nicht so viele Fähigkeiten Agro auf zu baun wie der Krieger

Palas sind auch keine besseren Tanks.

1. Kaum fähigkeiten die Agro auf zu bauen.
2. Null Mana = Agro lost
3. Der pala brauch Mana um Agro auf zu baun und um diese auch zu halten, jede Caster Klasse ist irgendwann mal oom, kann einem Krieger nicht passieren.
4. Palas machen einfach keinen Schaden, können maximal einen Gegner zu Tode langweilen.


Fazit, Krieger sind zwar in den 5er instanzen kein Muß mehr außer heroic vielleicht aber in Raids unabdenkbar und auch die Druiden werden eh wieder genurfed, bis die Krieger sich nicht mehr aufregen, dann regen sich die Druiden wieder auf und das Spielchen beginnt wieder bei den Kriegern von vorne.

Blizzard weiß nicht was es heißt eine Klasse zu verbessern, mit der diese jeweiligen klassen Spieler unzufrieden sind. Nein, sie verschlechtern eher alle anderen Klassen und dies wird wohl noch eine weile so weiter gehen. 


Irgendwann sind alle Nahkampf fähigen klassen zu nichts mehr zu gebrauchen.

So, das war mal meine Einschätzung zum Thema Blizzard behebt Bugs.

So, THX Zam nochmal für diese ausführliche Patch-Erläuterung, weiter so^^




MfG Morphi


----------



## Attro (18. April 2007)

hi all erst mal!

krieger wurde echt gnerft aber das wird blizz wieder mal merken das nix mit tanks weiter geht und wieder ändern hoff i mal...

bin selber nen pala war vorher holy^^  jetzt auf schutz skillung und muss sagen mit 15.5k rüssi und 13k life und tanke ich bis zu 6 mobs in ner ini ohne probs meistens werden die gebombt und verlier nicht die aggro...
aber das problem liegt halt das die leute palas nur als healer akzeptieren nachm patch wird das auch nicht mehr der fall sein..

war in karazahn auch tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was witzig war^^

aber der patch hat schutz palas verbessert was sehr nice is aber heal skills verringert ... aber was solls palas wurden nie akzeptiert und werdens auch nicht^^ mehr sag i ned dazu die klassen sollen alle gleich berechtigung haben mages hexer usw die koennen farmen gehn haben nir probs mit gold und die klassen die ned so den dmg haben die stehen immer ohne epics da (blizzz soll den pala wieder epic flug mount schenken^^)
da soll auch was dagegen gemacht werden ka das find ich als pala halt mal so immer gold probs hab^^!

FG  Attro


----------



## Blacknight (18. April 2007)

Grüssle euch 

Aaalso, ich möchte allen anderen Klassen mal sagen, dass warri wirklich das beschissenste ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab den Krieger seit ich wow spiel und das ist schon länger. Ging BWl etc. früher. Nun, seit BC spiel ich den warri nicht mehr. Damals wurde der Tank vollständig verkrüpelt. z.B. Wutgeneration wurde verringert, aber mit dem 41-er Talent konnte man den Nerf sozusagen wieder rückgängig machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auch das verschieben des Taktiker in den Deff Baum ist schlecht, da die Deff leute sowieso die 5 Punkte am Anfang haben durch verbesserte Verteidigung.
Naja wie gesagt, mein Warri ist eingefroren und nun zock ich Jäger, der bald auf 70 ist. Und ich sage euch, es isst kein vergleich. Nur schon die repkosten, das sterben beim gewönlichen farmen/questen, das beim Jäger einfach ausbleibt.

Ich habe auch einen Magier (61), auch viel einfacher als ein Warri.

Fazit: Dass der Krieger nochmals beschnitten wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber mir kanns ja nun egal sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüssle Blacki


----------



## nexus22 (18. April 2007)

Das negative an diesen Patch  überwiegt wohl. Und dieser Tenor zieht sich durch alle Foren in der überwiegenden mehrzahl.
Aber vielleicht hat das dev team oder wer auch immer noch was in petto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vielleicht liegt der user der dies im amerikanischen berufsforum  schrieb nicht so falsch ,wenns so weitergeht 
*Achtung Ironie )

Zitat:
To reduce repair costs for raiders, we have decided to make it so that you can only use 1 piece of armor at a time. Obviously, the benefit is clear, as your repair costs will drop substantially

Zitatende


----------



## Exer (18. April 2007)

Gleich Nachdem ich 70 wurde hab ich mich entschieden mal auf Deff zu speccen und ich kann nur sagen so macht das Tanken mal richtig spass. Allerdings hat das auch gewissen Nachteile, ich muss auf farmen, arena und pvp verzichten. Als Warri wird man einfach ins PvE verdrängt und wenn einem dass keinen spass macht siehts doof aus. Während dem lvln war ich auf MS und hatte da eigentlich keine probs.

Was aus meiner Sicht dumm ist, dass es heisst Krieger halten viel aus. Das stimmt nämlich nur in gewisser weise, wenn z.b. ein magier einen firebolt + instant firebolt macht ist der warri fast instant down. ein krieger sollte also nicht nur körperlichen schaden, sondern auch magischen schaden mit seiner rüstung absorbieren können und wenn es auch nur 20-30% sind, es wäre immerhin schon einiges fairer. 50% zurückzuwerfen oder so ist schwachsinn, dann wären die Mages etc benachteiligt.

Was Krieger in Instanzen angeht sind sie aus meiner Sicht die besten Tanks. Obwohl druiden und palas ebenfalls al MT fungieren können, hat der krieger gewisse vorteile.

- Letztes Gefecht bei einem Boss-Enrage sehr von Vorteilen, da das Leben um 30% erhöht wird und man somit viel weniger schnell down geht
-Schildwall 75% weniger schaden bekommen
-Entwaffnen was bei vielen encountern in Kara / heroic inzen möglich ist verringert schaden um einiges
-Thunderclap/Donnerknall verringer angriffstemp von 4 mobs und erzeugt aggro.
-deff-stance 10% verringerter schaden (das holt die rüstung vom druiden wieder raus)

Fazit: Ein Deff-Krieger ist aus meiner Sicht in PvE unangefochten, dafür im PvP besonders gegen Manaklassen (Hexer, Magier, Hunter, Schami, Pala, Shadowpriester, Druiden) sehr im Nachteil.

PS: Gegen Schurken zu spielen macht mit Deff-Skillung verdammt viel spass weil der mich wenn überhaupt erst nach langer Zeit downbringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ezcalade (18. April 2007)

Morphiumii schrieb:


> Blizzard weiß nicht was es heißt eine Klasse zu verbessern, mit der diese jeweiligen klassen Spieler unzufrieden sind. Nein, sie verschlechtern eher alle anderen Klassen und dies wird wohl noch eine weile so weiter gehen.
> Irgendwann sind alle Nahkampf fähigen klassen zu nichts mehr zu gebrauchen.
> 
> So, das war mal meine Einschätzung zum Thema Blizzard behebt Bugs.
> ...



Dann kann ja bald mein pet tanken..... juhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ne mal ehrlich regt euch darüber nicht auf, Jäger wurden auch genug generft, aber solange man seine Klasse spielen kann seh ich bei keiner Klasse ein wirkliches Problem.....
Wenn mir jemand sagt sie nehmen keinen Jäger mit, da sie keine rnd brauchen dann lache ich....
spielt einfach eure klasse so gut es geht, dann klappt dass alles auch, oder meint ihr wenn ihr rumheult interessiert das wen? Dann würdet ihr ja genauso wie die sein, die wirklich rumheulen weil ihre Klasse generft wird und über die ihr euch aufregt
Also be cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wird schon ; )


----------



## DavexDuke (18. April 2007)

Wirklich ey -.- zum kotzen... 

davor wars noch das mit dem nächsten patch die melee kämpfer sichtlich stärker werden solln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und jetzt  ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

seh ich beim krieger nurnoch abschwächungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ja klasse... ok ich stürme nicht mehr langsam auf dem feind zu sondern normal wuhuuu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber was bringt das mir wenn der mage sich wegportet, ich in die eisfalle renne, betäubt werde, Frostschock abbekomme, verkrüpelndes gift (solarplexus), wucherwurzel oder sonstwas abbekomme -.-


----------



## K0l0ss (18. April 2007)

Auf meinem Server geht das Gerücht um, das die Kosten für den 300er Reitskill (Schnellere FLugmount) gesenkt werden soll...ist das was dran, habt ihr davon acuh schon was gehört?


----------



## Lorille (18. April 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Auf meinem Server geht das Gerücht um, das die Kosten für den 300er Reitskill (Schnellere FLugmount) gesenkt werden soll...ist das was dran, habt ihr davon acuh schon was gehört?



Nichts.

So viel, wie an der Behauptung, dass Krieger imba wären. Ich bin gerade von einem 41er Arkanmage in der Luft gethreehittet worden (ich habe 10000 HP im Offgear). Nach dem Rezz hat er mich *nackt* mit Slow zutodegekitet, ohne dass ich ihn berühren konnte. Balancing ftw.


----------



## ammi (19. April 2007)

Exer schrieb:


> Was aus meiner Sicht dumm ist, dass es heisst Krieger halten viel aus. Das stimmt nämlich nur in gewisser weise, wenn z.b. ein magier einen firebolt + instant firebolt macht ist der warri fast instant down. ein krieger sollte also nicht nur körperlichen schaden, sondern auch magischen schaden mit seiner rüstung absorbieren können und wenn es auch nur 20-30% sind, es wäre immerhin schon einiges fairer. 50% zurückzuwerfen oder so ist schwachsinn, dann wären die Mages etc benachteiligt.



Ähmm... das Magieschild vom Krieger soll kein CD mehr ham laut Patchnotes, also da wird dann 100% des Magieschadens zurückgeworfen.... sollte in meinen Augen reichen oder?


----------



## Lorille (19. April 2007)

ammi schrieb:


> Ähmm... das Magieschild vom Krieger soll kein CD mehr ham laut Patchnotes, also da wird dann 100% des Magieschadens zurückgeworfen.... sollte in meinen Augen reichen oder?



Es ist runter vom Global Cooldown, das heißt, es kann ohne Verzögerung nach Wechsel auf Schild angewandt werden. Der Cooldown ist weiterhin 10 Sekunden und die Kosten sind 25 Wut. 25 Wut gegen einen Magier zu bekommen ist nicht einfach, außer man hat bereits Schaden genommen und dann ist man sehr wahrscheinlich schnell tot. Dazu noch die neue Leuchtturm-Animation, damit auch der gehirnlahmste Magier seine Zauber rechtzeitig abbrechen kann. gg.


----------



## Vipse (19. April 2007)

HUHU!!

Spiele 67 priest und finds dumm mit den kriegern das die schlechter sind !!

zum thema flugmount:bin mir ziemlich sicher das es wieder umgedreht wird in amerika ist des schon so!!

cucu^^


----------



## Lorille (19. April 2007)

Vipse schrieb:


> zum thema flugmount:bin mir ziemlich sicher das es wieder umgedreht wird in amerika ist des schon so!!



Nein, ist es nicht.


----------



## Shintala (19. April 2007)

ammi schrieb:


> -billigeres mount


-Billigeres mount
weil? geh farmen.....
-mehr schaden und genau soviel wie ein mage oder die anderen
learn to play?!?!?! jeder gute offkrieger macht MEHR dmg als so nen kack mage oder schurke......

-Schmied: besseres skillen und mehr erze
wozu?...... 

-rüstung die zauber mit 50% reflektiert
lol...reflexion liegt nachm patch nich mehr aufm GCD...das reicht!

-besseres fearen bis zu 10 gegner
geh sterben.....


----------



## Vipse (19. April 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Nein, ist es nicht.


doch ist es


----------



## Vipse (19. April 2007)

Dânîel-Nefarian-Horde schrieb:


> also das müsste uns krieger zustehen:
> -Billigeres mount
> -mehr schaden und genau soviel wie ein mage oder die anderen
> -Schmied: besseres skillen und mehr erze
> ...




klar und wir priester bekommen pro frage wo uns gefragt wird ob wir inis gehen 1000gold ...lol???


----------



## Lorille (19. April 2007)

Vipse schrieb:


> doch ist es



Statt hier sinnlos Schwachsinn zu verzapfen, beweis es. Komm schon.


----------



## Dalmus (19. April 2007)

Shintala schrieb:


> -mehr schaden und genau soviel wie ein mage oder die anderen
> learn to play?!?!?! jeder gute offkrieger macht MEHR dmg als so nen kack mage oder schurke......



Genau, jeder vernünftige Offkrieger macht mehr Schaden als ein Mage. Ähm, Du spielst schon länger als 1-2 Stunden, oder?
Die einzige Situation wo das wahr ist, ist wenn man mit manch einem Off-Warri in 5er-Instanzen ist, bei dem man sich als Mage lieber die Eier schaukelt und nur hier und da mal castet, weil man sonst auch selbst tanken könnte....

Und zur "Mount billiger"-Diskussion: Lori, gib's auf. Selbst wenn der Patch dann draussen ist kommen noch früh genug wieder alle Nase lang Posts nach dem Motto "Ich hab gehört mit Patch 2.2 soll der Reitskill 300 dann aber endlich auf 2.500 Gold gesenkt werden. Stimmt das?"


----------



## Shadowfly (20. April 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Statt hier sinnlos Schwachsinn zu verzapfen, beweis es. Komm schon.




Da ich leider keiner merkianische Version hab würd ich mich über einen Screen freuen

Also komm Vipse wenn du dir so sicher bist dann her damit würde mich echt interessieren


----------



## Lakmaran (21. April 2007)

Shadowfly schrieb:


> Da ich leider keiner merkianische Version hab würd ich mich über einen Screen freuen
> 
> Also komm Vipse wenn du dir so sicher bist dann her damit würde mich echt interessieren



hier mal die screens vom ptr:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pandur0815 (23. April 2007)

Okay, auch mal von mir ein paar Takte ... um endlich mal mit dem selben Gerede aufzuräumen.

Es stimmt, das der Pala ihr erstes Mount geschenkt bekommen, okay .. das Epic wird mitnichten geschenkt, sondern muss durch ewiges Gequeste und Instanzgänge, sowie unter Aufwendung von ziemlich vielen Ressourcen hart verdient werden. 

Nicht jeder hat ne reiche Hammergilde im Kreuz, das alle erforderlichen Mats für diese Questen bereitstellt, ich habe für mein Epicmount locker 500g gezahlt dazu noch wochenlang rumgeeiert, seitdem sie das epicreiten verbilligt haben, kenne ich mehr als einen Paladin, der sich sein Mount und das Reiten beim Händler gekauft hat, da sich der Stress einfach nichtmehr lohnt.

Zu den restlichen Vorurteilen (wine: der Pala tankt besser, wine: der Pala heilt besser, wine: ...) äussere ich mich jetzt nicht.

Und wenn euer Krieger doch so blöde ist, und der Pala so imba sein soll .. spielt halt nen Pala und merkt wie es wirklich ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vor allem, versucht mal als nicht Holy-Pala in eine Insz mitgenommen zu werden ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Achilleas (23. April 2007)

Mal ne andere Frage!

Wann soll den der Patch den kommen???
Habe es noch nirgens stehen sehen!

gruss achi


----------



## ThomasO (23. April 2007)

pandur0815 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Zu den restlichen Vorurteilen (wine: der Pala tankt besser, wine: der Pala heilt besser, wine: ...) äussere ich mich jetzt nicht.
> 
> ...



- Pala Tankt nicht unbedingt besser, aber zumindest fast gleichwertig!
- Krieger können nicht Heilen, nur mittels Verbände, wo es nix besseres als schwere Netherstoffverbände (3400 LP ) gibt und zudem wird sowas sehr schnell unterbrochen ,und Essen.
- ... ???


----------



## daLord (23. April 2007)

ThomasO schrieb:


> - Krieger können nicht Heilen, nur mittels Verbände, wo es nix besseres als schwere Netherstoffverbände (3400 LP ) gibt und zudem wird sowas sehr schnell unterbrochen ,und Essen.



Ich glaub ihm gings auch nicht um die Krieger im Vergleich sondern um die Heiler Klassen. Da kommt der Pala heilt besser zur Sprache


----------



## pandur0815 (23. April 2007)

ThomasO schrieb:


> - Pala Tankt nicht unbedingt besser, aber zumindest fast gleichwertig!
> - Krieger können nicht Heilen, nur mittels Verbände, wo es nix besseres als schwere Netherstoffverbände (3400 LP ) gibt und zudem wird sowas sehr schnell unterbrochen ,und Essen.
> - ... ???



Aso, alles was ich hier schreibe hat nur für PvE Relevanz, da ich selbt mit PvP nix am Hut habe und auch auf einem PvE Server spiele.

Es wird nie machbar sein, einen ausgeglichenen Hybris zwischen PvE und PvP unter den Klassen zu erreichen, damit sollte man sich abfinden.

Verändere ich die eine Klasse insoweit, als dass sie im PvP besser wird, bekommt sie Nachteile im PvE.
Wir man fürs PvP genervt hat die selbe Skillung in einer Instanz keinen Sinn mehr.

--
Zugegeben, ein voll geskillter Schutzpala ist ein ziemlich guter Tank habe auch nix anderes behauptet, doch leider fehlem im einige entscheidende Fertigkeiten. Sei es nun Sturmangriff, Fernwaffen (was ein entscheidender Vorteil eines Kriegers ist, da ein Bodypull nicht immer angebracht ist), Zauberunterbrechung (einmalig nen Hammer der 6 Sek stunned und dann ne Minte cd hat ist imho keine Konkurrenzskill), kein Rüstungzerreissen, etc. pp.

Klar, Pala kann Tanken und sich heilen .. unabhängig davon das, wenn ich vorne stehe und die Mobs schlagen auf mich ein, die Heilung eigentlich nicht machbar ist, da man andauernd unterbrochen und in der Zauberzeit zurück geworfen wird. Einzig die Blitzheilung klappt, und soviel wie sich nen ungeskillter und nicht auf Heilung ausgerüsteter da heilt (ungefähr 400 Punkte), da werden ihm in der Zeit mehr HP weggeschlagen als dazu kommen. Und ich kann in der Zeit keinen Schaden machen was nahezu die einzige Methode ist mit der der Pala Aggro aufbauen kann. Alles was der Pala macht kostet Mana und diese frischt sich nicht nennenswert auf, da die Tankausrüstung weder Will noch Int hat. Nen Schutzpala hat zwischen 2500 und 3500 Mana .. ne Heilung kostet über 800, jedes Spotten, jedes Siegel, jeder Kreuzfahrer, alles ausser laufen und zuschlagen kostet Mana.

Hat der Pala die Aggro mal verloren ist es brasig schwer diese wieder zu bekommen, da man auf Schutz geskillt und mit Schild ungefähr soviel Schaden macht wie nen Deftank. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ach so tolle und oft erwähnte Gottesschild (oder Angstblase) ist völlig nutzlos wenn man tankt, da es einen kompletten Aggroresett mit sich zieht .. also auch hier kein Vorteil.

Ich kenne nur einen einzige Pala der so gut tankt wie ein Deftank, dieser wird allerings auch schon sehr lange gespielt und ist entsprechend sehr gut ausgerüstet, was eine absolute Seltenheit ist.


Also wenn ich in den Morast oder eine vergleichbare Insz gehe, dann suche ich nen Defkrieger als Tank und keinen Dudu oder Pala .. und ich bin mit Leib und Seele Palaspieler, aber ich kenne auch die Grenzen dieser Klasse sehr gut.


Das ... bezog sich auf das gewine über die Heilfähigkeiten des Palas, über die ich mich nicht auch noch auslassen wollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pandur0815 (23. April 2007)

daLord schrieb:


> Ich glaub ihm gings auch nicht um die Krieger im Vergleich sondern um die Heiler Klassen. Da kommt der Pala heilt besser zur Sprache



Indirekt, mir geht einfach das Halbwissen vieler auf die Nerven ... ewig das lamentieren "Angstblase - Ruhestein" ... eine völlig unbrauchbare Kombination, was bringt es mir wenn man PvP technisch Raided und alle im Stich lässt wenn man plötzlich in if oder sw wieder auftaucht, oder sowas gar in einer Instanz macht?? Ganz großes Tennis ^^

Oder eben das mit dem Mount, bevor es TBC und damit lv70er gab war es verdammt schwer die letzte Mountqueste in Scholo zu schaffen.
Durch die halbe Insz durchschlachten, dann Wellen um Wellen von Untoten aushalten und wenn es nicht klappt, dann gab es keinen unmittelbaren zweiten Versuch, sondern eine Rückreise nach SW und ein Zurücksetzen der Instanz. Von den Kosten habe ich ja schon gesprochen.


Wenn der Pala so superheftig General sein soll, warum spielt dann nicht jeder einen? Warum wird man nie (ausser als Holy) in eine Instanz mitgenommen bzw gesucht, etc.

Ich bestreite nicht, das der Pala eine geniale Klasse ist, da er unheimlich viel kann, aber (das entsprechende Equipment vorrausgesetzt) tankt der Defkrieger effektiver, macht der HM oder Mage mehr Schaden, heilt der Priester besser, da mehr Varianz (HoT, Schild, mehr als zwei unterschiedliche Heilsprüche).

Und das ist gut, denn man kann als Pala ja auch mehr, dann sollte man es auch nicht besser können als die eigentliche Mainklasse


----------



## daLord (23. April 2007)

pandur0815 schrieb:


> Ich bestreite nicht, das der Pala eine geniale Klasse ist, da er unheimlich viel kann, aber (das entsprechende Equipment vorrausgesetzt) tankt der Defkrieger effektiver, macht der HM oder Mage mehr Schaden, heilt der Priester besser, da mehr Varianz (HoT, Schild, mehr als zwei unterschiedliche Heilsprüche).



Ich glaub wenn es um fragliche Fähigkeiten von Hybrid Klassen geht sollte man sich weniger die Palas oder Schamanen angucken sondern die Druiden. Zum Tanken kann ich nichts sagen ausser das ich subjektiv mit bären gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe aber hinsichtlich heilen und dmg kommt man dann vll ins grübeln. Ich schätze den Druiden momentan so ein das es ihm mit einer jeweils einer spezieleln Skillung möglich ist mindestens das Nivea der "Main klassen" einzunehmen. Meine gilde hat letztens mit nem Random Mage lvl 63 und unserm lvl 64 Gilden Katzen Druiden und angeschaltetem DamgeMeters mal nen Instanztest gemacht und der Druide stand am ende sehr deutlich vorne. Mehr als man durch ein Lvl erklären könnte, Auf der anderen Seite gibts immer wieder threads die die Frage aufwerfen ob der Priester besser heilt als der Druide (kann ich auch nix präzises zu sagen). Auss dieser häufung von threads kann man glaub ich ähnliche Schlüsse zeihen wie aus den Krieger vs. bär Tank Threads vor dem nerf. Udn da frag ich mich ob die Hybridiseierung gescheit umgesetzt wird.


----------



## pandur0815 (23. April 2007)

Imho ist der klassischste aller Heiler immernoch der Priester, und diese Rolle sollte ihm weder von einem Dudu, noch einem Schamanen und auch nicht von einem Paladin streitig gemacht werden können.

Blizz sollte nicht hingehen und andere Klassen nerven, sondern statt dessen den (Holy-) Priester mal gründlich sanieren.

Etwas verbesserte Heilfähigkeiten, und dann noch ein wenig Damage wären schon toll. Vielleicht würde man dann auch endlich mal wieder nen Priester finden, der nicht auf Schatten geskillt ist, vielleicht würde man dann auch endlich mal wieder mit einem anderen Heiler als einem Druiden oder Paladin in eine Insz gehen.


----------



## Narvelius (26. April 2007)

hmmm mehr schaden für nen Priester? finde ich falsch weil ein gut gespielter Holy/disc priester im schadensbereich eines eismage liegt (wenn beide gleich ausgerüstet sind und die ae efekte des mages nicht einsetzbar sind) heilen kann diese skillung soundso und wenn man 2 equips hat ist man damit ziemlich gut unterwegs ob solo oder in instanzen also hört endlich auf für den Priester mehr schaden zu fordern... und spielt mal eine runde nen holy geskillten Paladin oder nen defkrieger das IST wenig schaden ohne jegliche Konkurenz nach unten...
Was die Heilkapazität des Holypalas ausmacht ist der MAnareg und Mana(wenig)verbrauch der sich ausschließlich in langen Kämpfen wiederspiegelt UND der Pala ist nur gut wenn er Solotarget heilen kann bei allem anderen ist der Priester und der Druide um welten besser und DESWEGEN SIND WIR HOLYPALAS MIT DIESEM PATCH SO UNZUFRIEDEN!!! Mit wenig Schaden und solofähigkeiten wie ne Nacktschnecke auf Sandpapier haben sich die meisten abgefunden aber dieser deutliche einschnitt in den Heilerfähigkeiten (je nach equip gut und gerne 30-40% der gesammtheilleistung) ist unzumutbar! und mit der umstellung ist ein Vergelter mit 20 pkt in holy nahezu gleichwertig beim heilen wie ein 41+ holypala und das kann wohl kaum das Ziel von Blizz gewesen sein wer es mir nicht glaubt ich hab es mal durchgerechnet und testgeskillt.
ich wünsch euch was *der der sich jetzt vergelterkram zusammensammelt*


----------



## Abraxox (9. Mai 2007)

wann genau kommt eigentlich nun dieser patch raus ?


----------



## Heynrich (10. Mai 2007)

Abraxox schrieb:


> wann genau kommt eigentlich nun dieser patch raus ?



Bis der Patch rauskommt kann es noch bisschen dauern. Ist ein großer Patch, der erhebliche Veränderungen mitsichbringt und dementsprechend muss das alles ausprobiert und teils auch gefixed werden. Wann genau er rauskommt weiss ich nicht, aber ich schätze mal 2-3 Wochen wird es wohl noch dauern.

Zum thema Paladin, was man hier am Ende lesen konnte kann ich nur folgendes Sagen:

Da ich selbst eigentlich nur tanke kann ich mich in das Thema einklinken. Die Aggro zu halten ist für mich eigentlich kaum ein Problem, sofern die Gruppe auch koordiniert spielt. Bossaggro hab ich auch noch nie verloren, wobei ich zugeben muss, dass bei Bossen einige nützliche Dinge einfach fehlen, die zb ein Krieger hat.

Alles in allem kann man den Pala jedoch gut ausnutzen als Tank und dementsprechend wirksam ist er auch. Mit dem Patch gibt es hinsichtlich des Tankens für den Pala auch wieder ein paar Verbesserungen, worauf ich mich persönlich auch freue. Was ich mir wünschen würde, wäre ein Spell, oder eine Ability, die, ähnlich wie Rüstungszerreisen, Aggro ohne Schaden produziert, das wäre bei einzelnen Mobs schon stressfreier.
Ja und irgendwas womit man besser Pullen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber naja, man kann nicht alles haben.

Wer jetzt unbedingt auf seiner Meinung stehen bleiben möchte, dass der Pala imba oder scheisse ist, mag das tun, der Pala hat meiner Meinung nach als Heiler und Tank seine Vor- und Nachteile. Ein Vergelter ist meiner Meinung nach fürs Endgame kaum, bzw gar nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.

Paladin ist keineswegs "Imba" oder "kacke". Er ist Situationsabhängig gut, oder eben schlecht.


----------



## Todomeda (12. Mai 2007)

> 'Eisblock': Diese Fähigkeit macht nicht mehr immun gegen den Effekt 'Geschwächte Seele' von 'Machtwort: Schild'. Das Verwenden dieses Zaubers verursacht jetzt 'Unterkühlung' und der Magier kann 'Eisblock' erst nach Ablauf von 30 Sekunden erneut wirken.



Danke. 50% des Sinns von Kälteeinbruch gehen damit verloren (PvP) Eisblock-Käteeinbruch-Eisblock, damit die Verstärkung da sein kann, um nicht vom Friedhof aufstehen zu müssen, ist somit hinfällig...



> 'Zauberraub': Gestohlene Stärkungszauber, die spezifische Zauber der Klasse des ursprünglichen Ziels beeinflussen, haben auf den Magier keinen Effekt mehr.



Auf deutsch, ich kann mir nicht Machtwort:Schild vom Gegner-Priest klauen und verwenden? Also quasi wie "Reinigen" bei Schamis? Großes Kino...

Und zum Schluß:




Shintala schrieb:


> -mehr schaden und genau soviel wie ein mage oder die anderen
> learn to play?!?!?! jeder gute offkrieger macht MEHR dmg als so nen kack mage oder schurke......




......wo soll ich anfangen.... Vielleicht so: lol, LOLOLOLOLOL, ROFL & LMAO. *untermtischliegvorlachenundbauchhaltvorschmerzen* Wenn da einer nichtmal zu oft 1 on 1 von Mages und Schurken umgehaun wurde...


Danke Kollege, du hast mir die Nacht gerettet. Kopf-->Tisch


----------



## Dalmus (12. Mai 2007)

Todomeda schrieb:


> Danke. 50% des Sinns von Kälteeinbruch gehen damit verloren (PvP) Eisblock-Käteeinbruch-Eisblock, damit die Verstärkung da sein kann, um nicht vom Friedhof aufstehen zu müssen, ist somit hinfällig...


Hm, wie kommst Du auf die 50%?
Im PvE wird die Veränderung kaum merklich sein. Jeder der Aggro zieht, in den Eisblock geht, dann direkt wieder draufknözt und wieder Aggro zieht sollte mal darüber nachdenken was er falsch macht und nicht direkt an der Veränderung rummeckern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im PvP kann ich's schlecht einschätzen, aber ich glaube nicht daß PvP die Hälfte des Spiels ausmacht und ich glaube auch nicht, daß durch die Änderung 50% des Sinns des Eisblocks/Kälteeinbruchs im PvP verloren geht...


Todomeda schrieb:


> Auf deutsch, ich kann mir nicht Machtwort:Schild vom Gegner-Priest klauen und verwenden? Also quasi wie "Reinigen" bei Schamis? Großes Kino...


Ich gebe Dir Recht - die Änderung ist recht drastisch. Allerdings wurde Zauberraub im PvP zu einer ziemlich mächtigen Waffe. Das war in dem Maße wahrscheinlich nicht so beabsichtigt.


Todomeda schrieb:


> Und zum Schluß:
> ......wo soll ich anfangen.... Vielleicht so: lol, LOLOLOLOLOL, ROFL & LMAO. *untermtischliegvorlachenundbauchhaltvorschmerzen* Wenn da einer nichtmal zu oft 1 on 1 von Mages und Schurken umgehaun wurde...
> Danke Kollege, du hast mir die Nacht gerettet. Kopf-->Tisch


Nun, das waren nicht meine Worte, aber zu dem Zitat hab ich mich ja selbst schonmal geäußert. Inzwischen denke ich aber, daß da einfach jemand vergessen hat die Witz-Tags zu setzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## un4go10 (12. Mai 2007)

*Ich glaub jetzt ist er endlich da der neue Patch *

Jedenfalls lade ich gerade 325MB per Downlaoder auf meinen Rechner.
Hoffentlich lohnt es sich xD


----------



## ThomasO (12. Mai 2007)

un4go10 schrieb:


> *Ich glaub jetzt ist er endlich da der neue Patch *
> 
> Jedenfalls lade ich gerade 325MB per Downlaoder auf meinen Rechner.
> Hoffentlich lohnt es sich xD



Bei mir lädt oder Downloadet immo nix !


----------



## Molk (12. Mai 2007)

Es wird mir ein absolutes Rätsel bleiben warum Blizzard in ihrem Bittorrent-Client (was anderes ist der "Downloader" nicht) keine Option hat, mit dem man den Port von Hand ändern kann. Stattdessen kriecht der Patch jetzt mit 12kb/s rein, und das bei einer 1.6 Mbit-Leitung....


----------



## un4go10 (12. Mai 2007)

@ThomasO: Bei mir hats angefangen zu laden als ich WoW beendet habe.

Ja stört mich auch...Ich lade schon die ganze Zeit mit 12kb. Aber steht ja in den FAQ das es extra langsam verbreitet wird, damit man nebenbei noch WoW spielen kann.
Das finde ich ehrlich gesagt ziehmlich unsinnig.


----------



## Fighter_XP (12. Mai 2007)

Es ist definitiv Patch 2.1!
ich hab in meinem WoW Verzeichniss, einen Ordner "WoW-2.0.12-to-2.1.0-deDE-Win-patch"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: C:\Programme\World of Warcraft\Patches\ (standartpfad)

gibt sogar einen webdownload: http://wowsource.4players.de/wow-patch-2-1-0.php etwas weiter unten steht das ein link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Real_Claymore (12. Mai 2007)

Fighter_XP schrieb:


> Es ist definitiv Patch 2.1!
> ich hab in meinem WoW Verzeichniss, einen Ordner "WoW-2.0.12-to-2.1.0-deDE-Win-patch"
> 
> 
> ...




Vielen Dank für den Link   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der Speed über den Download ist wirklich unter aller Sau.


----------



## Heynrich (12. Mai 2007)

Fighter_XP schrieb:


> Es ist definitiv Patch 2.1!
> ich hab in meinem WoW Verzeichniss, einen Ordner "WoW-2.0.12-to-2.1.0-deDE-Win-patch"
> 
> 
> ...



den patch auf der seite lade ich mit 330kb/sec


das bedeutet dann wohl, dass der patch ab nächsten mittwoch implimentiert wird.


----------



## Molk (12. Mai 2007)

Heynrich schrieb:


> das bedeutet dann wohl, dass der patch ab nächsten mittwoch implimentiert wird.



Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Solchen großen Patches haben immer zwei-drei Wochen Vorlauf. Da dürften auch noch einige Korrekturen nachkommen.


----------



## ThomasO (13. Mai 2007)

Inzwischen ist der Patch auch auf meiner HD angekommen - 325 MB - ein ganz schöner Brocken !


----------



## Thoralfus (13. Mai 2007)

Wer wat besseres als dsl 3000 hat der kann ja den Haken rausnehmen Geschwindigkeit des Downloads beschränken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, und den Glück haben des er wen mit nem  schnellen upload erwischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mulverik (13. Mai 2007)

Oh man das geht ja fast 300mal so schnell


----------



## Atem (13. Mai 2007)

weis wer ob es den gepanzarten netherdrachen geben wirt


----------



## scrapid (13. Mai 2007)

ich habe gehört das es neue Flugmounts geben soll?

mfg


----------



## Atherioth (14. Mai 2007)

der patch von 4players ist eine .mpq datei oder so, kann bzw. muss ich damit irgendwas machen? und wie komme ich weiter, wenn teil 2 des patches kommt?


----------



## ThomasO (14. Mai 2007)

Atherioth schrieb:


> der patch von 4players ist eine .mpq datei oder so, kann bzw. muss ich damit irgendwas machen? und wie komme ich weiter, wenn teil 2 des patches kommt?



Die eigentliche Installation des Patches wird, sofern ich mich nicht täusche, am kommenden Mittwoch beim starten ( oder nach dem Starten) von WoW, von selbst ausgelöst!


----------



## Atherioth (14. Mai 2007)

ja ok muss ich den patch irgendwo hinverschieben?


----------



## Fighter_XP (14. Mai 2007)

pls RTFM !!



> Es gibt mehrere wow-partial Dateien. Diese gehören in das *World of Warcraft / Patches / WoW-2.0.12-to-2.1.0-deDE-Win-patch /* Verzeichnis.


----------



## Atherioth (14. Mai 2007)

ah ok thx, den order hab ich net, gleich ma anlegen


----------



## ayman (14. Mai 2007)

Also ich finde es auch sehr ernüchternd , das krieger weiterhin zurück gehalten werden ....

verstehe immernoch net wie ein leder träger mit 18 k rüssi ,in bärengestalt durch wow läuft ...

und ausserdem möchte ich noch erwähnen , das meine rar gegenstände die ich in allen instanzen geholt habe , nicht sehr viel schlechter sind als die epic teile die es in heroic ,kharazan usw. gibt . nur weil die lila sind ist das irgendwie auch kein grosser ansporn ist in den laden rein zu marschieren ...



also deff tanks sind wirklich die grössten verlierer bei wow , das finde ich echt schade 


naja , wer weiss , vielleicht lässt blizz uns auch mal ein lächeln bekommen ...


----------



## Cultos (16. Mai 2007)

mhh ich hab mir nun mal die veränderungen beim krieger angesehen

das mit dem befehlsruf ist nervig, bin defftank sprich ich kann nur fürs pve sprechen... aber hier ist diese änderung eine echt lässtige sache.. mal ehrlich warum? es erspart einen etwas zeit und rettet mal die gruppe vor nem wipe (sehr sehr selten, aber trotzdem).. ist das pve noch ned anspruchsvoll genug?

meiner meinung nach haben sich einfach mal wieder ein paar leute beschwert, dass der krieger ja sooooo imba wäre da er sich nun selbst "hochheilen" konnte.. hui geskillt ca 1200 mehr leben (ned schlagen wenn die zahl ned stimmt ^^) das ist ja der unterschied

den rest der veränderungen seh ich eher gelassen entgegen.. wie schon gesagt bin deff und die furyskillung interessiert mich selbst nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.. und wer ohne MS ins PVP geht ist selber schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und solange die dudus noch keine verteid.wertung von 490 haben werden sie bei bosskämpfen immer die "schlechtere" wahl sein.. wer nicht kritimmun ist verliert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (falls es da nun auch gegenstände gibt die aussage einfach vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## vitti2801 (16. Mai 2007)

Ein Tank hat zu tanken und nicht dmg zu machen und wenn ich aussagen lese wie "wenn die wollen dass wir tanks keinen schaden machen dann sollen sie uns gleich aus dem Spiel nehmen" dann denk ich mir wirklich dass so manch einer die falsche Klasse spielt. Der Druide ist overall zu stark aber es ist genau so wie der Kollege vor mir geschrieben hat: Der Krieger kriegt mehr def und kann somit Crit immun werden und nebenbei hat der Krieger Parry und Blocken was der Druide nicht hat und kann auch durch Schildwall und letztes gefecht länger durchhalten.


----------



## dragonjackson (16. Mai 2007)

na, pvp ist was anderes... 
aber in der "normalen" pve-welt komm ich mit meinem waffen-krieger echt schlecht weg, in inzen muss ich mir vom shadow anhören wie ich tanken soll (shadow in inze^^), wenn ich nicht dauernd umskillen will kommt man mit dem krieger z.zt. richtig schlecht weg. 
umskillen wäre auch kein ding, wenn man dann eben sein dmg-zeug anzieht und schnell mal paar quests oder mobs macht um wieder g zu farmen - aber so schnell ist auch nicht.
wenn ich dann auf meinen hunter umlogge - ist das nicht halb so einfach: man hat fast keine rep-kosten (im vergleich zum warri - durchs totstellen), macht gut dmg (wenn mans kann-schon pferde kotzen gesehen), und v.a. ist man nicht so equip-abhängig wie der warri!
wenn ich da mal nachdenke - ein krieger ist der erste man an der front, der eig die gegner umhaut, der trägt cm-dicke rüssi, ist ein kraftpaket, eine kriegsmaschine... und in wow? der boxsack..


----------



## hmmm (16. Mai 2007)

Also ich hab selber einen Krieger und ich komm mit dem klar. Ich siege bei den meisten 1on1 Kämpfen.
Nur was mir halt manchmal aufm Leim geht ist das ewige hin und her skilln, mal für Arena dann wieder für Karaz...    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber sonst find ich Krieger schon mächtig im PvP, und du musst ja nicht auf Furor geskillt sein, ich skill das meiste auf Waffen und da geht mich die Patch ziehmlich wenig an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


    MfG 
      hmmm ^^


----------



## ThomasO (16. Mai 2007)

hmmm schrieb:


> Also ich hab selber einen Krieger und ich komm mit dem klar. Ich siege bei den meisten 1on1 Kämpfen.
> Nur was mir halt manchmal aufm Leim geht ist das ewige hin und her skilln, mal für Arena dann wieder für Karaz...
> 
> 
> ...



Wer sich auf PVP beschränkt, mag damit klarkommen.
Was mich so stört sind (im PVE)
- die hohen Reppkosten - ein bisschen Karazan und schon sind über 10 Gold weg - mehr als man durch Mob Kills wettmachen kann.
- die starke Equipabhängigkeit - 490 auf Verteidigung zu bekommen wegen Krit-Immunität - ist nicht nur schwierig, sondern wiederum teuer, sei es weil man durch Instanzen jagt oder im AH einkaufen geht.
- mit einer Verteidgungskillung im PVE Quests zu machen ist mühsam, hat man dem Mob vor sich gekillt, spawnen hinter einem wieder die Mobs , da das beseitigen der Mobs so lange dauert.
- das halten der Aggro gegen Druiden ( ein Druide verwandelt sich in einen Bär und hat gleich Aggro) - selbst 5 mal Rüssi zerreissen hintereinander , Rache und verwüsten Plus Schildschlag,  kommt gegen die Aggro eines Druiden gar nicht, oder nur sehr schwer an.
 - die Drops in Instanzen sind entweder Magier oder Pala kram, was wirklich nützliches ist mir nur bisher in Form eines Schildes untergekommen.
- Questbelohnungen sind leider oft schon veraltet und aktuell angelegtes aus dem AH besorgtes Equip ist meist höherwertig (nur weil ein Teil Blau ist, hat es nicht unbedingt bessere werte - Gladiatorenschwert aus Karazan z.B. - eher lächerlich)

Das sind so sachen die mich stören und ich beschränke mich dabei eindeutig auf den Krieger. Ein bisschen weniger Kosten, ein wenig mehr schaden und leichtere/schnellere bzw. höhere Aggro. Mehr wünsche ich mir eigentlich nicht.


Wenn man dann auf dem Server sieht, wie ein Magier mal eben 10 Mobs gleichzeitig killt und nicht einmal einen Kratzer bekommt, ist das .... ( denkt Ihr euch euren Teil).

Alles in allem mal abwarten was der Patch real für Auswirkungen haben wird.


----------



## sunstriderxx (16. Mai 2007)

Jo Zam echt geil das de dir die Mühe gemacht hast alels zusammenzufassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist echt nice von dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## scrapid (16. Mai 2007)

un4go10 schrieb:


> *Ich glaub jetzt ist er endlich da der neue Patch *
> 
> Jedenfalls lade ich gerade 325MB per Downlaoder auf meinen Rechner.
> Hoffentlich lohnt es sich xD




Keine 325 bei mir sind das 350MB^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gonsi (16. Mai 2007)

Und wieder ein Mittwoch rum ohne Patch...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

FU Blizz für den tollen Informationfluss und Klasse das der Realmpool Raserei mal wieder nur rumspastet... Ihr seid echt Helden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Gonsi

Nera'thor / Horde


----------



## Monolith (16. Mai 2007)

Gonsi schrieb:


> FU Blizz [...]... Ihr seid echt Helden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sie haben zumindest ein Spiel geschaffen, welches dich so in den Bann geschlossen, hat dass du dich sogar aufregst, wenn kein neuer Patch kommt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gonsi (16. Mai 2007)

Es reggt mich nich wirklich auf, das kein Patch kommt, das Problem ist, das ich Geld bezahle um dieses Spiel spielen zu können (jetzt bitte keine geflame im Sinne von "dann hör doch auf" etc..., denn es macht mir ja Spass). Aber Blizzard bietet seiner großen Community echt null an Information. Kein Datum für Patches, keine Infos warum etwas nicht funktioniert, usw. Das ärgert mich, weil ich mich dann immer frage, arbeiten die da 
wirklich unter hochdruck dran oder scheißt Blizzard manchmal auf die Spieler und sieht uns alle als Milchkuh? 

MfG Gonsi

Nera'thor / Horde


----------



## Vreen (17. Mai 2007)

Gonsi schrieb:


> Es reggt mich nich wirklich auf, das kein Patch kommt, das Problem ist, das ich Geld bezahle um dieses Spiel spielen zu können (jetzt bitte keine geflame im Sinne von "dann hör doch auf" etc..., denn es macht mir ja Spass). Aber Blizzard bietet seiner großen Community echt null an Information. Kein Datum für Patches, keine Infos warum etwas nicht funktioniert, usw. Das ärgert mich, weil ich mich dann immer frage, arbeiten die da
> wirklich unter hochdruck dran oder scheißt Blizzard manchmal auf die Spieler und sieht uns alle als Milchkuh?
> 
> MfG Gonsi
> ...



da musste aber differenzieren, du wartest ja nicht auf den patch damit dein teuer bezahltest spiel spielbar wird sondern auf einen patch mit von blizzard beschlossenen optimierungen.

ich bin nebenbei noch am egoshootern in letzter zeit und hab viel mitgekriegt über einen hersteller, auf den käufer eines spiels mittlerweile seid 6 wochen warten um einen bzw zwei patches zu kriegen, die das spiel erstmal richtig spielbar machen.
über sowas kannste dich zurecht aufregen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gonsi (17. Mai 2007)

Nope,

Ich warte auf Fakten. Nen Datum oder irgendwas... Verstehe echt nicht, warum Blizzard einen so im dunkeln Tappen lässt^^

Sollen se doch schreiben, Patch-Notes soso, Patch erscheint vorraussichtlich am .. .. 07 und gut is^^

Dann weiß man wann er kommt und gut is.

MfG Gonsi

Nera'thor / Horde


----------



## Atinuviell (17. Mai 2007)

Sooooo, jetzt hab ich fast alles gelesen und will mal mein Senf dazu geben.

Meine klasse: HolyPriest

Zu erstmal find ich es gut das der Pala im heal genervt wird. Warum? Wegen einer Antwort. 
Ich wollte vor einiger Zeit in eine INI, von der Gilde war keiner da, also ging ich auf die Suche. Da fand sich auch schnell eine schon bestehende Gruppe und ich fragte an ob sie noch nen Healer brauchen. Antwort: Nee, haben nen Pala, der is besser!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Bitte???
Und das ist mir nicht nur einmal passiert. Was bitte soll ich dann als Priest noch tun? Auf Shadow umskillen und Schaden machen? LOL!!! Da nimmt Dich auch keiner mit. In den "anspruchsvollen" INIs kannste den auch noich gebrauchen. Was kann der Priest den im Vergleich zu anderen? NIX! 
Mage: Sheep, Frostnova
Schurke: Stun
Krieger: Tanken
Jäger: Eisfalle
Heal: PALA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein Priester ist und bleibt in erster Linie ein Healer.


Zu den Kriegern...unsere Gildenkrieger haben schon nen dicken *knuddel* bekommen weil sie trotzdem noch weiter machen!


Dann hab ich mal ne Frage zu der Flugmount Quest. Irgendjemand schrieb das man die nur annehmen kann wenn man den Skill 300 hat. Is da was dran?
Weil noch farm ich das Gold und das wird wohl noch ne Weile dauern, aber ich wollte die Quest dann schon anfangen. Ne eindeutige Antwort wäre super.


UND!!! Was ich mit am schlimmsten an diesem Patch finde sind die neuen PVP Titel, wenn man "Ehrfürchtig" hat bei den BG Fraktionen.
Allianz = Vollstrecker???? wtf
Das passt nich, klingt richtig scheisse, werd ich definitiv nicht benutzen! Grausam!


----------



## Heynrich (17. Mai 2007)

Atinuviell schrieb:


> Sooooo, jetzt hab ich fast alles gelesen und will mal mein Senf dazu geben.
> 
> Meine klasse: HolyPriest
> 
> ...



Meine Meinung ganz ehrlich? Als Tank hab ich lieber einen Priester der heilt dabei. Er hat einfach Dinge, die ein Pala nicht hat. Zb Ausdauer und Wille Buffs. Ebenso brauch man in manchen Situationen Gruppenheilung etc...

In 5er Instanzen zieh ich einen Priester eindeutig vor. Als MT Healer mag der Paladin nicht schlecht sein, aber Priester ist bei mir immernoch #1 .... man denke auch ans Symbol und den Schattengeist der Mana reggt ...

Als DD hab ich gerne auch einen Schattenpriester dabei, weil er ebenso Heilung und Mana in die Gruppe pumpt. Der Shadow ist meiner Meinung nach nicht unbedingt in erster Linie ein DD, macht aber auch Schaden und hat gute Supportwertung.

In diesem Sinne macht euch net so nen Kopf, wird schon alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lakmaran (17. Mai 2007)

Atinuviell schrieb:
			
		

> Sooooo, jetzt hab ich fast alles gelesen und will mal mein Senf dazu geben.
> Meine klasse: HolyPriest
> 
> Zu erstmal find ich es gut das der Pala im heal genervt wird. Warum? Wegen einer Antwort.
> ...




Du findest es toll das der Heal vom Pala generft wird? Super. Genau wegen Leuten wie Dir wird er überhaupt generft... Palas heilen nicht besser, aber länger, Palas können nicht die ganze Gruppe heilen, Priester schon. In Raids ergänzen sich Palas und Priester wunderbar.

Wieso bitte herrscht bei Heilerklassen Neid?? Ich versteh das echt nicht mehr...

Bei uns in der Gilde sind die Heiler fast dauernd in Instanzen, keiner hat Probleme eine Gruppe zu finden. Wenn die Gruppe schon nen Priester gehabt hätte, hättest dann nach nach Priester-Nerf geschrien?

Woa, Leute wie du machen mich wütend...

... und nein ich bin kein Holy-Pala.


----------



## Monolith (17. Mai 2007)

Gonsi schrieb:


> [...]echt null an Information. Kein Datum für Patches, keine Infos warum etwas nicht funktioniert, usw. [...]



Nun lassen sie sich etwas Zeit um einen guten Patch rauszubringen - ist es verkehrt.
Wenn sie schnell einen schlechten Patch rausbringen - ist es auch verkehrt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wenn Blizzard nun sagt, dann kommt der Patch, also ein Datum bekannt gibt - sie es aber nicht einhalten können wird wird auch gemeckert. Gebt euch doch einfach damit zufrieden, dass Blizzard sagt: Es kommt bald ein Patch, er beinhaltet das und das, aber wann genau er kommt können wir nicht sagen!


So Tschüss


----------



## Kobyy (17. Mai 2007)

sowas noch einen "Patch" zu nennen is schon hart. 
Das sind echt mehr Änderungen als zu BC :>. Ne echt der Hammer der Patch und jetzt:
Ich weiß was mich erwartet!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gollog (17. Mai 2007)

[QUOTE 
WIR KRIEGER LASSEN UN NICHT UNTERKRIEGEN HABE ICH RECHT JUNGS  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/QUOTE]

naja, ich hatte damals nen Hunter gezockt, lvl60, er wurde gestutzt und vorbei wars mit den inis weil man nicht mehr gern gesehen wurde.

danach zockte ich den warri hoch auf 70, juhu, inis ich komme denn jetzt brauchen sie dich. tja dann kamen die pala ups. klasse, der pala tankt besser als der warri :-( die anfragen auf inis bzt. teilnahmen sanken gegen null.

ok, fangen wir nen proiest an. lvl 70, und nun? dudu un palas im richtigen skill heilen besser als jeder priest.
klasse wieder in die sch... gegriffen.

schön langsam verliere ich echt die lust an dem game.

einige klassen puschen sie in den himmel und die anderen kastrieren sie dass annähernd alle einen ins jenseits schicken.

aber gut so, sollen weitermachen, wenn es stimmt dass die monatspreise um 1€ angehoben werden und dass dann mittwochs und sonntags service timeouts kommen dann such ich mir nen anderen platz zum spaß haben. gsd ist wow nicht das einzige spiel auf der welt. 

nur schade dass man ein an sich geniales game mit jeden patch mehr und mehr verschlechtern kann
und seine ~8mio zahlenden kunden in den arsch tritt.

gut ich warte ab und wenn der patch da ist sehn wir weiter, den wenn ich an den schmiedeberuf denke und dass man dann bei den guten rez. noch mehr mat braucht das eh schon so schwer genug ist zu farmen hört sich de rspaß dann zusätzlich noch auf.

so long, GZ den palas und dudus dass ihr den richtigen char gewählt habt!!

gz blizzard für die interressanten einschneidungen die sicherlich in einem gedopten oder volltrunkenen zustand gemacht wurden, denn logisch sind sie nicht.

Vorschlag:

anpassen der rüssi klassen charsabhängig. zauberer klassen stoffi, schurken auf leder, kämpfer schwere rüssi, warri platte

balancing der gesammten chars, kann ja ned sein das bären besser tanken als warris, und auch noch weit mehr einstecken können....

priest = heiler, und dass sollte er wohl am besten können und kein anderer, hier wäre auch ev eine wasser und brot eigenerzeugung ein hammer. frag mich noch immer warum das der mage kann und nicht der priest.

und so weiter..

jaja manche sagen whineeeee, aber ich bin leider noch kein D3, T3, T4 .. besitzer, denn ich werde mit allen chars nicht mehr wirklich benötigt, und gildenintern wollen die inis ja auch geschafft werden, also werden die teams so zusammengestellt dass das auch klappt.. leider oft ohne meine anwesenheit :-)

so long


----------



## Gonsi (17. Mai 2007)

Naja, zum Hunter muss ich dir Recht geben, die werden seit BC echt nichmehr so unbedingt in Inis gebraucht aber:

Priester-Vorteile: Shakkel, Ausdauer-, Wille- und Schattenresibuff, Grp-heal, Hots, Schild, etc 
Krieger-Vorteile: Befehlsruf, Kann Pots, etc in Fight einwerfen, kassiert keine Crits mehr (gutes Equip natürlich Vorraussetzung), Schildwall & Letztes Gefecht wenns eng wird.

Ich Finde sowohl der Krieger als auch der Priester sind nachwievor nicht 100%ig durch andere Klassen zu ersetzen. In Kara und aufwärts brauchste beide auf jedenfall, sonst brauchste da garnich hin.

Also, nich jammer! Jede Klasse hat Vorteile gegenüber den anderen und jede Klasse ist nützlich!

MfG Gonsi

Nera'thor / Horde


----------



## Phor (17. Mai 2007)

Cultos schrieb:


> und solange die dudus noch keine verteid.wertung von 490 haben werden sie bei bosskämpfen immer die "schlechtere" wahl sein.. wer nicht kritimmun ist verliert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bin Tank dudu und hab ne bittere Nachricht für dich, ich bin Krit immun, hab imm knapp 450 def, sollte aber 
bereiz ab 415 Immun sein. Hab ja auch die entsprechenden Talentpunkte reingesetzt.
Zu den Gegenständen = Grollhuf Set, das ist das Tank-Dudu equip, wird mit dem Patch aber ummodifiziert, was so viel heißt wie mehr Rüssi, weniger def weniger HP. Muss mir also nach dem Patch anschauen was das für meine Immunität heißt, aber ohne ist es auch nicht möglich zu Tanken.

Das es keiner Klasse gefällt, wenn sie generft wird ist eh klar, aber der Patch sonst ist hammer.

Druide wird nicht generft, sondern für meine zwecke gepimpt.
Bessere dropchancen beim Kräutern, Ledern, Urxxx farmen (hoffe das das in der Patchnotiz ein fehler ist mit den Essenzen, da es ja davor um Partikel geht).
Weniger Potkosten, da nur noch 2 aktiv sein können (Instanzen werden schwerer, aber find die Änderung eigentlich gut)
Urnether wird kaufbar
Angeln wird super einfach, nur noch 20sec Kanalisirung und 100% reaktion.

und noch ein nachtrag, nicht das sich da einer zu sehr über meine Fluggestallt aufregt.

Druide und Fluggestellt
Bekommen wir, aber Quest erst annehmbar mit Flugskill 300 --> "ersparrniss" von satten 200 Gold, die sich glaub locker in der Zeit, die ich für die Questreihe brauchen werde,  Farmen lassen sollte.

Ps.: Tank = Panzer, nicht Krieger, Deff-Tank macht keinen Schaden, macht Holydudu auch nicht.


----------



## JohnnY666 (17. Mai 2007)

ein freund hat mir gesagt dass bei dem patch 2.1 wieder die reitskills billiger und die mounts teurer werden.ich hab mir die neuerungen jetz zwei mal durchgelesen un nix gefunden hab ich da jetz was überlesen oder hat mir mein freund was falsches gesagt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Farook (18. Mai 2007)

*@ Atinuviell*

Du hattest einmal Pech bei der Gruppensuche, und heulst gleich nach 'nem Nerf für die Palas? Nix für ungut, aber lächerlicher geht's ja wohl kaum noch. Klingt für mich nach: "Mama, die haben mir mein Stofftier weggenommen."

Aber wir kennen das mittlerweile ja, und genau aus den Flames von Leuten wie dir wurde Blizzard endlich fügig, und nimmt dem Paladin seine einzig wirklich starke Fähigkeit: als letzter Heiler in fast aussichtslosen Situationen noch den Tank (bzw. die Gruppe) am Leben halten.

PS: Man kann die Prequest für's Flugmount auch schon beginnen, wenn man nicht den 300er-Skill hat. Hab sie selbst schon gemacht, und hab 300 noch nicht gelernt.


----------



## cYpE (18. Mai 2007)

Netter Changelog, freue mich auf das Release.


----------



## Lebeouf (18. Mai 2007)

Das einen Hexer kaufen die richtige Wahl ist glaube ich nicht.

Bliz ist doch egal was du spielst hauptsache du bezahlst jeden Monat schön deinen Beitrag.
wechsle das spiel...das werden sie mit der zeit merken

nicht wenn einer das macht aber wenn viele das machen......

bliz ist kein abeitgeber sondern ein dienstleister ...nur im moment verhält es sich eher wie ersteres ...sie bestimmen wir müssen schlucken...langsam wird es eigentlich zeit das wir bestimmen und bliz sich kundenfreundlich verhält.......ach was ich träume ja schon wieder


----------



## kolb84 (18. Mai 2007)

Willhellm schrieb:


> Ich hab auch gehört das das reiten um 50% günstiger werden soll. Lohnt es sich jetzt auf den patch zu warten oder noch vorher auf ein epic fkugmount zu springen?



Wie schnell sich leute doch aus ihrem wunschdenken schnell ein gerüchten zaubern können.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArminE (18. Mai 2007)

Dânîel-Nefarian-Horde schrieb:


> Also erstmal THX an Zam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


es ist wirklich eine frechheit von blizz ich als fury komm ja sowieso fast in keine inis geschweige denn auf heroisch jetzt werdn wir noch weiter beschnitten und den stoffis die eh schon dermasen bevorzugt werden wird noch mehr gegeben wie soll ich als rüsrungsschmied jemals an urnether kommen ausser ich skill um und da sind wir ja auch schon im nachteil weil ja immer mehr bären tanken da die auf 24k rüstung und mehr kommen wenn blizz will das nur noch stoffis durch die gegend rennen sind sie auf dem besten weg dahin ich bin schon am überlegen ob ich nicht auf herr der ringe wechsle ja und was auch recht lustig ist,
ist die tatsache das wir als krieger auch oder vorallem in pvp oder arena ja nun überhaupt keine chance mehr haben an die stoffis ranzukommen aber das is eh egal weil die holen blase raus und dotten uns dann zu der jäger legt eine eisfalle nach der anderen der mage blinzelt ohne ende und zaubert fleissig weiter der druide wechselt sooft er will die form nur wir mit platte auch die palas werden dermasen ver.....   das es kracht wie gesagt dann soll blizz gleich sagen ok platte ist out und gut dann wissen wir bescheid.


----------



## Dordrunax (18. Mai 2007)

Ich weis gar nicht was die krieger so rumheulen?

es gibt definitiv keine klasse die mehr schaden als ein entsprechend geskillter krieger macht, ich meine wenn ihr def geskillt seit könnt ihr nicht erwarten schaden zu machen. das währe wie wenn ich als elemtar schamie wunder warum mich ein  priest in der heilung schlägt...............


----------



## Daschro (18. Mai 2007)

erstmal dickes danke für die zusammenfassung der patchdetails!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hab mir einfahc mal erlaubt nciht alle posts zu lesen, aber doch einen großteil: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das Krieger keinen schaden machen, kann ich nicht bestätigen, besorgt euch mal vernünftige waffen, und guckt aber auch auf den rest des equipts, wenn ein magier oder hexer richtig schaden machen möchte brauch er auch genug spelldamage, und krit. die meiesten caster lassen sich überall noch spelldamage drauf verzaubern, und ihr, guckt euch erstmal an, und schaut mal ob ihr überhaupt gleich gutes equip habt.

ihr habt sicher shcon gemerkt, das ich krieger bin, zur zeit furor geskillt.
in kara bin ihc in einer liga mit den magiern, die immerhin zwischendurhc bomben dürfen, klar falle ich in bestimmten situationen ab, aber es gibt auch situationen wo ich den magiern/hexern damagemäßig wegeile.

heilt doch nciht all immer nur rum, mein equip ist auhc nciht das beste, und hab in meiner skillung sogar noch auf ein bischen schadenspotential verzichtet, da ich 13 pkte in schutz ab. bei langen kämpfen kommen viele andere dd kaum hinterher, manaprobleme etc.

was pvp angeht, kann ich selber ncith viel dazu sagen, da ich meinen krieger kaum dort spiele, aber wenn man auf einmal in duellen auch wenns durch unachtsamkeit des magiers passiert, einen solchen mal umhaut, dann denke ich das der krieger ja nciht so shclecht sein kann.
der krieger ist halt anspruchsvoller als die meiseten anderen klassen, vor allem in instanzen, ob als dd oder als tank. ich kann nicht immer nur auf einer taste rumhämmern, um meinen frostbolt rauszuhauen, oder um meinen shadowbolt zu casten, als kireger muss man viel mehr machen, aber das ist doch auch der segen des kriegers, man hat soooo viele möglichkeiten, man sollte nciht immer alles negativ sehen.

natürlich ist das ncihtmehrstacken von todeswunsch und wutanfall nciht gerade schön, gerade im pvp.
aber kopf hoch, auch ohne diese fähigkeiten hat ein krieger immernoch einige möglichkeiten, zumal durch das wegnehmens des globel cd für zauberreflexion sich auch ein wechsel in die verteidigungshaltung lohnt, und man so den nächsten zauber absobieren kann, bedarf natürlich übung, aber mir shcein so, als wenn viele krieger lieber rumheulen, als neue herausforderungen zu suchen.

was das tanken angeht: druiden halten trotz mehr rüstung und hp-puffer nicht mehr aus, da sie einfahc shclechter in der schadensvermeidung sind!! h(abt ihr shconmal nen blockenden bär oder nen parierenden bären gesehen? ich gebe zu, blocken hilft kaum, aber das gleicht den geringen rüstungswert bei guten werten nahezu aus!) pala ist ähnlich, bei gleichem itemlevel fehlen dem pala zwar keine deffwerte (als beispiel nehme man die t4 / t5 items) aber dadurch das der pala nie ganz auf int und spelldamage verzichten kann, fhelt der hp-puffer.
der pala oder druide hält vielleicht besser die aggro,ok, sie amchen halt mehr schaden, aberjault nicht rum, wow ist nen pve-spiel, nen gurppenspiel, und darin ist der krieger immernoch verdammt gut, zumal ein guter defftank einfahc der ist, der am meisten aushält!!!

so, genug geschrieben,

hoffe das ishc ma die leute zusammenreißen, nicht jeder nerv ist wirklcih schlimm, und es gibt auch psotives zu vermelden!!!!

so long


----------



## Bratiboy (19. Mai 2007)

toll -.- durch die änderung beim pala wird der als heiler total beschnitten -.-nur noch 50% bei critheilungen -.- ja super.... erst is der pala total imba...dann kriegt die horde ihn und er wird komplett generft ... warum muss blizz sowas nach 2 jahren wow ändern?? das is ne sauerei....


----------



## Monolith (19. Mai 2007)

Bratiboy schrieb:


> warum muss blizz sowas nach 2 jahren wow ändern?? das is ne sauerei....



Es ist ja nicht so, dass nur der Pala generft wird. Jede Klasse hat schon einmal was abbekommen :>


----------



## beute (19. Mai 2007)

Lebeouf schrieb:


> Das einen Hexer kaufen die richtige Wahl ist glaube ich nicht.
> 
> Bliz ist doch egal was du spielst hauptsache du bezahlst jeden Monat schön deinen Beitrag.
> wechsle das spiel...das werden sie mit der zeit merken
> ...




das ihr rumheult versteh ich nicht.
ich denke mal ihr seid einfach zu verwöhnt oder ihr habt noch kein game gespielt was nicht von blizzard stammt.

so kundenfreundlich wie blizzard ist nur noch id-gaming.
schau dir mal die css'ler an die seit 3 jahren rumheulen das die hitboxen gefixt werden.


----------



## Hexagon (19. Mai 2007)

Wie am letzten Samstag hat Blizzard wieder einen weitere Teil des neuen Patch im Downloader... von 352 auf 376 MB nun


----------



## Ducatus (20. Mai 2007)

Moin Moin

Erstmal danke an Zam für die Informationen zu Patch 2.10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also was mich persönlich als Feuer-Magier stört ist das Frost-Magier geschraubt werden und der Feuer-Magier nicht. Meiner Meinung nach hätten sie den Magier so lassen können wie er ist. Es macht jetzt schon kaum noch Sinn ein Feuer-Magier zu sein was ich schade finde.

Was mich auch nervt ist das Druiden jetzt auch noch ein epic-flugmount bekommen. Es sollte reichen das sie schon mit Level 68 ihre fluggestalt haben da sollten sie genau wie alle anderen ihr epic-flugmount kaufen müssen.

Zu dem Netherdrachen. Ich finde es ist eine nette Idee aber trotzdem brauch man reiten 300 wo ich ehrlich gesagt die Kosten von 5000 gold übertreiben finde. 

Gut finde ich das es eine neue Arena gibt.

grüße aus Hamburg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZibbelZ (20. Mai 2007)

Moin,moin

Finde es ja mal echt mies das sie dies anscheinend wieder geändert haben bei dem Schurken.

'Schwert-Spezialisierung': Diese Fähigkeit gewährt jetzt zusätzliche gelbe Angriffe anstelle zusätzlicher weißer Angriffe. Durch diese Änderung wird die Zeit für normale Waffenschwünge nicht zurückgesetzt, wenn 'Schwert-Spezialisierung' durch Spezialangriffe ausgelöst wird; unter dem Strich sollte dies den verursachten Schaden erhöhen.


----------



## Pristak (20. Mai 2007)

> Tiere werden freigegeben, wenn ein Spieler Talente verlernt.



Heist das jetzt das ich das Tier neu zähmen muss oder wird es nur freigegeben zb. wenn ich reite?


----------



## Muni-Grot (20. Mai 2007)

Ich hab mir jez den Thread nich ganz durchgelesen... ab der hälfte hat ich einfach keinen Bock mehr auf euer ganzes gewhine...

uhuh... ich muss umskillen wenn ich pvp UND pve machen will... uhuh

wähwäh... ich will mehr schaden machen als mages UND dann noch den Endboss XY tanken können... wähwäh

heulheul... es macht mir keinen spaß mehr... heulheul

DANN HÖRT DOCH EINFACH AUF!!!

Ich selbst bin Schurke und hab auch als die Schurken "generfed" wurden nur noch die whiner ausgelacht...
Da wars das gleiche... Wäh wir sind nich mehr Raid oder Heroic tauglich gebt uns Imba-Talent XY wäh!

Am besten wir geben Feuer-Mages jez auch nen Eisblock... Schwert-Schurken können dann auch Meucheln... Mounts und Reitskill sowieso komplett kostenlos... etc

Oder wir streichen alle Klassen und führen eine Universal-Klasse ein die alles kann... tanken, dmg, buffen, heilen... und das alles noch gleichzeitig!

Nochmal... wenn euch das System wie es is nich gefällt dann hört einfach auf oder gebt wenigstens kontruktive Kritik... was ich aber teilweise lesen musste is echt unter aller sau!



Der kleine Grot


(PS: Is euch schonmal aufgefallen, dass immer jmd rumwhined... das ist menschlich... man kanns nie allen recht machen... also akzeptierts oder verpisst euch!)


----------



## Boggi (20. Mai 2007)

Pristak schrieb:


> Heist das jetzt das ich das Tier neu zähmen muss oder wird es nur freigegeben zb. wenn ich reite?




 Das ist glaube ich nur für den Hexemeister wichtig , da ich mit meim hexer aud dämo war teufelswache hatte und als ich umgeskillt hatte hatte ich die wache immernoch das wird damit glaube ich geändert.

Beim Jäger wirst du warscheinlich einfach nur mit Tier rufen dein Begleiter wiederherrufen können.


----------



## Smokaholic (20. Mai 2007)

Dânîel-Nefarian-Horde schrieb:


> Also erstmal THX an Zam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es gibt ne ganz leichte lösung, die platte nützt im pvp rein garnix (außer genen körperlichen schaden) die platte müsste auch was gegen magie machen und sie da auch schützen so könnte man ihnen schaden weg nehmen, schurken hätten z.b. eine chance gegen krieger aber krieger auch eine chance gegen caster!!! das prob is im pvp bei WoW höngt alles vom schaden ab. schnell viel schaden = sieg ... das kann aber nicht der sinn vom pvp sein, das nervt mich schon seit längeren ... ich sehe keinen grund dafür das die platte nix gegen magie machen sollte .... axooo jo und krieger könnte mühelos weiter pve machen ... und wenn jemand mit dem argument kommen sollte das es dann auswirkungen aufs pve haben sollte ... trennt die beiden dinge einfach is doch nicht so schwer hin zu bekommen, sind doch ohne hin 2 ganz andere welten in WoW ... warum dabei keinen unterschied machen und beides balancen ,) Mfg!


----------



## Necrosis (21. Mai 2007)

Smokaholic schrieb:


> Es gibt ne ganz leichte lösung, die platte nützt im pvp rein garnix (außer genen körperlichen schaden) die platte müsste auch was gegen magie machen und sie da auch schützen so könnte man ihnen schaden weg nehmen, schurken hätten z.b. eine chance gegen krieger aber krieger auch eine chance gegen caster!!! das prob is im pvp bei WoW höngt alles vom schaden ab. schnell viel schaden = sieg ... das kann aber nicht der sinn vom pvp sein, das nervt mich schon seit längeren ... ich sehe keinen grund dafür das die platte nix gegen magie machen sollte .... axooo jo und krieger könnte mühelos weiter pve machen ... und wenn jemand mit dem argument kommen sollte das es dann auswirkungen aufs pve haben sollte ... trennt die beiden dinge einfach is doch nicht so schwer hin zu bekommen, sind doch ohne hin 2 ganz andere welten in WoW ... warum dabei keinen unterschied machen und beides balancen ,) Mfg!




Schon mal was von Resi-Ausrüstung gehört ?
Stoffies haben auch keinen Magie-Schutz (Feuer/Frost/Arkan/Schatten/Natur) 
auf ihren +dmg/+heal - Klamotten. 
Wenn Du vom einen was willst, mußt Du vom anderen was abgeben...

Macht Euch doch erstmal Gedanken bevor ihr euren geistigen Unrat in die Foren kippt...
Immer alle am jammern & schimpfen....    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smokaholic (21. Mai 2007)

Necrosis schrieb:


> Schon mal was von Resi-Ausrüstung gehört ?
> Stoffies haben auch keinen Magie-Schutz (Feuer/Frost/Arkan/Schatten/Natur)
> auf ihren +dmg/+heal - Klamotten.
> Wenn Du vom einen was willst, mußt Du vom anderen was abgeben...
> ...



das hat nix mit geistigen unrat zu tuhen, warum denn alles unötig komplizieren, haben wir nicht schon genug zu farmen willst du jetzt speziell für jede klasse resis farmen?

es gibt schon heftige leute ... man kanns auch übertreiben allein das rankommen am arena set + waffen und allem is hart genug !  die resis wären jetzt was fürs pve ! wenn du richtig gelesen hättest wüßtestu das ich der meinung bin das man pve und pvp trenen sollte von den wertungen her damit jeder spaß dran haben kann! auch ein deff tank!!

"es gibt schon komiosche leute mit viel zu viel freizeit ... wird mal zeit das sie lernen was arbeit bedeutet bevor sie einem SPIEL 100% freizeit opfern ..."


----------



## Lowbird (22. Mai 2007)

Narvelius schrieb:


> also hier mal meine Meinung ich armer holypala mit normalen equip aus den instanzen (gehe alles nicht heroisch als soloheiler).
> den Holypala zu beschneiden und zu kastrieren und gleichzeitig den Priester noch besser zu machen ist megamüll. Ein Bsp ein holy/disc geskillter priest kann etwa 80%-90%  des schadens machen den ein shadow priest macht und nebenher fast so gut heilen wie ein vollheiler ist halt nur schneller oom ups jetzt bald nichtmehr... also wo bin ich als pala besser als ein priester beim manaverbrauch/manareg ach das haben sie ja geändert... ganz zu schweigen von dem Manaverbrauch und vor allem Zeitverbrauch den ich als Pala haber weil jetzt jeder trashmob spalten ae shout oder was auch immer für einen AE macht.
> ich bin ziemlich entäuscht von Blizzard und es wird Zeit das endlich eine ausgewogene Mischung gefunden wird.
> PS ich bin auch froh kein krieger zu sein weil mein heal jetzt nahezu IMMER Aggro von irgendwelchen mobs zieht sobald etwa 80% der krieger mit mehr als einem Target konfrontiert wird und das nicht IMMER die schuld des tanks ist.
> ...





und gleichzeitig den Priester noch besser zu machen olol?
Ich bin atm 23/38 geskillt.
Und ein pala mit 40m/p5 1000+heal 15%
geht viel langsamer als ich mit 90m/p5 1200+heal oom.


Das mit dem aoe heal.....stimmt wohl als pala bist du aber dafür DER perfekte einzel target heiler.
Auren stimmt wohl auch.....ist auch nicht so imba ,aber sie sollen ja auch nur EIN züglein an der waage darstellen.

btw:
Priester whine...


----------



## Ilovepizza (22. Mai 2007)

OMG ICH FASS ES NICH
blizzard könnte ja die krieger soweit runterschrauben dass sie von lvl 1er onegehittet werden
oder noch besser LASST KRIEGER MIT STOFF UND OHNE SCHILD TANKEN außerdem sollten die auf kriegerklassen gewirkte heilung statt zu heilen schaden machen  das wär doch ma fair  anstatt ma die eisfalle von jägern zu drosseln und mehr cooldown reinzuhauen NEIN die krieger die für jeden den arsch hinhalten müssen werden generft
blizzard ihr solltet auch ma inne entzugklinik ALLESAMT


----------



## lordpa (22. Mai 2007)

Also mivch Nervt das auch schon extrem!!! schreiben wir doch allen Blizz ne e-mail und beschweren uns! ich werde das nun tun und sie auf nette weise fragen ob sie nun ganz gestört sind^^


----------



## Whorr (22. Mai 2007)

Ist das süß wie sich hier die "möchtegern" Krieger aufregen. Jungs mal unter uns: wenn ihr bis jetzt nicht gerallt habt was Sache ist dann isses schon zu spät  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ihr imba sein wollt, dann erstellt euch einen Untoten Warri, schmiedet euch den Kolben, wertet diesen zur 2. Version auf, holt euch das Arena Set (ist mit Mühe und Geduld verbunden, auch mit "Können") und skillt MS und Maseproc sowie Imp. Harmstring.

In dieser Zusammenstellung seid ihr praktisch nicht fearbar, habt nen arschvoll Life, Abhärtung (weniger Crits fressen un so) und stunned eure Gegner durchgehend (4 Sek. hat der Koben btw. [sowie eine gesteigerte Procrate und Wutgeneration auf Masespecc - durch Blizz schon praktisch ganz klar vorgegeben was los is], das reicht um jedem Stoffi das Licht auszuknipsen) sowie einen brutalen Maxdmg für knallharte Argumente im PvP.

Think about it -  die Möglichkeiten sind gegeben, nur mal genauer hinsehen und nicht immer wie bescheuert Critfixiert und AP-Geil umherirren.


Thanx a lot, mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## flosN (22. Mai 2007)

Ilovepizza schrieb:


> OMG ICH FASS ES NICH
> blizzard könnte ja die krieger soweit runterschrauben dass sie von lvl 1er onegehittet werden
> oder noch besser LASST KRIEGER MIT STOFF UND OHNE SCHILD TANKEN außerdem sollten die auf kriegerklassen gewirkte heilung statt zu heilen schaden machen  das wär doch ma fair  anstatt ma die eisfalle von jägern zu drosseln und mehr cooldown reinzuhauen NEIN die krieger die für jeden den arsch hinhalten müssen werden generft
> blizzard ihr solltet auch ma inne entzugklinik ALLESAMT




Ich bin uA Deff-Krieger der einmal wöchentlich auf MS/Fury für die Arena umskillt. Und wisst Ihr was? Ich kann mit den Änderungen locker leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ihr müsst nicht immer gleich so extremst whinen, weil eine oder 2 Fähigkeiten abgeschwächt werden.  Denkt einfach mal drüber nach, ob es nicht so wie es jetzt ist ein wenig hart ist? Der Warri kann mit richtigem Equip und richtiger Skillung Meelee-DD #1 sein. Ausserdem ist er mit richtigem Equip und Skillung ebenfalls der beste Tank ingame (ja ich weiss Dudus haben mehr Rüstung und mehr Leben, dafür können sie nicht blocken und parryn.) 

Sucht mal nach dem Patch eine Gilde, die in SSC oder The Eye als Maintank KEINEN Deffkrieger hat... Außerdem bleibt uns auch nach dem Patch noch die Möglichkeit umzuskillen und sehr sehr viel Schaden auszuteilen, und das mit einer Rüstungsklasse von der jeder Rogue nur träumen kann. 

Bedenkt einfach, dass Blizzard mit jedem Patch nur versucht, alle Klassen zu balancen und etwaige Fehlskillungen zu korriegeren. Evtl stellt ihr Euch ja etwas falsches unter Eurem Char vor? Bedenkt, dass ihr NICHT the one and only CLass seid, sondern  eine von vielen, die alle das Gefühl haben wollen, die ultmative Klasse zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



De Facto ist es so, dass jede Klasse, jeder Char irgendwie seine Daseinsberechtigung haben muss. Nicht whinen und flamen, konstruktive Kritik anbringen.

Krieger sind immernoch stark und auch dieses Mal werden wir die Art und Weise finden, wie wir unseren Char spielen können, um viel dmg zu machen und nebenbei auch weiterhin unersetzlich als MT zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



just my 2 cents


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (22. Mai 2007)

Auch wenn ich mich damit in einer Minderheit zu befinden scheine:

ICH FIND DEN PATCH KLASSE!

Neben den lang erwarteten neuen Content und den Änderungen an der Berufen ist eigentlich für jeden meiner Chars was dabei.

Die meiste Aufregung ist auch nicht nachvollziehbar. Wie man sich z.b als Pala über den Nerv so aufregen kann ist völlig unverständlich. Finde der Pala allgemein als Klasse wird sogar eher gebufft. Und die Heilleistung war einfach etwas zu hoch vorher.

Ich habs schon erlebt das Priester rausgeschmissen wurden aus Grp, damit ich mit meinem Holy mit in 5er Inis konnte. Das kann nicht Sinn und Zweck der Sache sein.

Aber mit dem Patch werde ich sogar evtl. mal wieder Schutz versuchen, das wird ja wieder etwas verbessert und hat eigentlich auch Spass gemacht. Auf Holy spiele ich momentan sowiso nur weil man da endlos random-groups findet. Mit Schutzpala war das immer so ne Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PaN53n (22. Mai 2007)

Dânîel-Nefarian-Horde schrieb:


> Also erstmal THX an Zam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oh man... man kann sich auch anstellen oder? 
Ich mein die 5% werden sich jetzt immens auf den Dmg-Output des Kriegers auswirken....
Ich freu mich immer noch wenn ich als Schamane an die 7k Executes und an die 3k Mortal Strikes abbekomme und dann stellt Ihr Euch wegen 5% Verlust der Schadenserhöhung bei einem Crit an?
Naja whined weiter das alle Klassen imba sind und Krieger nutzlos werden, sodass Blizz alle Klassen nerfed und den Krieger noch stärker macht...
Aber egal.. wer hört schon auf einen Shami *grins*

So far

   Thûnderhorn 70 Schamane
<Sturmschreiter>


----------



## SirHobbes (22. Mai 2007)

Dânîel-Nefarian-Horde schrieb:


> Also erstmal THX an Zam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du hast vermutlich RECHT, aber deine RECHTSCHREIBUNG läßt ein wenig zu wünschen übrig!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AnuBiX (22. Mai 2007)

Hallo an meine Waffenbrüder...

ich nenne auch einen 70er Krieger mein eigen, bin kein Hardcorezocker... meine Rüstung besteht zu 100% aus Questbelohnungen, also nicht gerade IMBA... meine Waffen stammen aus dem AH... bin auch kein Schmied!

Die einzigsten Duelle die ich vielleicht gewinne sind gegen Krieger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  alle anderen Klassen sind mir soweit überlegen, wo ich mich frage... für was gibt es den Ottonormalkrieger, der nicht 25 Std. am Tag WoW zockt, der nicht T0 bis T6 erspielt hat und der vielleicht noch ein reallive hat bzw. arbeiten geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich trage Platte aus Watte, merke ich immer wieder beim Farmen, drei 68er Mobs und ich kann mich verarzten, wenn ich nicht schon tot bin... wo ist der sinn der Platte?

Meine Waffen muß ich teuer kaufen und das lvl für lvl neu um mit halten zu können.

Der Krieger kostet sehr viel Gold und das macht kein Spass mehr, die Rep. kosten steigen da schon bis an die 50-100 Gold pro Tag, welche Klasse hat das noch?... richtig keine!

Ich verlange nicht mehr dmg durch meine Waffen... mir ist auch klar das Magie und Zauber die stärke Kraft ist bei wow, ich bin Nahkämpfer aber was bringt mir mein Können und Geschick... wenn ich einen Meter vor meinem Gegner tot um falle, die Möglichkeiten die ich habe um doch an den Gegner zu kommen sind beschränkt oder haben Abklingzeit, ich verlange nicht das wir Überkrieger werden aber mehr balance sollte schon her... der frust ist einfach zu stark wenn ich sehe das mein Gegner noch volle HP hat und ich vor ehrfurcht vor ihm Knie.

Was ich will... ist mehr aggro, das ich als Frontkämpfer wenigsten noch sinn mache, mit der Rolle könnte ich mich noch abfinden... aber selbst das wird immer und immer wieder generft, warum gibt es den Krieger noch?

Ich weiß das jede Klasse sein vor und wieder hat... aber der Krieger hat die Arschlochkarte überhaupt, er kostet viel Gold und kann eigentlich nichts richtiges... bitte bedenkt das meine Ansage hier als Ottonormalkrieger zu verstehen ist.

Es gibt die IMBA Krieger keine Frage, die soll es auch geben... aber warum müßen die noobs darunter leiden?

Ich will doch einfach nur Spaß für paar Stunden und nicht vor frust den PC ausschalten!

Danke fürs lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruss
Anubix


----------



## Muni-Grot (22. Mai 2007)

klar... am besten wir geben den krieger nen talent im deff-baum mit dem er die aggro net mehr verlieren kann

healern im heal-baum nen unendlich mana talent 

und pimpen alle DD's auf das millionenfache des DMG's...



Hallo... wo isn da noch der spaß? 

ihr seid bestimmt auch solche leute die in anderen games sobald nen lvl mal net auf anhieb klappt gleich zu cheats greift... oh schade... in wow gibts keine cheats... also meckert ihr rum bis blizz euch "hochcheated"!

es gibt ja anscheinend doch nen paar leute dies hinkriegen und nich meckern... denkt mal nach... vllt liegts ja auch an euch das euer char so scheiße is!!!


Wenn ich WoW aufhöre dann deswegen weil hier so viele (sry für den ausdruck aber es beschreibts einfach am besten) PUSSY's rumrennen!!!


Der Grot


----------



## Rôcke (22. Mai 2007)

#27 Aber sowas von /signed.

Der Krieger is zu nix mehr zu gebrauchen.

Ich hatte mal in einer Zeitschrift eine Aussage eines Blizzard Mitarbeiter gelesen der sagte:"Wir sind derzeit noch damit beschäftigt den Krieger zu überarbeiten, der hinkt noch hinter her". Ich würde sagen jetzt hat der Krieger sein Bein verloren, ach was beide!!! der kann ja nichmal humpeln!

wollt auch ma Senf dazu geben.

MfG


----------



## Nightskiller (22. Mai 2007)

Ích versteh nich wieso ihr Krieger nur noch rumheult .. das is so lächerlich was in eurem Klassenforum abgeht, ihr closed Acc's weil ihr bissle generft werdet ? Als der große "Dudunerf" kam , hab ich auch rumgeheult. Gib ich gern zu. Aber ich sagte mir : Unsere zeit wird kommen.. nun passiert es. 

Ich könnte jetzt anfangen wie "unfair" is war uns Druiden Life/Rüstung und Dmg wegzunehmen ,ja.. Wir waren vor Bc die healbitchs .
Mir gings derbe auf den Sack, seitdem Druiden besser sind heult doch jeder nur noch rum .Seid ihr eig. dumm ? Nur weil ihr eure Klasse nich beherrscht ? ich kenne so viele Leute die Druiden locker umpwnen können , ohne wirklich Skill zu haben. D.h. nich das die Druiden naps wären.  Das wir mehr Dmg als Schurken machen is doch ganz logisch : habt ihr ma angeschaut wie viel ap wir im gegensatz zu Schurken haben? Ja ,das doppelte ( In katze) !

Und was is daran so schlimm ,wenn Dudu bzw Pala tankt ? Kommt euch Krieger doch nur Recht,seitdem ihr "Imba" seid , wollt ihr eh nur noch Dmg raushauen .. 

Ich bin gespannt , wie viele Leute nach diesem Comment von mir wieder anfangen rumzuflamen bzw. heulen. Anstatt dauert zu heulen ,einfach ma die Fresse halten so nehmen wie's kommt und zocken. Wenn Blizzard meint sie müssen was nerfen das lasst sie.. Sie werden ja sehen was die davon haben ,wenn viele ihr Acc closen.

Man kann nur gespannt sein , wie es weiter geht mit dem "balancieren" 

Mfg ein leichtgereizter Druide :>


----------



## Molk (22. Mai 2007)

Nightskiller schrieb:


> Seid ihr eig. dumm ?



Glashaus.


----------



## Muni-Grot (23. Mai 2007)

Molk schrieb:


> Glashaus.



*Stein werf*


----------



## ThomasO (23. Mai 2007)

Muni-Grot schrieb:


> *Stein werf*



Da zeigt sich ja sogleich, was man von deinem Post halten kann @Muni-Grot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkloftt (23. Mai 2007)

hmmmm,nachdem ich diese endlosen Seiten durchforstet habe,sage ich mal meine Meinung.
Als Deftank aus Überzeugung,der schon lange spielt,habe ich einige Veränderungen mit gemacht.
Mir ist es egal,was an uns gepatcht wird.Ich kann meine Kräuter farmen und Gold damit machen.
Das einzige ,was ich nicht oder kaum schaffe,sind Queste oder Feuer farmen.Da brauche ich dann doch Hilfe.
Wenn man in einer einigermassen guten Gilde ist,dürfte das auch kein Problem sein.
PvP ist mir egal,bin früher mal bissel AV gegangen,aber wer will schon einen Tank in ein Arenateam nehmen.
Ich habe absolut keine Probleme,eine Gruppe zu finden,da fast alle Krieger auf Offskillung gehen,und man kaum Deftanks findet.
Alles Heulen von den Priestern finde ich unnötig,da es zumindest auf meinem Server so ist,das du kaum einen Priester zu einer Ini überreden kannst.Entweder haben sie einen Höhenflug,weil sie sich so imba finden,oder sie sind jetzt Schattenpriester und sagen:ich kann nicht heilen,will Dmg machen.
Ich gehe jetzt mit Pala und Druide in Heroic inis,weil ich keinen priester finde,klappt auch.
Toll,es gibt neue Rezepte,freue ich mich drauf.Die Flascs wurden genervt,freue ich mich nicht.
Die Netherdrachenquest geht weiter,schön,mach ich doch.
Epicmount hab ich eh,weil man ja angeblich mit Kräuter und Alchi kein geld macht.
Aufhören?Warum?Ich spiel meine Klasse gut und gerne und solange der Tank in Kara,Gruul etc unersetzbar bleibt,ok.Also heul ich nicht,aber eins ärgert mich schon.Was habt ihr für Repkosten?Ich komm mal locker auf 28-30g in Kara ohne allzuviele Whipes.Im übrigen sind meine Lieblingklassen für Inis,Jäger/Schurke und Mage/Hexer,alle haben Vor und Nachteile,je nach Ini.Gibt doch auch nette Veränderungen,Bosse und Mops werden leichter,gerade Heroic.Naja,jeder,wie er kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (23. Mai 2007)

AnuBiX schrieb:


> Die einzigsten Duelle die ich vielleicht gewinne sind gegen Krieger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Komisch nur das Krieger auf dem BGs im 1vs1 noch ziemlich viel schlachten, meist werden die von 2 Leuten gekillt. Aber wahrscheinlich sind die BGs kein Anhaltspunkt.



AnuBiX schrieb:


> Ich trage Platte aus Watte, merke ich immer wieder beim Farmen, drei 68er Mobs und ich kann mich verarzten, wenn ich nicht schon tot bin... wo ist der sinn der Platte?



Hust. Versuch mal drei 68er Mobs mit nem Stoffi zu halten. Da siehste den Unterschied. 
Also mit Questbelohnungen kommste auf 70 locker auf 12k Rüstung. Wenn das für dich keinen Unterschied zu Stoffteilen macht weiss ich ja nich.



AnuBiX schrieb:


> Der Krieger kostet sehr viel Gold und das macht kein Spass mehr, die Rep. kosten steigen da schon bis an die 50-100 Gold pro Tag, welche Klasse hat das noch?... richtig keine!



Jeder Tank?
Aber 50-100g sind auch extrem übertrieben. mit only epic oder 10h spielen und nur sterben vielleicht. 100g sind bei "normalen" equip 6-7 Fullrepair.


----------



## MAczwerg (23. Mai 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Blizz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also ich seh dem gelassen entgegen mein Holy Pala wird weiterhin zum heilen für die 5 und 10er inis vollkommen reichen und werde sicher auch Platz in Raids finden.


Mein Jäger findet immer eine Gruppe für inis und ich werde gerne mitgenommen, also ich verstehe nicht was ihr habt. Jäger sind nicht Unnötig es ist nur das Verhältniss das den Jäger das Leben schwer macht wenn es viele gibt ist halt net für alle Platz.


Mein Priester heilt besser als mein pala und geht ebenso fast nie oom (kommt auf die Ausrüstung an) also mach ich mir hier auch keine Sorgen

Mein Krieger macht Schaden ohne Ende und ich bin mir sicher das ich den Unterschied nach dem Patch gar nicht merken werde.

Ich kann verstehen das jemand der nur einen Char hat sauer ist weil er plötzlich gezwungen anders zu spielen.   Aber man darf nicht vergessen jede Klasse hat eine Hauptaufgabe und diese ist halt mal unveränderlich. Die Hypride Klassen können vieles gut aber nix perfekt. 
Ein Priester ist zum heilen da so ist es halt mal genauso wie ein Krieger zum Tanken da ist.   

Ich spiele auf PvP und PvE Servern klar sind manche Klassen leichte Opfer für mich aber ich bin genauso für andere ein leichtes Opfer. So is es halt, einmal gewinnt mal - einmal verliert man


Grüße Nach  

Tirion - Helden von Tirion
Eredar -  Bones
Dalvengyr - WienerBlut


----------



## Kiggpin (23. Mai 2007)

dickes gz für die aufstellung, thx zam


----------



## Neona (23. Mai 2007)

hmm stimmt das jetzt eigentlich das man für erstklassige manatränke anstatt manadisteln Traumwinden brauch?

steht ja leider nix drin -.-


----------



## Gonsi (23. Mai 2007)

Die mats für heiltränke & manatränke werden getauscht. steht auch in den patchnotes.


----------



## Morko (23. Mai 2007)

Ich habe eine Frage muss der Dudu Reiten 300 besitzen um den epischen q anzunehmen oder net


----------



## Atherioth (23. Mai 2007)

kann man den patch jetzt schon saugen oder erst nachdem die wartungsarbeiten fertig sind?


----------



## Willmasta (23. Mai 2007)

Joa wenn man ihn jetzt schon saugen kann pls Link ^^


MfG Will


----------



## ZAM (23. Mai 2007)

2.0.12 -> 2.1.0 vollständig Deutsch 
http://www.4players.de/4players.php/downlo...load/46131.html

2.0.12 -> 2.1.0 vollständig Englisch 
http://www.4players.de/4players.php/downlo...load/46132.html

Weitere Mirrors folgen...


----------



## Willmasta (23. Mai 2007)

Dankö schön!

MfG Will


----------



## BigBooster007 (23. Mai 2007)

Warum sind immer die Priester diejenigen, die in den A*** gebissen werden?? Immer werden unsere Spells entweder schwächer gemacht oder der CD wird verlängert. das sollte Bliss mal beheben.


----------



## Gonsi (23. Mai 2007)

*Taschentuchreich*

Is jetzt eh alles zu spät, Patch is da und nun müssen alle wohl oder übel mit den für Ihren Char / Beruf relevanten Änderungen leben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also, das beste drauß machen und gut is.

MfG Gonsi

Nera'thor / Horde


----------



## MaDQFroG (23. Mai 2007)

Eine Frechheit was manche hier von sich geben!

Es wird Zeit, dass einige Klassen generfd werden.

Nehmen wir z.B. mal den Holypala. Alle Palas scheinen rumzuheulen, dass sie nun nur noch 50% des Manas bei einem Critheal zurückbekommen. Und? Wo liegt das Problem? Ihr heilt trotzdem noch mindestens doppelt solang wie ein Priester! Priester müssen sich echt verarscht vorkommen. Priester wurden von einigen Gilden nicht mal mehr als Holy mitgenommen. Stattdessen nahm man einen Shadow mit, um wenigstens trotzdem den Ausdauerbuff zu haben und natürlich wegen dem Manareg für die Gruppe. Außerdem kann man das relativ leicht durch gute Manaregitems kompensieren. Und solche Items gibt es seit BC zu genüge!

An anderer Stelle verstehe ich keineswegs wie manch einer behaupten kann, dass Schamanen imba wären. Die Zeiten sind lange vorbei!
Als Eleshami wird man im BG oder der Arena aufgrund fehlender CC-Möglichkeiten einfach weggeputzt. Schurken halten einen im Stunlock bis man umfällt, Warris stürmen an und 3hitten einen, gegen Hunter kann man eh nichts unternehmen und und und. Einzig und allein gegen Hexer und Dudus kann man als Ele noch was reißen.
Und als Enhancer ist man auf sich allein gestellt ebenfalls ein Opfer. Ein Enhancer muss an den Gegner herankommen. Und da liegt wieder das Problem. Alle Ferndds haben die Möglichkeit ihre Gegner auf Distanz zu halten und dem Shami fehlt wie oben erwähnt CC-Möglichkeiten oder andere Talente wie Anstürmen um die Distanz zum Gegner schnell zu überbrücken. Gegen Schurken oder Krieger hat man eh keine Chance!

Das alle Hunter am rumheulen sind versteh ich auch nicht...
In Sachen PvP zumindest nicht. Da seid ihr atm ganz vorne mit dabei!
Und treffsicherheitgeskillte Jäger können im PvE-Bereich ganz gut mit den anderen DDs mithalten und haben desweiteren keine Manaprobleme.

Dass Furykrieger bezüglich PvP generft werden geht in Ordnung. Einmal am Gegner dran, fällt dieser binnen Sekunden um. 
Und die Defftanks, die sich aufregen, sollten mal lieber anfangen an ihrem Aggrogain zu arbeiten. Ich kenne viele Tanks. Solche und solche! Nur leider sehr wenige, die ihre Klassse beherrschen. Und ein guter Warri ist durch keinen Pala oder Drui zu ersetzen!
Wobei wir schon beim nächsten Rumgeheule angelangt wären...
Schutzpalas sind genauso gute Tanks wie Warris. Dazu sag ich nur - rofl! Ein Schutzpala zieht durch Schaden Aggro! Um aber Schaden zu machen, muss der Pala auf +spelldmg Items gehen, wodurch er viel an +deff einbüßt. Dementsprechend kassiert der Pala in Raid- und Heroicinis einfach zuviel an Dmg im Gegensatz zum Warr, was in nur für 5er Instanzen tauglich macht.
Ähnliches gilt für den Drui. Der hat zwar einen guten Aggrogain, viele HP und massig Rüssi, aber ihm fehlt es an Parieren und Blocken. Daher kassiert auch der Druide sehr viel mehr Schaden als ein Warri. Nun mag manch einer behaupten, dass das auf Grund der vielen HP weniger wichtig se. Jedoch weit gefehlt. Mehr gefressener Dmg bedeutet auch mehr benötigte Heilung. Mehr benötigte Heilung bedeutet mehr benötigtes Mana.


Aber heult ruhig alle weiter! Oder tut euch selbst einen Gefallen und hört auf WoW zu zocken.

So far

Astaroth


----------



## Eugenie (23. Mai 2007)

Hab eben ma die Notes für den heutigen Patch überflogen.... na ja also begeistert bin ich persönlich net.
Zum einen ist doch mal die "Verbesserung" für den Jäger fürn Arsch....

Pet Heal..., ohne Fokussion  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mal ehrlich wer zum Geier brauch das? Wenn man in ner Inze ist es es doch Jacke wie Hose ob des Vieh abkratzt oder net.. und welcher normale Jäger steht dann dauernd da und healt sein Pet zumal die castzeit bissle hochgeschraubt wird... Na ja zum Jäger sollt man lieber auch nix mehr sagen,bringt eh nix xD

Ansonten is es ganz "nett" das mal wieder neue Fraktionen reinkommen für die man schon wieder Ruf farmen "darf,muss,kann oder soll". Nee ich weiß net,das Game wird für Gelegenheitsspieler echt immer beschissener gestaltet. Gut türlich gibt es echt leute die nix anderes zu tun haben außer ständig vorm Kasten zu hocken und zu zocken... man da fragt man sich doch echt Habt ihr keine anderen Hobbies?
Für die,die noch was anderes zu tun haben wird es echt immer schwerer... meist brauch man den Ruf ja nicht nur auf Respektvoll wegen der Schlüssel zum Heroic, nein man brauch sie auf Ehrfürchtig weil man ja noch seinen Beruf skillen möchte,und die meisten Rezepte gibt´s ja fast nur auf Ehrfürchtig.... zumindest die die noch punkten oder interessant sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nebenbei soll man noch farmen (ob Items oder Geld,spielt keine Rolle) für seine Berufe um sie erfolgreich irgendwann ma weiterskillen zu können oder um sich das besagte Epic Flugmount leisten zu können.... wo da der Spaßfaktor bleibt ist mir nen Rätsel wenn es ständig um stundenlanges stpides farmen geht,wobei man scho meist nach ner halben Stunde keine Lust mehr hat.
und für die Gamer die noch nebenher in Inzen oder Schlachtzügen rumhopppsen... für die is es genauso unmöglich an die 5000 g für den Reitskill zu kommen, ich mein Repkosten,Pfeile,Fleisch für Pet,irgendwelche Matz zum Gruppenbuffen,Tränke oder ka wat nich noch alles...das will auch bezahlt werden und somit ist es eigentlich so gut wie unmöglich für einen "normal gamer" an des epic zu kommen. 
Aber wie man ja so schön sehen kann fangen fast alle WoW Fansites an mit Goldwerbung...ja ihr wisst schon warum,weil sich kaum noch ein Spieler das Gold erfarmt wie sie immer anpreisen,sondern nur nen klick weitergehen und sich des Gold erkaufen ... nicht mal mehr die Hälfte der Gamer hat bis heute keinen Goldkauf gemacht und ich find es ehrlich gesagt traurig das es so Berg abgeht... aber gut vielleicht denke ich zu altmodisch xD


----------



## MaDQFroG (23. Mai 2007)

Quote Eugenie:
[ Hab eben ma die Notes für den heutigen Patch überflogen.... na ja also begeistert bin ich persönlich net.
Zum einen ist doch mal die "Verbesserung" für den Jäger fürn Arsch....

Pet Heal..., ohne Fokussion  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mal ehrlich wer zum Geier brauch das? Wenn man in ner Inze ist es es doch Jacke wie Hose ob des Vieh abkratzt oder net.. und welcher normale Jäger steht dann dauernd da und healt sein Pet zumal die castzeit bissle hochgeschraubt wird... Na ja zum Jäger sollt man lieber auch nix mehr sagen,bringt eh nix xD ]

Oha! Ein Jäger, der von seiner eigenen Klasse keine Ahnung hat...

Es ist eben keineswegs egal, ob das Pet in Instanzen stirbt, da es einen großen Anteil an Dmg ausmacht und ein BM-geskillter Jäger den angerichteten Schaden der Gruppe um 3% erhöht, insofern das Pet einen kritischen Treffer landet. Und dass der Petheal nun ein HoT und kein fokusierender Zauber ist, erleichtert dies erheblich, da man während des Heals nicht mehr gebunden ist und munter weiter Schaden machen kann.

Naja. Das mittlerweile nur noch rumgeheult wird, liegt wohl an den vielen Newbies in WoW.
Aber ohne die wäre es ja auch langweilig. Sind wir doch mal ehrlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atherioth (23. Mai 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> 2.0.12 -> 2.1.0 vollständig Deutsch
> http://www.4players.de/4players.php/downlo...load/46131.html
> 
> 2.0.12 -> 2.1.0 vollständig Englisch
> ...




wie es ausschaut isses bei part 1 und 2 geblieben, also habe ich schon alles unten denke ich


----------



## sartol (23. Mai 2007)

also ich finds echt hammer wie die krieger hier rum heulen ein schurke hats um einiges schlechter ein krieger macht absolut dick dmg ohne das er dumme 5 minuten cd´s braucht anscheinend seit ihr alle so crap equipte absolute nix könner die kein plan von game haben oder ka. ich kenn genug krieger die abgehn wie die sau obs pvp oder arena is instanzen kann ein offtank durch aus auch mit gehn ihr kennt einfach die falschen leute ...... ich finds sehr geil das endlich mal mehr gerechtigkeit ins game kommt denn im moment ist der priest und rogue an letzter stelle alle werden hochgepusht oder sind schon von bc an um einiges besser als nen rogue der wird immer nur nerft nerft nerft ich sags mal so die leute die hier rum heulen wegen ihren krieger sind noobs eindeutig von wegen kein dmg usw. machen ja nur so 2-4k dmg und execute 6-7k aber das is ja nix und spalten macht ja auch null dmg komisch das kumpel von mir mit sein krieger rund 1/3 mehr dmg macht als ich mit mein rogue und ich bin imba equipt und kann spieln und verstehe das game stehe ausserdem immer auf platz 1 naja fast ^^ ! 

was ich absolut geil finde das mage endlich mal runter kommt von sein ego tripp mit nerf von eisblock es ist nur noch noobig pur wie son frost mage alle 2 sek. frostet eislanzen spritzen lässt die dmg hauen wie blöd dauerhaft verlangsamt und wenn er 1 schlag abbekommt gleich ele eisblock das ganze 2 mal es ist einfach noob klasse nr.1 meiner meinung ich hab kein prob damit son nap zu legen trotzdem find ich das total affig genau wie das er fähigkeiten vom rogue bekommt was soll sowas als ob er nich schon genug kack hätte ..... lachhaft ist es ebenso wenn so feuer typ an kommt mit sprint mal in ne horde leute rein springt und dauer bomben von 2 k macht auf ne reichte von 10 meter oder mehr wenns mal wieder rum bugt kommt ja oft genug vor in arena z.b. !

zum schami kann ich nur sagen das die leicht übertrieben zu viel dmg machen sich viel zu viel heiln können und noch nen paar totems um sich rum haben also ich find schami dmg dealer pur heal ohne ende und dann noch totems is etwas viel und er kann alles und das viel zu gut

nen toller beastmaster jäger is eh das geilste wozu solln sowas gut sein der lässt sein pet dumm rum rennen is immun gegen alles verfolgt nen kilometer macht dmg wie blöd und jäger sitzt irgendwo rum und lacht sich ein total unskilled und übertrieben naja

ich möchte noch eins hinzufügen gebt den tanks noch vanish und mantel der schatten dann könnt ihr nen rogue gleich aus dem spiel nehmen!

diese angaben stehn für gute spieler mit guten equip auf stufe 70 versteht sich von selbst denk ich ma


----------



## Draenaja (23. Mai 2007)

welche mirrors muss ich denn alle laden?oder reicht einer?und woher weis ich welcher?weil blizzard loader dauert scho 3h und hat 55%


----------



## Squishee (23. Mai 2007)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=10455


----------



## Draenaja (23. Mai 2007)

ja aber welchen von denen brauch ich?


----------



## Squishee (23. Mai 2007)

Nimm den: http://www.4players.de/4players.php/downlo...load/46131.html


----------



## un4go10 (23. Mai 2007)

Tja hab mal in meiner Gilde rumgefragt. Jeder hat kleine bis große Grafikfehler im Brachland.
Ich zähle leider zu denen, bei denen die Donnerechsen keine Textur mehr auf entfernug haben und die Böden flackern.
IS aber nur im Brachland so extrem , woanders konnte ich das noch nicht feststellen.
An meiner Graka kanns nich liegen...vorm Patch lief alles super.
Hat das noch jemand? Das Problem oder andere?


----------



## Abraxox (23. Mai 2007)

also ich bin sehr zufrieden was sie gemacht haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps: mein main is jäger auf überleben geskillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




aber ma ne andere frage... ich habe es nicht in den patchnotes gelesen, jedenfals nicht in denen vom forum hier ... ist es richtig das man als alchi nun von elixier auf transe oder auf tränke umskillen kann ??


----------



## Tschässe (23. Mai 2007)

MaDQFroG schrieb:


> Eine Frechheit was manche hier von sich geben!
> 
> Es wird Zeit, dass einige Klassen generfd werden.
> 
> ...


Keine Manaprobleme? Ich muss dauernd wieder Mana nachtanken, nich so oft wie Mage oder Priester, aber nach 3-5 Mobs bin ich auch wieder oom, je nach dem wie schnell ich vorrücken kann. In Instanzen habe ich auch immer wieder Manaprobleme, genauso in PVP, glaube aber kaum, dass ich was falsch mache. Oder ist ein Jäger besser der sein Mana lieber hortet statt effektivere Attacken abzugeben?
Und ja, im PVP sind wir meist vorn mit dabei, das liegt aber daran, dass wir dort im Fernkampf bleiben können, was wohl unsere Stärke ist. Und oft können wir durch die Fernkampfattacks auch Frags/Kills "klauen".. Im Nahkampf verlieren wir aber oft. Ich hab vor allem Mühe gegen Schurken die sowieso immer ihr Gift benutzen und wenn du dich wieder bewegen kannst hast grad mal noch 40% HP. Schamanen und Krieger hauen im Nahkampf auch ganz schön rein, wobei ich gegen niedrigstufige Krieger noch ne Chance habe (mit Pet), gegen Schamanen allerdings nicht, vll liegt dies an meiner Spielweise, oder aber doch an den Schamanen...





Eugenie schrieb:


> Hab eben ma die Notes für den heutigen Patch überflogen.... na ja also begeistert bin ich persönlich net.
> Zum einen ist doch mal die "Verbesserung" für den Jäger fürn Arsch....
> 
> Pet Heal..., ohne Fokussion
> ...


Bist du Jäger? Glaub mir, du spielst die falsche Klasse!! Im Nahkampf bist du als Jäger relativ schwach, gegen höhere Mobs hast du beinahe keine Chance wenn du sie nicht auf Distanz halten kannst, da ist dein Pet Gold wert, tot bringt es leider nicht viel. Wenn du deinen treuen Begleiter auch richtig und sinnvoll einzusetzen weisst, weisst du dass du nur schwer auf ihn verzichten kannst.



Eugenie schrieb:


> Ansonten is es ganz "nett" das mal wieder neue Fraktionen reinkommen für die man schon wieder Ruf farmen "darf,muss,kann oder soll". Nee ich weiß net,das Game wird für Gelegenheitsspieler echt immer beschissener gestaltet. Gut türlich gibt es echt leute die nix anderes zu tun haben außer ständig vorm Kasten zu hocken und zu zocken... man da fragt man sich doch echt Habt ihr keine anderen Hobbies?
> Für die,die noch was anderes zu tun haben wird es echt immer schwerer... meist brauch man den Ruf ja nicht nur auf Respektvoll wegen der Schlüssel zum Heroic, nein man brauch sie auf Ehrfürchtig weil man ja noch seinen Beruf skillen möchte,und die meisten Rezepte gibt´s ja fast nur auf Ehrfürchtig.... zumindest die die noch punkten oder interessant sind
> 
> 
> ...


Versuch das Farmen mal mit questen zu verbinden, oder farme mit paar Freunden zusammen. Du kannst in einer halben Stunde relativ zügig an 10-20g kommen, wenn du z.B. das AH nutzt. Wenn du als Horde vor OG Kupfer farmst und es nachher ins AH stellst, kriegst etwa 4g pro Stack, manchmal mehr, manchmal weniger..



Eugenie schrieb:


> und für die Gamer die noch nebenher in Inzen oder Schlachtzügen rumhopppsen... für die is es genauso unmöglich an die 5000 g für den Reitskill zu kommen, ich mein Repkosten,Pfeile,Fleisch für Pet,irgendwelche Matz zum Gruppenbuffen,Tränke oder ka wat nich noch alles...das will auch bezahlt werden und somit ist es eigentlich so gut wie unmöglich für einen "normal gamer" an des epic zu kommen.


Du kannst auch die Instanzen zum farmen verwenden. Wenn du alle Gegenstände aufnimmst und die beim Händler verhöckerst, sowie die grünen-orangen Gegenstände die evtl. droppen im AH vertickst, erhälst auch eine nette Summe. Oder du betriebst AH-Handel, indem du billig einkaufst und teuer weiterverkaufst.
Falls du dann doch ne halbe Stunde oder mehr farmen gehst, oder grad questest, kannst du auch das Fleisch der Mobs aufnehmen und damit dein Pet füttern, sofern es nicht Vegetarier ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Eugenie schrieb:


> Aber wie man ja so schön sehen kann fangen fast alle WoW Fansites an mit Goldwerbung...ja ihr wisst schon warum,weil sich kaum noch ein Spieler das Gold erfarmt wie sie immer anpreisen,sondern nur nen klick weitergehen und sich des Gold erkaufen ... nicht mal mehr die Hälfte der Gamer hat bis heute keinen Goldkauf gemacht und ich find es ehrlich gesagt traurig das es so Berg abgeht... aber gut vielleicht denke ich zu altmodisch xD


Tja, der geringste Weg des Widerstandes... Glaubst du so wirst du mehr Spass an WoW haben? Wenn du Gold kaufst kannst mit deinem Epic Flugmount und deiner geilen Rüssi in Shattrath posen gehn, aber ist doch viel besser wenn du dir alles erkämpfst und verdienst. Ist zwar nur ein Spiel, aber dennoch ein Grund stolz auf deine Ausdauer und deinen virtuellen Erfolg zu sein.


----------



## Abraxox (23. Mai 2007)

hat sich erledigt meine frage hab antwort selber gefunden ihr müßt erst zu dem gehen wo ihr eure spezialisierung angenohmen habt und dies dort verlernen dann geht ihr zu dem was ihr dann lernen wollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vergesst das gold ned ^^ (150g für das verlenen)

@ tschässe recht hast du ich hoffe du hast Effizienz geskillt das hilft wenigstens ein bischen ... trotzdem hab ich öffter mana probs ^^ war der runing gag als ich nach nem anregen gefragt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dotgott (23. Mai 2007)

Endlich weiß ich wie alle glücklich gemacht werden können...

ALLE Klassen können zukünftig Platte tragen
ALLE Klassen bekommen die gleichen Skills
JEDER bekommt eine epische Waffe und 5 epische Rüstungsteile nach Wahl
um den Gamern die Entscheidung der richtigen Skillung abzunehmen bekommt man 140 Skillpunkte auf Level 70...

So mein Main is Hunter und ich freu mich auf den Patch- pet-instant-heal... ihr könnt alle heimgehen vom ElePlateau^^
Mit Kriegern kenn ich mich garnicht aus, aber ist es nicht i-wie bei jeder Klasse so das eine PvP und eine PvE Skillung sich derbe unterscheiden und (meist)nicht vereinbar sind?????
Achja und Hunter sind (erst recht) in den BC Inzen geil... wenn man sie spielen kann (wie bei jeder Klasse).
Das ich weniger Dmg als manch andere Klasse raushaue, relativiert sich wenn man die HealStats anschaut...
Das es Gamer gibt die meinen mit einer BM Skillung in Heroics gehen zu müssen, trägt nicht umbedigt zu unserem guten Ruf bei...
und grade in low lv Inis können Jäger Neulinge zur Plage werden (Oh...wo will denn das pet hin...)


----------



## ThomasO (23. Mai 2007)

Dotgott schrieb:


> ....
> Mit Kriegern kenn ich mich garnicht aus, aber ist es nicht i-wie bei jeder Klasse so das eine PvP und eine PvE Skillung sich derbe unterscheiden und (meist)nicht vereinbar sind?????
> Achja und Hunter sind (erst recht) in den BC Inzen geil... wenn man sie spielen kann (wie bei jeder Klasse).
> Das ich weniger Dmg als manch andere Klasse raushaue, relativiert sich wenn man die HealStats anschaut...
> ...



Endlich einer der es verstanden hat. 
Eine PvP und eine PvE Skillung eines Kriegers kann man nicht vergleichen.
Wer viel PvP macht, wird seinen Krieger zu einem Plattenschurken Skillen. 

Wer viel PvE macht und dazu viel in Instanzen geht, wird seinen Krieger auf Deff Skillen, schon deshalb, um besser die Aggro zu halten und seine Gruppe vor einem Wipe zu bewahren. Da ist es nunmal nicht mehr die Aufgabe eines Kriegers, Damage zu machen, sondern dafür zu sorgen, das möglichst viele Mobs auf einen einkloppen ( das klappt mal mehr und mal weniger gut *g* ).

Noch ein Wort zu Jägern. Ich habe ja keine Ahnung von der Klasse, aber so schlecht kann die ja nicht sein, oder warum wird diese Klasse von Chinafarmern benutzt ( Gestern in der Sengenden Schlucht - 4 Jäger mit einem Pet names Boar, ein Jäger mit einem Pet namens Cat und ein Jäger mit einen Tier namens Scorpid  - was das für Spieler(Bots?) sind ist doch klar - Danke an WoW und den 10 Tages Tickets unter anderem ).

An das gernerfe der Klassen stört man sich, ist klar, aber was WoW wirklich kaputt macht und das einem wirklich ärgert, sind Gold-Verkäufer und Chinafarmer ( -=  naja und die Reppkosten eines Kriegers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 =- ).


----------



## BløøÐfæng (23. Mai 2007)

Dânîel-Nefarian-Horde schrieb:


> WIR KRIEGER LASSEN UN NICHT UNTERKRIEGEN HABE ICH RECHT JUNGS
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 nö hast nicht recht, krieger waren schon immer im pvp opfer^^


----------



## minosha (23. Mai 2007)

Als ich heute so ganz gemütlich den èPatch ohne Probs und ziemlich rasch geladen hatte, dachte ich mir: Fang ich doch mit der Netherschwingen-Quest an. 

Also auf in die Welt und unterwegs noch schnell ein paar Traumwinde gesammelt.
Alsi ch nach Schattenmond zurückkehrte dachte ich mich trifft der Schlag.

Fehlendes Reagenz Netherblüte? Soweit ich weiss braucht man für einen Ertklassigen Heiltrank 2 Traumwinde und ein Teufelblatt. Und für den erstklassigen Manatrank 2 Netherblüte und ein Teufelsblatt.

Ist das neu und Bleibt so oder ist das n Fehler?

Thx for Infos


----------



## Squishee (23. Mai 2007)

minosha schrieb:


> Als ich heute so ganz gemütlich den èPatch ohne Probs und ziemlich rasch geladen hatte, dachte ich mir: Fang ich doch mit der Netherschwingen-Quest an.
> 
> Also auf in die Welt und unterwegs noch schnell ein paar Traumwinde gesammelt.
> Alsi ch nach Schattenmond zurückkehrte dachte ich mich trifft der Schlag.
> ...


Das ist kein Fehler, die Herstellungskosten gewisser Dinge wurden angepasst.


----------



## minosha (23. Mai 2007)

Auch die Zutaten?


----------



## Squishee (23. Mai 2007)

Davor: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=22829
Danach: http://www.thottbot.com/i22829

===> Ja.


----------



## minosha (23. Mai 2007)

Na toll. 

Umsonst gefarmt. Das kann man ja irgendwo Publizieren. ALso die Konkreten Infos mein ich.

danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Elgabriel (23. Mai 2007)

minosha schrieb:


> Auch die Zutaten?


Ja, ich meine gelesen zu haben das die Reagenzien vom erstklassigen Heiltrank und erstklassigen Manatrank getauscht wurden. Teufelsgras braucht man ja eh bei beiden


----------



## Djawad (23. Mai 2007)

Mein armer Krieger..... 
ich hab mir vorsichtshalber schon einen Jäger auf 70 hoch gezogen, weil es auch immer ersichtlicher wurde, daß Blizzard mich dazu verbringt, den Krieger aufzugeben.
Hätte ich nicht so viele nette leute, mit dennen ich ZU gerne spiele, hätte ich mir bereits ein neues Spiel gesucht.
Mein armer Krieger.


----------



## Alcasim (23. Mai 2007)

Ich wünschte Blizz hätte den Patch noch nicht aufgespielt... Alles verbuggt hier,

Zuerst die Addons, nix funzt mehr, hab mich danach entschlossen bei meinem Hördler weiterzumachen (18er Hexer), soweit so gut, nun werde ich trotz nem Ping von 50 von endlosen Wartezeiten geplagt (Ladebildschirm und das sich nix mehr bewegt).

Ausserdem funktionieren bei mir die link's nicht mehr (also wenn im Spiel jemande nen Gegenstand linkt), und ich kann die Gegenstände teilweise nicht anschauen..

Aber nen netten Bug gibts auch noch... Wollte mit Seelensteine besorgen und bin kurz in die Ini von OG gegangen, bin wohl aus der Übung geraten mit dem Hexer und schwupps war ich tot, hab Geist freigelassen und der Geist war direkt bei meiner Leiche.. Sofort wiederbelebt ;D
Ist mir nun schon 2x passiert, nur einmal bin ich dann 2 Minuten nach dem Wiederbeleben lebendig zum Friedhof geschickt worden..

Werde nachher mal den WTF Ordner löschen um zu schauen obs daran liegt, jedoch denke ich nicht das es sein kann. Denn solche Fehler erzeugen denke ich nicht mal Addons =/

Edit: lol lag wohl am Server Onyxia.. Obwohl mein Kollege auf nem anderen Realm nun auch über lange Wartezeiten klagt^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muni-Grot (23. Mai 2007)

ThomasO schrieb:


> Da zeigt sich ja sogleich, was man von deinem Post halten kann @Muni-Grot
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja... das nicht jeder gleich oder überhaupt hinter den tieferen sinn eines kleinen ausdrucks kommt war mir in dem forum hier leider von anfang an klar...

Wenns dich beruhigt... kein glas ging dabei kaputt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galathries (23. Mai 2007)

hab ichs überlesen?? beimneuen patch sollte doch endlich dieses blödsinnige gespamme beendet werden? oder haben se das wieder nicht geschafft?


----------



## M@ximu$ (24. Mai 2007)

auf jeden!


----------



## Atinuviell (24. Mai 2007)

Farook schrieb:


> *@ Atinuviell*
> 
> Du hattest einmal Pech bei der Gruppensuche, und heulst gleich nach 'nem Nerf für die Palas? Nix für ungut, aber lächerlicher geht's ja wohl kaum noch. Klingt für mich nach: "Mama, die haben mir mein Stofftier weggenommen."
> 
> ...




Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil....ich schrieb das mir das NICHT nur einmal passiert ist. Und ich war es auch nicht die rumgeheult hat, und schon gar nich bei Blizz flamt.
Und auch nicht zu Mami rennt und meine Stofftiere (die 2 die ich noch habe) kann ich noch ganz gut allein verteidigen.
Weil, 1. Für mich ist es ein Spiel. Mal läuft es gut, mal schlecht. Alternativ hab ich nen Mage angefangen, fertig!
2. Blizz flamen überlass ich den anderen, dafür hab ich einfach keine Zeit und Lust und schon gar keine Geduld.
3. btw, meine mutter interessiert es mal eben so gar nicht was ich mit meiner Freizeit mache. Ich bin alt genug das allein entscheiden zu müssen/können.

Ich bleibe dabei, es ist gut so und ein Pala der seinen Char beherrscht kann immer noch gut heilen und dem Tank den Arsch retten.
Und in Raids ergänzen sich Priester und Pala sowieso.


PS: Danke für die Info zwecks Netherdrache. Jetzt muss ich nur noch den Questgeber finden. ^^


----------



## Eruvaer (24. Mai 2007)

Wollten die nciht die Kosten für die Arena Items mal senken? -.-
Die normalen PvP Sachen wurden ja auch gesenkt..
Das brauch ja echt ewig bis man da mal so ein Teil hat 
außer man ist in der übelsten grp wo alles gewinnen aber naja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denilson (25. Mai 2007)

Kann ich denn irgendwo nachlesen welche neuen Quests es überall abzuholen gibt? Oder muß ich alle neuen Karten abfliegen und suchen?


----------



## Dânîel-Nefarian-Horde (26. Mai 2007)

Ein Tank hat zu tanken und nicht dmg zu machen und wenn ich aussagen lese wie "wenn die wollen dass wir tanks keinen schaden machen dann sollen sie uns gleich aus dem Spiel nehmen" dann denk ich mir wirklich dass so manch einer die falsche Klasse spielt. Der Druide ist overall zu stark aber es ist genau so wie der Kollege vor mir geschrieben hat: Der Krieger kriegt mehr def und kann somit Crit immun werden und nebenbei hat der Krieger Parry und Blocken was der Druide nicht hat und kann auch durch Schildwall und letztes gefecht länger durchhalten.





> Ja schön und gut aber wer will nen halbe stunde dann rumstehen bis wir eh totgehen Krieger heist auch net Tank auf englisch sondern Warrior und wir müssen daher auch net tanken. Warum sollen wir den keinen schaden machen. Für mich ist ein Krieger ein Laufender Panzerschrank der alle Niedermacht was sich ihn in den weg stellt. Wenn ich als Tauren Krieger mit meiner waffe auf einen Gnom Einschlag sollte da nichts mehr sein der müsste kostenlos fliegen können . Sowas macht ein Krieger und Hier ein beispiel:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## ThomasO (28. Mai 2007)

Ganz witziges Video!
Klar - mit dem richtigen Equip und für PvP geskillt, kann man mit dem Warrior was raushauen.
Ansonsten eher nicht!


----------

